# Overwatch General Thread



## Yeosin

Official Launch begins in ~10 minutes! (7PM EST, May 23rd).

This thread is for anything post-beta Overwatch.

To start off, who do you plan on playing the most for the official launch?

My Bnet - Magic#12971, feel free to add me!
​
Changed the thread title, hope you don't mind - Tom


----------



## radical6

w2345t6yujhn


----------



## seliph

I really wanna try both Lucio and Genji out


----------



## Yeosin

MY BODY IS READY FOR YOU D.VA AND SYMMETRA!!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Game Server Connection Failed...Retrying
Game Server Connection Failed...Retrying
Game Server Connection Failed...Retrying
Game Server Connection Failed...Retrying
Game Server Connection Failed...Retrying
Game Server Connection Failed...Retrying



Come onnnnn


----------



## radical6

swdefrgty6543rewdsx


----------



## RainbowCherry

Tracer is my favourite by far. D.VA is really cool, I love her flying ability, but all-around my favourite is Tracer.


----------



## Yeosin

I'm so sad.. Blizzard plea... Open the gates..


----------



## DarkDesertFox

The heck? I kept hearing the servers go live the 24th. I might just play it tomorrow morning since I'm tired out though. Really looking forward to playing as my favorites in the beta. Anyone else getting this on the Xbox One? I know there are a lot of PS4 owners here though.


----------



## Yeosin

DarkDesertFox said:


> The heck? I kept hearing the servers go live the 24th. I might just play it tomorrow morning since I'm tired out though. Really looking forward to playing as my favorites in the beta. Anyone else getting this on the Xbox One? I know there are a lot of PS4 owners here though.



It was the 24th at midnight GMT +0.


----------



## radical6

IM IN *****ES


----------



## DarkDesertFox

ThatOneCcj said:


> It was the 24th at midnight GMT +0.



Dang, GameStop's website trolled me yet again. Oh well, there's no rush I guess. Hope everyone who got it so far has some fun games.


----------



## radical6

sdvfgbhyt54r3ews


----------



## Yeosin

BongoTheElf said:


> MFW I GOT 2 LEGENDARY SKINS (WOLF HANZO !!) FOR CHARACTERS I DONT USE



I may have bought 25 boxes oops...

Got imp mercy, some genji thing, and some soilder thing for legendary skins..


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I watched my sister play part of a match and guess who was the first to get a final kill cam in the game... Bastion.


----------



## radical6

dvfgtr543edfc


----------



## Trundle

very good, layed with bongo and bongo's friends for a bit, very fun


----------



## Gregriii

Hello widowmakerrr


----------



## Justin

Getting my copy in the mail tomorrow! Oh the pain of getting a boxed version... you lucky ducks playing it at 4pm today.


----------



## kassie

i heard the official launch was a bomb, yes? no?


----------



## seliph

After like 3 hours I still suck ass but at least I'm having fun


----------



## Tao

Got home to find it's high noon and Overwatch had arrived.


The box the Amazon Origins Edition came in is nice...I'm sick of having nice boxes though, I'm pretty much out of room (first world problems ; - ; )...


----------



## Minties

Lucio for life. 

Got like 6 environmental kills in one match. I love that lil DJ. 

<3


----------



## radical6

frgte43edfc


----------



## Tao

BongoTheElf said:


> i wish i could skip school to play ;_;



Stay in school. Drink your milk.


----------



## Trundle

I'm still tearing it up with McCree. Such a fun game.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Having lots of fun so far. I feel like I'm doing worse with Tracer than in the beta though. I've used Mei, Reaper, and Tracer in the launch version so far. I still wonder why people keep using the crappy Reaper skin where he doesn't have his cool mask or cloak.


----------



## ellarella

i've basically only played reaper and mccree today, but i'm enjoying it as much as i was during the beta. there's so many people i know who seem to have bought it!

i just wish i had the luck with lootboxes that i had in the beta, i've gotten almost nothing of use yet. ;_;


----------



## Justin

Tao said:


> Got home to find it's high noon and Overwatch had arrived.
> 
> 
> The box the Amazon Origins Edition came in is nice...I'm sick of having nice boxes though, I'm pretty much out of room (first world problems ; - ; )...



Yeah got mine in box too and it's quite nice!

And ofc that free Hearthstone pack card.


----------



## Clement

Got it on PC and getting it on Xbox One in two weeks.  I tend to switch between Soldier 76, D'Va, Mercy and Zenyatta depending on team needs.


----------



## Brad

Yo, if you're playing on PC like a big kid, add me!

Brad#13933


----------



## Trundle

Just played with Brad, Jubs, and BongoTheElf. So fun with friends. We really tore it up too. McCree quad kill op


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I wonder if this game is going to work like Halo 5 where you can buy those loot boxes if you want a shortcut to earn them, but will have free DLC.


----------



## Yeosin

DarkDesertFox said:


> I wonder if this game is going to work like Halo 5 where you can buy those loot boxes if you want a shortcut to earn them, but will have free DLC.



Yeah, you can. I bought $25 of boxes but DLC is free.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

ThatOneCcj said:


> Yeah, you can. I bought $25 of boxes but DLC is free.



Ah, that's good then. My biggest annoyance with loot chests is that you can get duplicate items from them. I know it gives you some in-game currency if you do happen to get a duplicate item, but it's not really making up for it because it only gives a partial amount of what the item is worth. I got some decent stuff today from them. Probably the best thing I got was Lucio's highlight intro that I wanted.

Edit: Also on a side note, this game is getting really great reviews from a ton of different sites so far. I'm excited to see what other content they have planned for this summer.


----------



## seliph

Ok Lucio is a precious gem I hope he always has a good day


----------



## Thunder

didn't use him much in the beta, but i'm starting to like winston


----------



## Sholee

This game looks super fun, was watching some twitch videos. However, I rarely ever play fps games and the last one I played was YEARS ago. How horrible will I get owned by players if I were to get this? As of now, there isn't any ranking system to separate the beginners from the pros right?


----------



## Trundle

Thunder said:


> didn't use him much in the beta, but i'm starting to like winston



Winston is my go to tank. If I'm not playing McCree, I'll be playing Winston.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> This game looks super fun, was watching some twitch videos. However, I rarely ever play fps games and the last one I played was YEARS ago. How horrible will I get owned by players if I were to get this? As of now, there isn't any ranking system to separate the beginners from the pros right?



In the non ranked play, you would do fine I'm sure. Also there are heroes to play that don't even require a huge amount of shooting skill.


----------



## Sholee

BingoTheElf said:


> In the non ranked play, you would do fine I'm sure. Also there are heroes to play that don't even require a huge amount of shooting skill.



Yeah, I was going to play as Mercy so I can get to know the maps better while not holding back my team (hopefully)


----------



## Yeosin

Anyone want to group? Wicca#1909 is my Battle.Net Tag if anyone does!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Sholee said:


> Yeah, I was going to play as Mercy so I can get to know the maps better while not holding back my team (hopefully)



Mercy is fun to play as for support. It feels satisfying helping teammates gun down enemies easier. A tip I have for using her is going to *Options>Controls>Change All Heroes to Mercy>Toggle Beam Connection>On*. This way you don't have to hold down the trigger or whatever controls you're using and you can switch between the healing and damage increasing beam with ease. You can also turn off controller rumble specifically for her if it annoys you.


----------



## radical6

swdefr43edfc


----------



## radical6

xc dvfgrt43efd


----------



## Yeosin

BongoTheElf said:


> here r my plays
> 
> https://gfycat.com/LikelyAlertBittern
> https://gfycat.com/SourMerryBullfrog
> 
> 
> symmetra is love, symmetra is life



https://gfycat.com/CreepyScarceGermanspaniel

I love symmetra she is like goddess


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Symmetra's great but I cannot stand when people use her after the first point of a double capture map is taken. It completely nullifies the use of her teleporter. After that point, Torbjorn is better.


----------



## Yeosin

DarkDesertFox said:


> . A tip I have for using her is going to *Options>Controls>Change All Heroes to Mercy>Toggle Beam Connection>On*.



bless you. thank you for this omg.

- - - Post Merge - - -



That Zephyr Guy said:


> Symmetra's great but I cannot stand when people use her after the first point of a double capture map is taken. It completely nullifies the use of her teleporter. After that point, Torbjorn is better.



I disagree. On hanamura I use her on defending and she's OP af. Set up all 6 turrets in one room with the heal on the left side of the entry gate and I got an almost team kill right away haha


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I got in this match with like almost all Reinhardts vs D. Vas and it was hilarious.


----------



## Justin

Sholee said:


> This game looks super fun, was watching some twitch videos. However, I rarely ever play fps games and the last one I played was YEARS ago. How horrible will I get owned by players if I were to get this? As of now, there isn't any ranking system to separate the beginners from the pros right?



The official ranked play isn't in yet where you can see people's ranks and stuff, but there's definitely still matchmaking/hidden ranking going on in normal play. I think there's definitely some filtering just by level as well. So you should get matched with people who won't _completely_ stomp you once it's been a few days for the pros to get recognized by matchmaking.


----------



## Yeosin

Justin said:


> The official ranked play isn't in yet where you can see people's ranks and stuff, but there's definitely still matchmaking/hidden ranking going on in normal play. I think there's definitely some filtering just by level as well. So you should get matched with people who won't _completely_ stomp you once it's been a few days for the pros to get recognized by matchmaking.



Yep! I agree, I've be requeued a few times with the error "Finding a more balanced game..." Or something like that.


----------



## radical6

sdefw2edfvb


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

God, I really cannot say this enough but I absolutely love how fun Genji feels to play.



Does anybody remember back in like, 2011, a game called Brink got really hyped up for being a class-based shooter with parkour elements? TL;DR, it bombed and I was super disappointed, but Genji pulls off that gimmick and makes it feel really _really_ good.


For any of you who are struggling playing as him, here's some tips I found while playing:


Your double jump makes you a goddamn _nightmare_ to hit with most weapons. Especially when you decide to start deflecting shots. You won't be as obnoxious as Tracer, but it'll keep you alive against some heroes.


Genji is a flanking hero - meaning he doesn't help push the line as much as he harasses the enemy backline. Finding routes to their Widowmaker or Bastion that don't get you in the center of the action can turn the tables for your team.


Since Genji is a flanking hero, much like Tracer, he's more of a pest than an actual threat to most of the enemy team (Minus the far backline). You can dish out a lot of damage, but you're easily killed. Abuse your absurd mobility to stay alive more than anything. If you can make more than one person pay attention to you for an extended amount of time, you're turning the main fight into a 5v4. (This all also applies to Tracer.)


Genji's ult changes all of that and turns you into a massive threat. You can very very easily use it and erase 3 heroes from the backline.


Genji has a series of animation cancels that can further his burst: His shuriken throw cooldown can be cancelled by melee, and his melee can be canceled by dashing. Alt Fire -> Melee -> Dash will 100-0 a Widowmaker before she can put down her scope. I haven't found any others yet.


Genji's dash resets its cooldown should you score a kill. This lets you assassinate multiple people with the proper setup.


If your main tank is Reinhardt, it might be a bad idea to play Genji if you have too many Flankers. Reinhardt needs high dps heroes behind his shield to make him shine, and Genji/Tracer are horrid at providing with that.


Save your dash unless you know you can secure a kill. It's your only escape.


Pls abuse your mobility. Run up walls lots.


You make Bastion cry.


Like no. Seriously. Bastion does nothing to Genji.


----------



## Thunder

the only thing more satisfying than killing a bastion his own bullets is killing a pesky tracer with bastion's bullets.


----------



## Tao

Thunder said:


> the only thing more satisfying than killing a bastion his own bullets is killing a pesky tracer with bastion's bullets.



I punched a Tracer in the face and killed them. I found it the most satisfying because of how little damage punches do.


----------



## Thunder

Tao said:


> I punched a Tracer in the face and killed them. I found it the most satisfying because of how little damage punches do.









i should give tracer more of a shot, but usually when my team gives me the chance to use a non-tank/healer role there's usually other characters i'd rather use.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Thunder said:


> i should give tracer more of a shot, but usually when my team gives me the chance to use a non-tank/healer role there's usually other characters i'd rather use.



Same. It's also hard to be useful as Tracer if your team isn't willing to make use of the advantages you make.


----------



## radical6

scdfvgrte3wds


----------



## radical6

vfbghyju56t4erfdc


----------



## Cress

Finally downloading this! :O

- - - Post Merge - - -

It finished downloading right as I posted that. .-.


----------



## Cress

Add meh: Cress#11351
And I mean add me because I am still completely clueless on how to do anything so don't expect me to know how to add people for a while.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

https://gfycat.com/FlimsyOrangeIrishwaterspaniel

Tfw you manage to cap the point in overtime with a triplekill as pilot D.va


----------



## Justin

Hey, did you guys know the official website updated with profiles? STATS!!! For example:

https://playoverwatch.com/en-us/career/pc/us/FearMyWrench-1302


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

My sister's boyfriend got the Beta and said he really liked it but he's been too engrossed in Doom to play it too much. He said it's neat that the characters all have different controls but that also makes it really confusing to get use to. It looks fun but IDK if I will ever play it. I am never very good at game that rely heavily on shooting/aiming skills. XD Still looks neat and I've been appreciating all the memes.


----------



## Yeosin

KaydeeKrunk said:


> My sister's boyfriend got the Beta and said he really liked it but he's been too engrossed in Doom to play it too much. He said it's neat that the characters all have different controls but that also makes it really confusing to get use to. It looks fun but IDK if I will ever play it. I am never very good at game that rely heavily on shooting/aiming skills. XD Still looks neat and I've been appreciating all the memes.



This is why I mostly play Symmetra.. Turrets and a lock-on beam help me so much lol.


----------



## LethalLulu

Ahhh I've been loving it!
I am pretty much a Roadhog main, but I like playing hanzo, widowmaker, Lucio, and Zarya in no order.  Of course, if needed, I'll play d'va, torbjorn, tracer, and mercy.  I am not a fan of the other characters as much, but I'm the kind of person who will play every character, so.


----------



## LethalLulu

Ahhh I've been loving it!
I am pretty much a Roadhog main, but I like playing hanzo, widowmaker, Lucio, and Zarya in no order.  Of course, if needed, I'll play d'va, torbjorn, tracer, and mercy.  I am not a fan of the other characters as much, but I'm the kind of person who will play every character, so.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Add meh: Cress#11351
> And I mean add me because I am still completely clueless on how to do anything so don't expect me to know how to add people for a while.



I still don't know how to add people either.


----------



## mob

genji so easy mode


----------



## seliph

You add people you've never played with on the battle.net thing not on the Overwatch game, or at least that's how I do it.

Sidenote literally every game I've joined has a **** ton of angry people pls everyone calm down


----------



## radical6

swdcefrte43edc


----------



## Tao

Of all the characters I'm surprised how much I like and how well I'm doing with the mighty edgelord 'Reaper'. I usually avoid dark brooding guy or short ranged spread weapons, but I'm tearing it up with him. At least I got to change his coat and introduce a nice bit of color into that wardrobe. 

And Mei. I had no interest in her originally...but after using her :3 



Can't stand Roadhog and Winston though, which is a shame because I wanted to be good with the talking gorilla...




Justin said:


> Hey, did you guys know the official website updated with profiles? STATS!!! For example:
> 
> https://playoverwatch.com/en-us/career/pc/us/FearMyWrench-1302



I don't understand why they didn't put character profiles and stuff in the game by default. I mean, it's nice that it's somewhere, but seems a bit stupid that I can't just find out what D.Va's bio is actually in the game...


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I noosed Bastion.







Also, you can never have too many Lucio!


----------



## seliph

DarkDesertFox said:


> I noosed Bastion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you can never have too many Lucio!



Both of these images portray my dreams


----------



## LethalLulu

DarkDesertFox said:


> I noosed Bastion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you can never have too many Lucio!



I love it.
10/10, noose bastion


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

WHY DOES I NEED PLAYSTATION PLUS TO PLAY UGH NOW I HAVE TO GAIN 107$ FROM MY FATHERRRRR

also here's my psn ands mains brahhh

Offense: Tracer
Defense: Bastion
Tank: D.Va
Support: Mercy

PSN: NinjaMas101


----------



## Bowie

I don't play Overwatch or really plan to, but I thought this was really cute.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

These are my 2 favorite POTGs I got today.

https://gfycat.com/WideeyedAmusedIberianchiffchaff   as Tracer
https://gfycat.com/ThinForthrightHeron    as D.Va



The tracer one will hold a special place in my heart for a while.


----------



## LethalLulu

That Zephyr Guy said:


> -accidental snip-
> 
> https://gfycat.com/WideeyedAmusedIberianchiffchaff   as Tracer
> https://gfycat.com/ThinForthrightHeron    as D.Va
> 
> 
> 
> The tracer one will hold a special place in my heart for a while.


"GET THIS MEI OFF OF ME"
Shoutout to me blinking out of there so fast.

Ayyy I got potg as roadhog B)
Btw this game I got 2 golds and 3 silvers.  Feelsgoodman.

https://gfycat.com/SlimTiredAfricangroundhornbill

Shoutout to instinctive melee at the end.


----------



## Cress

I got to level 10.
I still have no clue how to play.



halp


----------



## seliph

I can't tell if Mei players are genuinely awful or they just love to troll but they needa stop blocking in their own team holy ****


----------



## Cress

nvll said:


> I can't tell if Mei players are genuinely awful or they just love to troll but they needa stop blocking in their own team holy ****


Well I play Mei and...


PuffleKirby21 said:


> I still have no clue how to play.


I am genuinely awful forgive me ;_;


----------



## seliph

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Well I play Mei and...
> 
> I am genuinely awful forgive me ;_;



At least you have humility lol
Just make sure that with ice wall you're blocking the enemies and not your own team 'cause trapping your own Lucio and ulted Bastion in corners and blocking your Roadhog ain't good


----------



## Tao

nvll said:


> 'cause trapping your own Lucio and ulted Bastion in corners and blocking your Roadhog ain't good



I've seen members of my team coming down a narrow corridor before and purposely slapped down an ice wall like "roads closed, guys. You'll have to go around".


----------



## seliph

Tao said:


> I've seen members of my team coming down a narrow corridor before and purposely slapped down an ice wall like "roads closed, guys. You'll have to go around".



You are literally the worst


----------



## Tao

nvll said:


> You are literally the worst



Then you'll hate what I do to my own Widowmakers in doorways...I like to imagine they had a headshot lined up.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I've been getting crap from the loot boxes and it's harder to get them now that I'm on level 23. I get why this game had so many deals for price cuts now. A lot of the profit must come from microtransactions from loot boxes.


----------



## seliph

Tao said:


> Then you'll hate what I do to my own Widowmakers in doorways...I like to imagine they had a headshot lined up.


Tao confirmed for chaotic evil



DarkDesertFox said:


> I've been getting crap from the loot boxes and it's harder to get them now that I'm on level 23. I get why this game had so many deals for price cuts now. A lot of the profit must come from microtransactions from loot boxes.


I've gotten the same D.va skin four times, at least you get coins from doubles though.
Also luckily I actually don't like a lot of the skins so I save there. Woudn't mind more of those highlight intros and victory poses though.


----------



## Cress

From the loot boxes, I've basically gotten 1 outfit for Mei, Tracer, and Zenyatta each, a bunch of sprays, and A LOT OF COOL STUFF FOR PHARAH EVEN THOUGH I DON'T EVEN PLAY HER SMH
LIKE TONS OF OUTFITS, VICTORY POSES, POTG SCREENS, COME ON I WANT THIS FOR CHARACTERS I ACTUALLY PLAY (Except for maybe the POTG screens since I've never gotten one...)


----------



## seliph

PuffleKirby21 said:


> From the loot boxes, I've basically gotten 1 outfit for Mei, Tracer, and Zenyatta each, a bunch of sprays, and A LOT OF COOL STUFF FOR PHARAH EVEN THOUGH I DON'T EVEN PLAY HER SMH
> LIKE TONS OF OUTFITS, VICTORY POSES, POTG SCREENS, COME ON I WANT THIS FOR CHARACTERS I ACTUALLY PLAY (Except for maybe the POTG screens since I've never gotten one...)



I hardly get POTG (such is the life of a Genji/Lucio) but I bought some intros anyways just 'cause they're cool oops

I'm hoping to recreate my first Lucio POTG where I bumped two people off the edge but with even more victims


----------



## Thunder

PuffleKirby21 said:


> A LOT OF COOL STUFF FOR PHARAH EVEN THOUGH I DON'T EVEN PLAY HER SMH
> LIKE TONS OF OUTFITS, VICTORY POSES, POTG SCREENS, COME ON I WANT THIS FOR CHARACTERS I ACTUALLY PLAY (Except for maybe the POTG screens since I've never gotten one...)



you lucky *******.

speaking of pharrah, i got my first angry message because i accidentally killed myself shooting a widowmaker at close range.


----------



## Cress

So here's my general thoughts so far:
-The maps are a bit to big at times but at least they look pretty. 
-Hanzo's voice triggers me.
-What does the fire meter do and how do you fill it. .-.
-Playing with a touchscreen makes the game freak out and it's hilarious. I went into a game, walked to the zone, and just held down on the screen. Mei started spraying ice everywhere around her uncontrollably and I somehow even killed a Roadhog by doing that. *ɴᴇᴡ ᴀᴅᴠᴀɴᴄᴇᴅ ᴛᴇᴄʜs!*


----------



## seliph

PuffleKirby21 said:


> -Hanzo's voice triggers me.



Excuse me Hanzo is delightful and precious :v



PuffleKirby21 said:


> -What does the fire meter do and how do you fill it. .-.


The fire meter just signifies how well you're doing with a certain hero. So just kill enemies (stronger enemies = more fire charge), destroy turrets, capture the point, move the payload, heal your team if you're support.

It doesn't do anything but boost your ego so in other words it's useless but wonderful.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Tracer's one chibi spray was so adorable I had to get it. Sticking 4 people in a match was really hard though. It took me several matches until I finally did it. Still getting okay stuff from the loot chests. If I spent $20 on them and got **** stuff I'd really regret it, but it's tempting.


----------



## seliph

I need the Their Own Worst Enemy achievement for the Genji sprite spray but when you're too busy killing Bastions and turrets it's kinda difficult to get around to


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Yeah, I didn't know some sprays could be unlocked through achievements so that's kind of cool.

Also, apparently you get a new portrait every 100 levels and your EXP will reset so you can start earning loot boxes easier again when you reach that level. After seeing a guy open 20 of his 100 lootboxes he bought, I'm probably just going to earn them through leveling up. It doesn't look like it's worth it to spend real money on the items with slim chances of getting what you want.


----------



## Jas0n

It's pretty depressing that they've included microtransactions already, but I'm enjoying the game so will just choose to ignore that.

Genji and Widowmaker are probably my favourites right now


----------



## LethalLulu

I was playing reinhart one game, blocking our ulted bastion while he was mowing down 4 enemies, and a piece of *** mei put a wall between us and them and we got no kills.  I just leave the game if we play with garbage like that.  I join back up with my friends after.

If you're gonna troll, go play a different game.  Play League where we can actually report you lmao.


----------



## teto

I'm desperate for this game and will cringe-worthily tell you all when I do because I'm awful like that.


----------



## seliph

DarkDesertFox said:


> Yeah, I didn't know some sprays could be unlocked through achievements so that's kind of cool.
> 
> Also, apparently you get a new portrait every 100 levels and your EXP will reset so you can start earning loot boxes easier again when you reach that level. After seeing a guy open 20 of his 100 lootboxes he bought, I'm probably just going to earn them through leveling up. It doesn't look like it's worth it to spend real money on the items with slim chances of getting what you want.


It's cool but it kind of annoys me 'cause I just wanna buy everything
Also has someone reached level 100 already jesus



LethalLulu said:


> I was playing reinhart one game, blocking our ulted bastion while he was mowing down 4 enemies, and a piece of *** mei put a wall between us and them and we got no kills.  I just leave the game if we play with garbage like that.  I join back up with my friends after.
> 
> If you're gonna troll, go play a different game.  Play League where we can actually report you lmao.


Idk about reporting but if you go to the page of people you've recently played with you can right click people and hit "Ignore this player" so you won't join games with them anymore.
Saves you from a bunch of ****ty Meis.


----------



## radical6

cdvfrgt543erdxc


----------



## LethalLulu

nvll said:


> It's cool but it kind of annoys me 'cause I just wanna buy everything
> Also has someone reached level 100 already jesus
> 
> 
> Idk about reporting but if you go to the page of people you've recently played with you can right click people and hit "Ignore this player" so you won't join games with them anymore.
> Saves you from a bunch of ****ty Meis.



Sweet, I'll do that from now on.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

nvll said:


> It's cool but it kind of annoys me 'cause I just wanna buy everything
> Also has someone reached level 100 already jesus



Sadly I saw a screenshot of a Torbjorn that was level 100. I really suck with him for some reason. It seems no matter where I aly my turret it always gets destroyed before it can get any kills.

I saved and earned 3 loot boxes today getting okay stuff from. I can't believe the one legendary item I get is a skin for Pharah. I don't even use her or like her.


----------



## seliph

DarkDesertFox said:


> Sadly I saw a screenshot of a Torbjorn that was level 100. I really suck with him for some reason. It seems no matter where I aly my turret it always gets destroyed before it can get any kills.
> 
> I saved and earned 3 loot boxes today getting okay stuff from. I can't believe the one legendary item I get is a skin for Pharah. I don't even use her or like her.



Oh yeah Torbjorn would probably be the easiest way to level since the turret does all the work but yeah I'm not really good with builders either. Especially since I wanna get in the battle not sit in a corner while my turret gets all the kills.

The only legendary skin I got is the white mariachi skin for Reaper that almost makes me wanna use him lmao


----------



## Clement

Recently picked up Lucio, he is by far the most fun support to play as.


----------



## Cress

I'm having an easier time killing people with Mercy compared to Mei. .-.
Do I really suck that much with Mei


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'm having an easier time killing people with Mercy compared to Mei. .-.
> Do I really suck that much with Mei



You probably just aren't using her right. Once you get the hang of Mei you can kill most anybody but Zarya.


----------



## seliph

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'm having an easier time killing people with Mercy compared to Mei. .-.
> Do I really suck that much with Mei



Are you headshotting when you freeze people or are you one of those (thank the lord for them) Meis that shoot people in the gut after freezing them, 'cause the latter ain't gonna do nothing


----------



## Cress

nvll said:


> Are you headshotting when you freeze people or are you one of those (thank the lord for them) Meis that shoot people in the gut after freezing them, 'cause the latter ain't gonna do nothing



I headshot them, it's just getting them frozen to do the headshot that I struggle with.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I headshot them, it's just getting them frozen to do the headshot that I struggle with.



What sensitivity do you play with your mouse on?


----------



## Justin

nvll said:


> Are you headshotting when you freeze people or are you one of those (thank the lord for them) Meis that shoot people in the gut after freezing them, 'cause the latter ain't gonna do nothing



It took me way too many hours to learn this.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Just bought Overwatch for PC, it'll be here Tuesday. Excited yet full of regret already. : )))))))))))


----------



## uwuzumakii

This game looks super fun but I'm poor as dirt.  TIME TO WALLOW IN SELF PITY!!!


----------



## seliph

Why does my game constantly glitch when I ult as Genji
What did I do to deserve this
Just give me the ****ing Slice and Dice achievement for my cute genji spray


----------



## Justin

Tom said:


> Just bought Overwatch for PC, it'll be here Tuesday. Excited yet full of regret already. : )))))))))))



Can't wait to experience Feeder Tom.


----------



## EndlessElements

who does everyone enjoy using? (this has probably been asked many times before but i'm curious so).

i use d.va, mercy and tracer the most so far


----------



## Acruoxil

Widowmaker's pretty much my main. I've used her way too much. Besides her I use Tracer, Mercy and Junkrat.


----------



## EndlessElements

Ares said:


> Widowmaker's pretty much my main. I've used her way too much. Besides her I use Tracer, Mercy and Junkrat.



ah yeah she's cool! i used her in the beta but i kind of suck with her. i'll have to try Junkrat and the rest of the characters c:


----------



## Acruoxil

EndlessElements said:


> ah yeah she's cool! i used her in the beta but i kind of suck with her. i'll have to try Junkrat and the rest of the characters c:



I just really love sniping haha. I don't actually have the game yet since it's too pricey on the PS4 and I don't have that kind of money, but I put about 40 hours in the Beta. Junkrat is good in maps with cramped spaces! Maps like Nepal and Hanamura. Do share what you think of them! 

I really wanted to get into Hanzo since he's a sniper too but he wasn't too fun to use tbh.


----------



## EndlessElements

^ yeah i hate the 20 dollar difference for console users, but that's retail for you, unfortunately. oh yeah? that's how i feel when i use Mercy; she's best for cramped spaces, it makes healing people much easier. sure! i'll do that. 

i see so many people loving him, but idk yet. will have to eventually give him a try


----------



## Acruoxil

There's that and the fact you need to have a PS+/Xbox Gold subscription to actually play the game. And yea that's true really, though in bigger maps the guardian angel ability is a huge boon.

Yea a lot of people seem to love him, especially his ultimate.


----------



## seliph

I'm a Genji/Lucio as I said but I'll also play Hanzo, Junkrat, and D.Va if those are taken

I kinda wanna get better as Widowmaker too but eh


----------



## Cress

That Zephyr Guy said:


> What sensitivity do you play with your mouse on?



(Well I play with a controller) but 45 on horizontal and vertical.


----------



## Cress

omg

A Zarya used their ult on almost my entire team.
Then a Tracer and D. Va used their ults while we were trapped.
I can't even be mad at that.


----------



## radical6

wert4yhty54erfdc


----------



## LethalLulu

I'm gonna repost who I play since it's changed since the last time I posted it.
I am mostly a roadhog main, but I love Lucio, Junkrat, Torbjorn, Hanzo, and I want to learn tracer.  I'll pretty much play any character until I really settle into who I love.  It's changing so much because how little I've played.  I'll always be a roadhog main though lol.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

My current hero usage:







I'm thinking of learning how to use Reinhardt more. He's pretty good at keeping the payload moving with his shield.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

My top 3 most played heroes in order are:

D.Va, Hanzo, and Genji


Though I have been playing more Tracer than Genji as of recently. I've been pulling off miracles as Tracer apparently.




All of the defensive heroes are so boring to me, so I only really play Junkrat if Hanzo is taken.







I don't play support because every time I do I watch my team get walked all over and I'm forced to watch on a low dps hero :^)


----------



## Ashtot

That Zephyr Guy said:


> My top 3 most played heroes in order are:
> 
> D.Va, Hanzo, and Genji
> 
> 
> Though I have been playing more Tracer than Genji as of recently. I've been pulling off miracles as Tracer apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the defensive heroes are so boring to me, so I only really play Junkrat if Hanzo is taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't play support because every time I do I watch my team get walked all over and I'm forced to watch on a low dps hero :^)



Hanzo is a defensive character.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Ashtot said:


> Hanzo is a defensive character.



"I only really play Junkrat if Hanzo is taken." implies I only find Hanzo fun.


----------



## Chris

nvll said:


> I can't tell if Mei players are genuinely awful or they just love to troll but they needa stop blocking in their own team holy ****



Oh god yes. I was in several teams with a Mei yesterday and at the start they kept blocking us getting out our own base.


----------



## f11

Some Genji Cyberbullying I saw recently.


----------



## Tao

nvll said:


> I kinda wanna get better as Widowmaker too but eh



I'm like, good enough to enjoy using her, bad enough that if somebody else wants to be Widowmaker I should definitely leave them to it and pick another character...




PuffleKirby21 said:


> (Well I play with a controller) but 45 on horizontal and vertical.



Whaaa!?

You should try putting it up (gradually so you can get used to it with each increment). The default in general for most console games is really slow (IMO) and you'll be less likely to die from stuff like "ganked from behind whilst you were turning around at a leisurely pace" or "mindlessly firing everywhere and running in a circle trying to find the guy who walked behind you".




That Zephyr Guy said:


> I don't play support because every time I do I watch my team get walked all over and I'm forced to watch on a low dps hero :^)



That reminds me of a match I had today where I was playing as Mercy.

My entire team ended up getting wiped except for me. I pulled out the pistol and took cover behind a large pot hoping to survive/remain unnoticed until my team got back.

Then I saw the enemy kill cam...Their Widowmaker popped her ultimate, so all I could see was their entire team walking towards a large pot with a red silhouette of Mercy crouched in fear with a pistol...

I wasn't even mad, I thought the kill cam was hilarious.


----------



## seliph

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I don't play support because every time I do I watch my team get walked all over and I'm forced to watch on a low dps hero :^)


The downfall of me loving Lucio tbh, like why am I the only one doing anything come on guys this is not what I wanted when I said "I'll be support"



Tina said:


> Oh god yes. I was in several teams with a Mei yesterday and at the start they kept blocking us getting out our own base.


At this rate whenever I see there's a Mei on my team I go "oh no"



Crys said:


> Some Genji Cyberbullying I saw recently.



This
the most beautiful thing I've seen aside from Lucio knockback potgs

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> I'm like, good enough to enjoy using her, bad enough that if somebody else wants to be Widowmaker I should definitely leave them to it and pick another character...



YEAH BASICALLY lmao
Although I hate the amount of surfaces you can't stand on, I didn't waste my grapple to just slide off pls blizzard ):


----------



## Tao

nvll said:


> YEAH BASICALLY lmao
> Although I hate the amount of surfaces you can't stand on, I didn't waste my grapple to just slide off pls blizzard ):



I kinda realized that if a roof isn't a totally flat surface, you'll slide right off like it's covered in lube. A 1 degree angle may as well be a water slide. 

Kind of irritating trying to work out where I can actually grapple to as well. Usually a ledge with a 'lip' means you can't, but then there's ledges with a 'lip' I know you can grapple to. It would be nice if there was a more definite visual clue rather than trial and error.

And don't even get me started on fences around the edges of stuff. The amount of times they've screwed up Widowmaker's grapple and Reaper's teleport for me is frustrating (it hasn't really happened that much, but it's more than 'never', so it's still frustrating).


----------



## radical6

werfgvc


----------



## Curry

nvll said:


> YEAH BASICALLY lmao
> Although I hate the amount of surfaces you can't stand on, I didn't waste my grapple to just slide off pls blizzard ):


This. It's so painful to grapple somewhere to then just fall. Especially on your initial starting up defense and then the other team comes out before you're even set up.


----------



## Cress

I finally got my first POTG.
I was playing as Mercy.
All I did was press a single button.
Yay that required so much skill.


----------



## seliph

Tao said:


> I kinda realized that if a roof isn't a totally flat surface, you'll slide right off like it's covered in lube. A 1 degree angle may as well be a water slide.
> 
> Kind of irritating trying to work out where I can actually grapple to as well. Usually a ledge with a 'lip' means you can't, but then there's ledges with a 'lip' I know you can grapple to. It would be nice if there was a more definite visual clue rather than trial and error.
> 
> And don't even get me started on fences around the edges of stuff. The amount of times they've screwed up Widowmaker's grapple and Reaper's teleport for me is frustrating (it hasn't really happened that much, but it's more than 'never', so it's still frustrating).


Yeah I realized that after a bit, though I still haven't figured out which grapple-able surfaces are actually flat 'cause I hardly play her. It'd be nice if they were marked somehow but I guess that'd make it "too easy"

The fences are ****ing evil like even in my small amount of time playing Widowmaker fences have screwed me over so many times


BongoTheElf said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD
> IF YOU ARE ON DEFEND
> 
> THEN
> DEFEND
> THE
> ****ING
> POINT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ALSO
> IF WERE ON ATTACK
> WE DO NOT NEED 3 SNIPERS
> N O    O NE
> CARES
> ABOUT
> YOUR K/D RATIO



I wish these were just like... plastered on the main menu tbh
When you're a lonely Lucio just trying to defend but your team has abandoned you to do what????? Who knows


----------



## Tao

I just looked at my character usage


Spoiler:  D.Va better watch out, Lucio is close to knocking her off the top 







I'm surprised that Widowmaker and Reaper are as high as they are (Widowmaker especially) and that Mei and isn't higher. 



BongoTheElf said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD
> IF YOU ARE ON DEFEND
> 
> THEN
> DEFEND
> THE
> ****ING
> POINT
> 
> DO NOT GO HALFWAY ACROSS TRHE MAP SNIPING THE HEALER OR SOMETHING YOU ARE LITERALLY ****ING USELESS WHY AM I THE ONLY ONE, THE SUPPORT, SITTING ON THE ****ING POINT BUNNYHOPPING TRYING TO CONTEST
> 
> THIS IS NOT ****ING CSGO AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



If they're stopping people from getting to the objective, I would say they're defending, even if they're nowhere near it. It actually makes more sense for the team to be pushing them half way down the map, that way if you all fail, you'll have time to get back to the objective _because_ you held them further back, rather than them capping it as soon as you all die.

Or even if a single person goes off on their own, a character like Tracer is annoying enough that she can bait two people in to chasing her around like idiots nowhere near the objective which then turns their assault into a 4v5.

As long as, you know, your team is still aware of where you're supposed to be defending, pushing up isn't a bad thing.


----------



## radical6

werftghtredc


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Wolf Hanzo has a slight advantage with his twin wolves over twin dragon Hanzo. Wolf Hanzo shouts a quicker and shorter warning than twin dragon Hanzo so my reaction time is slower and I tend to get caught in it more.


----------



## Cress

I spent $5 on loot boxes and surprisingly I got decent stuff from it (I didn't get anything I actually wanted but every other box I've gotten is basically endless sprays which are the most useless reward imo so I count it as a win.)
All 3 of Genji's victory poses, his nomad outfit, and a ton of voice lines and coins. One of the voice lines was for McCree saying "Reach for the sky" so now not only did Blizzard copy Disney with Mei's "Let it go," but now with McCree YAY COPYRIGHT


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Self destructs D. Va's mech and destroys 4 turrets and kills 3 people. Roadhog kills two people and gets the killcam. wut


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

BongoTheElf said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD
> IF YOU ARE ON DEFEND
> 
> THEN
> DEFEND
> THE
> ****ING
> POINT
> 
> DO NOT GO HALFWAY ACROSS TRHE MAP SNIPING THE HEALER OR SOMETHING YOU ARE LITERALLY ****ING USELESS WHY AM I THE ONLY ONE, THE SUPPORT, SITTING ON THE ****ING POINT BUNNYHOPPING TRYING TO CONTEST
> 
> THIS IS NOT ****ING CSGO AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ALSO
> IF WERE ON ATTACK
> WE DO NOT NEED 3 SNIPERS
> N O    O NE
> CARES
> ABOUT
> YOUR K/D RATIO
> 
> LITERALLY USELESS, YOU ARE BAD AT THE GAME AND ANNOYING WHEN YOU DONT. EVEN., TRY TO WIN. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> okay everytime im support and i play with these ****ing idiots im just gonna leave, you wont switch? you want to keep your precious k/d ratio? then **** you, me and the tank are going to leave then.
> 
> ALSO, WHY THE **** DO PEOPLE PLAY AS WIDOW AND ONLY USE HER ASSAULT GUN????????? WHY NOT JUST PLAY SOLDIER 76??????????? ?????????????????????????????



Ironically, if someone picks tracer or Benji I actually get annoyed when they do work on the point provided people already are.

Like wtf go spawnkill people do your job


----------



## seliph

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Ironically, if someone picks tracer or Benji I actually get annoyed when they do work on the point provided people already are.
> 
> Like wtf go spawnkill people do your job



Benji

I was just in a game where no one ever got on the ****ing point except me and my friend who was Tracer
I'm usually pretty calm with games but damn my sodium levels rose so high


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Uncle Benji says with great power comes great Ryūjin no ken wo kūrae


----------



## seliph

Us: Yall needa get on the point
The literal ****ing tank of our team: You guys get on the point
Us:







And then in the payload game we lost and this ****er goes "snack I didn't see you on the payload ever" and I'm like
I'M
****ING
_*GENJI*_


Why are people so bad


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Good Genji and Tracers rarely get the respect of their team because if they're doing their job right nobody will know they're even doing anything at all.


----------



## LethalLulu

I love contesting the payload as Lucio dodging the 5/6 of them while I wait for the rest of team to arrive.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I got my first play of the game for Mercy by reviving 4 teammates at once. Funny because I was actually trying to go for that before for the spray and couldn't. Now when I'm not trying I get it.


----------



## radical6

E345T6YT543EWDSX


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Lucio has a very small hitbox, which I hope they change.


----------



## seliph

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Lucio has a very small hitbox, which I hope they change.



NO LEAVE US ALONE


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

btw I rlly kinda wanna play a full tbt overwatch game because nobody wanted to play a full tbt league game

add me Zephyr#11569


----------



## radical6

m2erm3ews


----------



## DarkDesertFox

That new Hanzo vs Genji mode though. I love this game!


----------



## Minties

I legit still only play lucio. 

Number one bae.


----------



## seliph

Minties said:


> I legit still only play lucio.
> 
> Number one bae.



My friends' friend was telling me he hated Lucio and I was like... legitimately offended.
If he did more damage I'd wanna play him waaaaay more

Also if people would protect their ****ing healer like they're supposed to but


----------



## Minties

nvll said:


> My friends' friend was telling me he hated Lucio and I was like... legitimately offended.
> If he did more damage I'd wanna play him waaaaay more
> 
> Also if people would protect their ****ing healer like they're supposed to but



True

I also tried playing mercy and like she's alright, but I can't see the appeal over Lucio for me. I just love the way he plays. Now just need that damage boost and we'll be all set.


----------



## seliph

Minties said:


> True
> 
> I also tried playing mercy and like she's alright, but I can't see the appeal over Lucio for me. I just love the way he plays. Now just need that damage boost and we'll be all set.



Yeah I played Mercy for like 10 minutes and I was just bored out of my mind. Lucio's just so much more fun, even just bunny hopping around and wall riding is 1000x more enjoyable than playing Mercy for me


----------



## himeki

never played an fps before, is overwatch ok for someone who hasn't played any fps before?


----------



## Tao

nvll said:


> Also if people would protect their ****ing healer like they're supposed to but



My favorite thing in the whole world is when I'm playing heals, I was left defenseless and died because my team just totally ignored my existence, then they start spamming the "I need a heal!" emote.

If you need a heal, go find a friggin' medpack, cos I'm switching to D.Va.




MayorEvvie said:


> never played an fps before, is overwatch ok for someone who hasn't played any fps before?



I would say so. Most of the characters are simple enough to understand for a new player and the objectives are pretty straight forward.

At the very least, there's a "vs AI" mode which would work well for people who want to get used to it before jumping into 'regular' multiplayer. It's exactly the same as the main game, except it's players vs bots. I imagine that mode in particular being good if you've not played an FPS before.


----------



## LethalLulu

MayorEvvie said:


> never played an fps before, is overwatch ok for someone who hasn't played any fps before?



It's the first fps I've played on the pc, and I still play pretty sloppily.  I did grow up with games like Perfect Dark, Time Splitters, Halo 3, Gears of War, COD, etc, etc, so I have played a lot of fps's before.  

I'd say try team fortress 2 first; it's free and it will show you how you have a feel for fps's on the pc.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

LethalLulu said:


> It's the first fps I've played on the pc, and I still play pretty sloppily.  I did grow up with games like Perfect Dark, Time Splitters, Halo 3, Gears of War, COD, etc, etc, so I have played a lot of fps's before.
> 
> I'd say try team fortress 2 first; it's free and it will show you how you have a feel for fps's on the pc.



Adding onto this, TF2 has a lot of classes VERY similar to the characters in Overwatch so you'd be able to grasp them far easier.

The Engineer is basically Torbjorn
The Medic is basically Mercy
The Scout is basically Tracer/Genji (But far less obnoxious)
The Demoman is basically Junkrat
The Soldier is basically Pharah

etc


----------



## seliph

Tao said:


> My favorite thing in the whole world is when I'm playing heals, I was left defenseless and died because my team just totally ignored my existence, then they start spamming the "I need a heal!" emote.
> 
> If you need a heal, go find a friggin' medpack, cos I'm switching to D.Va.



MMMMM YEP GOTTA LOVE THAT
Or when you stay around the majority of the team and the sniper that's 2000ft away from you asks for a heal... pls


----------



## Tao

nvll said:


> MMMMM YEP GOTTA LOVE THAT
> Or when you stay around the majority of the team and the sniper that's 2000ft away from you asks for a heal... pls



Or that tank who constantly asks for heals when you're not healing him.

Like, dude, this isn't an MMO. I'm not your friggin' pocket priest.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

tfw you play a healer like zenyatta or mercy and can only heal one dude at a time, and EVERYONE is getting mad at you for not healing when you're healing as fast as you can


----------



## seliph

Tao said:


> Or that tank who constantly asks for heals when you're not healing him.
> 
> Like, dude, this isn't an MMO. I'm not your friggin' pocket priest.


And then after you've spent the game running back and forth saving people, you get maybe 1 commend if you're lucky. Feels bad.



That Zephyr Guy said:


> tfw you play a healer like zenyatta or mercy and can only heal one dude at a time, and EVERYONE is getting mad at you for not healing when you're healing as fast as you can


Another reason why I prefer Lucio, still mad people but less mad people


----------



## Cress

Whenever I play Mercy people almost always thank me. But there was a Tracer yesterday that was asking for healing near the enemy base while the rest of the team was near our base with the payload. And he wasn't just spamming the Need Healing emote, he was in the chat going HEAL ME or I NEED HEALTH. You're playing Tracer, just blink on over to a pack to heal yourself, I'm not running across the entire map defenseless just to heal you for 2 seconds.
And I wonder why he even needed healing if he had all of that time to yell at me to heal him.


----------



## seliph

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Whenever I play Mercy people almost always thank me. But there was a Tracer yesterday that was asking for healing near the enemy base while the rest of the team was near our base with the payload. And he wasn't just spamming the Need Healing emote, he was in the chat going HEAL ME or I NEED HEALTH. You're playing Tracer, just blink on over to a pack to heal yourself, I'm not running across the entire map defenseless just to heal you for 2 seconds.
> And I wonder why he even needed healing if he had all of that time to yell at me to heal him.



Ugh those people.
Genjis and Tracers should like never ask for healing unless they're actually near the healer. It's more convenient to just die and respawn than risk your healer going halfway across the map just for you.


----------



## Tao

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Whenever I play Mercy people almost always thank me. But there was a Tracer yesterday that was asking for healing near the enemy base while the rest of the team was near our base with the payload. And he wasn't just spamming the Need Healing emote, he was in the chat going HEAL ME or I NEED HEALTH. You're playing Tracer, just blink on over to a pack to heal yourself, I'm not running across the entire map defenseless just to heal you for 2 seconds.
> And I wonder why he even needed healing if he had all of that time to yell at me to heal him.



There should be an 'emote' for healers where it 'pings' all the health packs on the map and makes them visible through walls to for your team for a few seconds.

It would both generally be a useful thing for your team/healers to have, as well as serve as a "get your own f***ing heal" response to buttholes across the map pestering you to make a special journey to heal them.


----------



## Spongebob

I love this game like so much



and I'm not really into shooters but this game is so good


----------



## radical6

Minties said:


> I legit still only play lucio.
> 
> Number one bae.



wat do u do when lucio is taken


----------



## Ashtot

i got to play bastion and go on the payload with hammer guy shielding me while being healed by mercy on got like 12 killstreak because bastion is op


----------



## DarkDesertFox

So I caved and bought 29 loot boxes and I actually got some really good stuff from them. I got like 6 or more legendary items and I ended up with 2000 coins in the end. I'm probably going to buy the Junebug outfit for D.Va and the Nevermore outfit for Reaper with the coins.


----------



## RainbowCherry

Junkrat is so much fun. Pelting the grenades over stuff and having it bounce around to hit things you couldn't normally is fun, and they do so much damage. Unlocking his chibi/cute spraypaint is really difficult, though, I can't seem to find an opportunity.


----------



## radical6

w2e345t6yuj65t4rewdsxz


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

I havent been playing much because I have a mental thing with multiplayers but I've have had a lot of fun so far, Pharah/76/Tracer are my favorite offense units and I want to get good with Hanzo/Genji/Widowmaker. Mercy is a pretty fun support to play and I want to learn Lucio.


----------



## Thunder

BongoTheElf said:


> wat do u do when lucio is taken



https://gfycat.com/DefensiveVillainousHammerkop


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Thunder said:


> https://gfycat.com/DefensiveVillainousHammerkop



THATS HOW YOU GET TINNITHATSHOWYOUGETTHATSHOWTHATSHOWYOUGETTHATSHOWYOUGETTINNITUS


----------



## seliph

Overwatch tweaks incoming!

TL;DR:

- Incoming McCree nerf will hit "Fan the Hammer" and not effect flash grenade
- Incoming D.Va buff will not be a straight damage buff. Goal is to make her a better tank, not better at killing.
- Reaper teleportation effect will be blue for friendly Reapers, so you know if the Reaper teleporting in next to you is friendly or needs to be shot down.
- Eventually going to be able to save and share Highlights.
- "Play of the Game" feature going to be undergoing tweaks and improvements because computers can't calculate coolness and need help learning what's worth featuring.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Glad D.Va is getting buffed. I like using her now, but it's great they're going to make her even more fun to use.


----------



## seliph

*Bonnie Tyler voice*
Turn aroouuuuuuund....

https://gfycat.com/ThoughtfulMelodicArthropods
https://gfycat.com/BitterEmbarrassedAmericancurl


----------



## Tao

nvll said:


> Overwatch tweaks incoming!
> 
> - Incoming D.Va buff will not be a straight damage buff. Goal is to make her a better tank, not better at killing.
> - "Play of the Game" feature going to be undergoing tweaks and improvements because computers can't calculate coolness and need help learning what's worth featuring.



I didn't really think D.Va needed buffing, but I guess that just means I'm gonna wreck even harder with her :3

I hope that the tweaks to PotG mean there'll be no more Torbjorn PotG's where he walks around a little and drops an armor pack...


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I'm really curious as to which characters in this game fit into the villain category. I know Reaper does for sure, but I would also think characters such as Hanzo, Widowmaker, Junkrat, and Roadhog would fit into the villain category.


----------



## seliph

DarkDesertFox said:


> Hanzo



No thanks please let him redeem himself and be beside his brother


----------



## Acruoxil

They really need to make Play of the Game better. Hopefully we'll see lesser Bastions from now on.


----------



## seliph

Ares said:


> They really need to make Play of the Game better. Hopefully we'll see lesser Bastions from now on.



I'd rather see Bastions than Torbjorn turrets honestly.
But yeah they're gonna teach those computers what being cool is


----------



## RainbowCherry

Can you get achievements like Special Delivery over multiple rounds? It seems that I've sicked 4 people, but didn't get the achievement.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

RainbowCherry said:


> Can you get achievements like Special Delivery over multiple rounds? It seems that I've sicked 4 people, but didn't get the achievement.



Yeah, so long as it's in one game. It has to be quick play or a competitive mode though.


----------



## Tao

DarkDesertFox said:


> I'm really curious as to which characters in this game fit into the villain category. I know Reaper does for sure, but I would also think characters such as Hanzo, Widowmaker, Junkrat, and Roadhog would fit into the villain category.



From the website: 

Reaper is systematically hunting Overwatch members...But it was obvious he's a villain anyway.

Widowmaker's affiliation is 'Talon' which is a terrorist group Overwatch fights, so she's a definate villain.

Junkrat and Roadhog are essentially villains. Roadhog was part of the reason Australia became 'Mad Max' and Junkrat just became crazy due to the radiation.

Genji and Hanzo just seem like rivals. Genji was in Overwatch and Hanzo left his criminal clan to 'restore his honor' after he 'killed' Genji.

Mcree was a villain turned hero.

Everybody else is pretty much a hero character.



So the only real villain characters are Reaper, Widowmaker, Junkrat and Roadhog.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Tao said:


> From the website:
> 
> Reaper is systematically hunting Overwatch members...But it was obvious he's a villain anyway.
> 
> Widowmaker's affiliation is 'Talon' which is a terrorist group Overwatch fights, so she's a definate villain.
> 
> Junkrat and Roadhog are essentially villains. Roadhog was part of the reason Australia became 'Mad Max' and Junkrat just became crazy due to the radiation.
> 
> Genji and Hanzo just seem like rivals. Genji was in Overwatch and Hanzo left his criminal clan to 'restore his honor' after he 'killed' Genji.
> 
> Mcree was a villain turned hero.
> 
> Everybody else is pretty much a hero character.
> 
> 
> 
> So the only real villain characters are Reaper, Widowmaker, Junkrat and Roadhog.



Even then Roadhog and Junkrat are trying to turn a new leaf.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Argh I really want to play this but I have to wait until pay day  My boyfriend has been playing since launch (he played the beta too) and watching him play makes me want it so bad! Except I am really bad with fps so I worry no one will want to play with me. I'll probably end up playing support or anything away from direct line of fire


----------



## LethalLulu

I see roadhog as chaotic neutral personally.
Also I fiiiinally got potg with junkrat.  I have to remember that the explosion of the tire is a LOT bigger than I feel it is.  Also got a hilariously humiliating one with roadhog...

https://gfycat.com/RingedNiftyKittiwake
https://gfycat.com/BlindGraciousHalicore

I hate how that roadhog game will get me potg, but not when I hook 3 people in a row and headshot them all.  Feelsbadman.
Hopefully with the update we'll see more of that and less of bastion sitting behind a reinhart shield shooting blindly and getting 4 kills.


----------



## Tao

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Even then Roadhog and Junkrat are trying to turn a new leaf.



I was just going from the bio's, they didn't mention that.

I kind of assumed that them being villains sounded more like the result of living in a 'Mad Max' style Australia than being genuinely villainous though, so I only really mentioned them as being villains since Junkrat's bio specifically says he's/they've "embarked upon an international crime spree" at the end. Up until that sentence, Junkrat's bio sounded kinda neutral/a product of his environment.


----------



## LethalLulu

Colour Bandit said:


> Argh I really want to play this but I have to wait until pay day  My boyfriend has been playing since launch (he played the beta too) and watching him play makes me want it so bad! Except I am really bad with fps so I worry no one will want to play with me. I'll probably end up playing support or anything away from direct line of fire



Just practice whoever you want.  I suck with Tracer because I have maybe 10 minutes play time on her.  The first game I played as widowmaker, I couldn't hit anything scoped.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Tao said:


> I was just going from the bio's, they didn't mention that.
> 
> I kind of assumed that them being villains sounded more like the result of living in a 'Mad Max' style Australia than being genuinely villainous though, so I only really mentioned them as being villains since Junkrat's bio specifically says he's/they've "embarked upon an international crime spree" at the end. Up until that sentence, Junkrat's bio sounded kinda neutral/a product of his environment.



Yeah, after their international crime spree they were hired to do a professional rescue mission, and from that point they've been looking for legitimate work.

They still kept their treasure though


----------



## Spongebob

Today I learned that I can rek with Mei


----------



## seliph

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Even then Roadhog and Junkrat are trying to turn a new leaf.



Also Widowmaker was brainwashed so does she really count?


----------



## Tao

nvll said:


> Also Widowmaker was brainwashed so does she really count?



I would say so. I mean, it's not her fault, but I would still say she's a villain.


----------



## RainbowCherry

DarkDesertFox said:


> Yeah, so long as it's in one game. It has to be quick play or a competitive mode though.



Thank you! I've been trying to get this. Apparently it doesn't count as a sticky if it hits Reinhardt's shield or something (at least there's no prompt), so that's probably why I fluffed it up. Thank you, again.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

RainbowCherry said:


> Thank you! I've been trying to get this. Apparently it doesn't count as a sticky if it hits Reinhardt's shield or something (at least there's no prompt), so that's probably why I fluffed it up. Thank you, again.



Yup! It's really hard to get considering you have to get your special four times in a game and pretty much not miss a single toss. It took me several games before I finally got it.


----------



## radical6

w2erghjyu6erwdsxz


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Spongebob said:


> Today I learned that I can rek with Mei



Ice Pyro is pretty fun to play as. 

I finally got around to installing and playing yesterday, enjoyed playing as Dva, Mei and Tracer mostly. Haven't fully tried out all the character yet.


----------



## LethalLulu

I don't think I've ever seen a bad mei.  I've only seen trolls or great meis.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

There was a Genji giving my team trouble, then I switched to Winston and watching him try to deflect my laser was so fun lmao.


----------



## radical6

swe34rtghtr54r3ewsaz


----------



## DarkDesertFox

BongoTheElf said:


> Symmetra is technically a villain, she works for Vishkar, which isthe company Lucio is against. Lucio is a freedom fighter and is watching Symmetra's company turn people into slaves basically, and the company enforces martial law and ****. Symmetra thinks shes doing good, and this is referenced in their ingame lines where Lucio and Symmetra disagree about whether or not freedom is a good thing - Symmetra's whole character is about order, which is the opposite of Lucio.



I like how characters have arch nemesis and rivals in this and they interact with each other. It makes it really cool.

On a side note, I'm having really good luck with these loot boxes again. I leveled up and got the legendary Winston skin called Frogston which is the one outfit I wanted for him.


----------



## seliph

Finally got Their Own Worst Enemy, shoutout to PuffleKirby and that Pharah

https://gfycat.com/RemoteHorribleHarvestmen


----------



## LethalLulu

LethalLulu said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a bad mei.  I've only seen trolls or great meis.



I found a bad mei.
Almost as if to taunt me.

She froze me and didn't headshot me so I killed her for it.


----------



## radical6

we3r4tgr34sdxz


----------



## seliph

BongoTheElf said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvfFx9lCVAY
> 
> 
> SYMMETRA IS GOOD ON ATTACK
> SHE IS NOT ONLY GOOD FOR DEFENSE
> SYMMETRA2OP



Holy **** justice


----------



## Thunder

BongoTheElf said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvfFx9lCVAY
> 
> 
> SYMMETRA IS GOOD ON ATTACK
> SHE IS NOT ONLY GOOD FOR DEFENSE
> SYMMETRA2OP



oh man i watched my team get mowed down by a symmetra on lijiang,  they pretty much just ignored the turrets while it murdered them. to death.

still don't think you want symmetra attacking on assault tho


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

BongoTheElf said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvfFx9lCVAY
> 
> 
> SYMMETRA IS GOOD ON ATTACK
> SHE IS NOT ONLY GOOD FOR DEFENSE
> SYMMETRA2OP



this is why you dont ignore symmetra

she's like a bee who very quickly gets more and more buff until suddenly you're getting your ass beat


----------



## mob

i'm in hell


----------



## seliph

Guys I found the best Overwatch Twitter in the world


----------



## Cress

nvll said:


> Guys I found the best Overwatch Twitter in the world



This reminds me, I found a Reaper named TuttiFruity (maybe it was Frutti, i dont remeber exactly what it looked like). Should've screenshotted it.


----------



## Chris

PS4 users please learn how to build a team. It even advises you on what would be beneficial! When there are 3-4 red/yellow bars going up the side of the screen please take the hint! 

Loved Mercy to begin with, but L?cio has become my favourite I think. Also tend to gravitate towards Bastion, D.Va, and Zarya.


----------



## seliph

Tina said:


> PS4 users please learn how to build a team. It even advises you on what would be beneficial! When there are 3-4 red/yellow bars going up the side of the screen please take the hint!



PC users don't understand this either, please we don't need 3 snipers on attack


----------



## LethalLulu

BongoTheElf said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvfFx9lCVAY
> 
> 
> SYMMETRA IS GOOD ON ATTACK
> SHE IS NOT ONLY GOOD FOR DEFENSE
> SYMMETRA2OP



Symmetra isn't op, you're just a god with her lmao.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

nvll said:


> PC users don't understand this either, please we don't need 3 snipers on attack



It's always either me or you who has to switch because somebody copies our hero/role lol


----------



## Tao

Tina said:


> PS4 users please learn how to build a team. It even advises you on what would be beneficial! When there are 3-4 red/yellow bars going up the side of the screen please take the hint!



This is why I usually wait till last to pick my role, so I can attempt to fill in the jobs nobody else has picked.

But then there's times where I'm just like "screw it" and pick whoever I want despite the team missing important roles, because if I didn't do that then I would barely get a chance to play as anybody but tanks and healers.



That Zephyr Guy said:


> It's always either me or you who has to switch because somebody copies our hero/role lol



They should put in a one hero per team limit outside of custom games.

It would stop it becoming a tower defense game when one team inevitably picks multiple Trojborns.


----------



## seliph

That Zephyr Guy said:


> It's always either me or you who has to switch because somebody copies our hero/role lol



Wish I got a dollar for every time one of us had to change, I'd be able to buy another copy of Overwatch


----------



## RainbowCherry

I was playing as Junkrat, trying to get Roadkill, and as I casted Rip-Tire, the _enemy_ Mei saved my life by putting a wall into my face so the enemy team couldn't see me as I destroyed them all on the point and we won.

MEI IS BAE 10/10

Screw you though, Blizzard, I didn't get the achievement

JUST AFTER THIS I GOT ROADKILL YESSSSSSSSSS


----------



## radical6

qwertgrew3


----------



## radical6

swdefewdc


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Kinda wish Blizzard made reporting a little more obvious, especially given little right clicking seems to be used by many heroes.


----------



## LethalLulu

Tom said:


> Kinda wish Blizzard made reporting a little more obvious, especially given little right clicking seems to be used by many heroes.



Same.  I actually don't know how to report yet lol.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

People I've played with actually haven't been stupid with team comps (I play on PS4 since I have a **** PC), just a few times we wouldn't have a support hero but then I picked up Mercy and I think support is honestly my role in this game, with Mercy I actually feel like I'm helping my team win because I can save someone's life who has a sliver of health left in a 1v1 situation and then they get a kill off of it. With Lucio I need to figure out what I should be doing most of the time. Symmetra I havent played yet but her turrents sound fun. Not interested in Zenyatta.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

LethalLulu said:


> Same.  I actually don't know how to report yet lol.



Right click their name.


----------



## LethalLulu

Tom said:


> Right click their name.



Yah, I just don't know when.  When you're choosing a hero?
There's no post-game lobby so.


----------



## Justin

LethalLulu said:


> Yah, I just don't know when.  When you're choosing a hero?
> There's no post-game lobby so.



On the social menu. Press O.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi




----------



## seliph

Dreamy Luigi said:


>



Good thing this is only 1 in 10 Bastions


----------



## LethalLulu

Justin said:


> On the social menu. Press O.



Alright, thanks.


----------



## radical6

edr5tgfbv


----------



## Thunder

BongoTheElf said:


> MFW A LEVEL 37 SPAMS "SOMEONE BE HEALER" WHEN IM ****ING LUCIO
> HOW NDO YOU GET SO FAR AND NOT KNOW EVERYONES ROLES..



Hanzo: We need a healer!

eat a shoe guy i'm the only tank on the team


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Justin said:


> On the social menu. Press O.



Also in game via chat.


----------



## Tao

Dreamy Luigi said:


>



I've found it usually doesn't matter if as Bastion I stop firing at a deflecting Genji, because chances are the rest of my team will carry on firing at him so I'll friggin' die anyway.


----------



## Curry

I swear, if I have to drive the payload alone as Mercy one more time I'm gonna scream.


----------



## LethalLulu

ClamEatsCurry said:


> I swear, if I have to drive the payload alone as Mercy one more time I'm gonna scream.



I do it literally all the time as lucio haha.  If I don't have a gold in objective time, I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## seliph

I SHOULDN'T HAVE TO BE NEAR THE PAYLOAD OR THE POINT VERY MUCH AS GENJI BUT SOME PEOPLE JUST WON'T GET ON IT!!!


----------



## radical6

rf


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

BongoTheElf said:


> ayy



This makes me wonder how high I'd be for tracer/D.Va if I played them more consistently. I switch heroes too often.


----------



## LethalLulu

BongoTheElf said:


> ayy



Dude, nice.  Where'd you find that btw?


----------



## radical6

ed


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Top 100ish squad


----------



## Cress

Not even in the top 10,000 with Mercy woo go me


----------



## Trent the Paladin

#TeamCompletelyUnrankedinEverything

D.Va is my main, not surprising tho. Mei 2nd.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

ahhh debating if i want to get it.  Looks super fun but i dot have an xbox 1/ps4.  Heard its on the pc, but is it any good?


----------



## Acruoxil

Zodiac Crossing said:


> ahhh debating if i want to get it.  Looks super fun but i dot have an xbox 1/ps4.  Heard its on the pc, but is it any good?



Yes it's just as good on any other platform, and since FPS games are easier to play on PC you'll have a better time if you're not so good at FPS games.


----------



## Tao

I have to question the legitimacy of the ranking when I'm, even just barely, within 2,000 with Widowmaker. I'm so awful with her...

0.19:1 K/D with Mercy though. Fear me...every 4-5 lives.




Tom said:


> #TeamCompletelyUnrankedinEverything



Is it not just due to time played? Anybody I've got less than 3 hours on (which is anybody not in that image) is unranked.


----------



## mob




----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Ares said:


> Yes it's just as good on any other platform, and since FPS games are easier to play on PC you'll have a better time if you're not so good at FPS games.



ok then i think i might get it.  But my other question is, on the pc, will i be able to play with others who have it for xbox or ps4?


----------



## seliph

Zodiac Crossing said:


> ok then i think i might get it.  But my other question is, on the pc, will i be able to play with others who have it for xbox or ps4?



Unfortunately no. I wish you could.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I read cross play couldn't work for this because PC players would have an advantage with aiming using the mouse. Would be nice to get more games with crossplay. I think Rocket League is the only one I know of.


----------



## seliph

DarkDesertFox said:


> I read cross play couldn't work for this because PC players would have an advantage with aiming using the mouse.



Well maybe PS4/Xbox users should
git
gud


----------



## Cress

I mean I have the PC version yet I still use an Xbox controller oop


----------



## DarkDesertFox

nvll said:


> Well maybe PS4/Xbox users should
> git
> gud



They always have some silly reason they can never do crossplay. I forget which game, but another one couldn't be crossplay because of a mere pixel difference when aiming down a sniper scope.

On a side note, I'm glad McCree is getting nerfed soon. Getting shot out of my mecha after his flash bang is annoying playing as D.Va.


----------



## radical6

erfgr3424edfc


----------



## Trent the Paladin

DarkDesertFox said:


> I read cross play couldn't work for this because PC players would have an advantage with aiming using the mouse. Would be nice to get more games with crossplay. I think Rocket League is the only one I know of.



AFAIK both consoles allow for PC/Mouse controls


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

So, got a POTG as Mercy today, all it was was me healing a Widowmaker from the brink of death and then reviving 2 people who died in front of the payload, honestly surprised but I'll take it. 

Also, tried out DVa and she's funnnnn


----------



## Cress

I think I had the best match so far.
First of all I think that there was a group of friends on my team because everyone there had silly names (StupidB**** (since when did TBT have censoring) and WildWaifu stood out to me the most). Skip to 5 minutes later after the game ended and I somehow got POTG. All I did was rez 2 people. .-. And after that when the cards came up, my card got 6 likes the instant it went up. XD It was a short game so I only healed 2,000 HP but still... people respect Mercy that much? Even people on the other team?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I'm very conflicted how I feel about Mei. She's fun to use, but an absolute pain in the ass to play against. In capturing points she seems the hardest to kill because you're within an enclosed area and it's easier to get frozen and headshot by her gun. If you're a character with a shorter ranged weapon it's hard to get close without getting caught in her gun. I think they should make her walk slower when she's freezing people with her gun because there just feel like there's no escape once it touches you.


----------



## pandapples

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I think I had the best match so far.
> First of all I think that there was a group of friends on my team because everyone there had silly names (StupidB**** (since when did TBT have censoring) and WildWaifu stood out to me the most). Skip to 5 minutes later after the game ended and I somehow got POTG. All I did was rez 2 people. .-. And after that when the cards came up, my card got 6 likes the instant it went up. XD It was a short game so I only healed 2,000 HP but still... people respect Mercy that much? Even people on the other team?



Aw, I always vote for the healer  Mercy is the best.


----------



## himeki

lol found out that i cant run overwatch unless i upgrade my computer to 64 bit lmao


----------



## radical6

ewrtred


----------



## DarkDesertFox

BongoTheElf said:


> no, her time to kill people is extremely slow. if anything she needs a buff, she is too underpowered to even be used in competitive



Competitive play isn't even out yet though is it? I haven't seen a mode for it.


----------



## mob

how is mei under powered she can literally single-carry games ROFL


----------



## LethalLulu

mob said:


> how is mei under powered she can literally single-carry games ROFL



Agreed.  Mei is fine, and 95% of mei's I've seen play her really well, so I don't think she'd be too hard to use.  I've only seen one bad mei and that's because she froze me, didn't headshot me, so I killed her for it.

(Also completely excluding trolls)


----------



## Horus

DarkDesertFox said:


> I'm very conflicted how I feel about Mei. She's fun to use, but an absolute pain in the ass to play against. In capturing points she seems the hardest to kill because you're within an enclosed area and it's easier to get frozen and headshot by her gun. If you're a character with a shorter ranged weapon it's hard to get close without getting caught in her gun. I think they should make her walk slower when she's freezing people with her gun because there just feel like there's no escape once it touches you.


No she's balanced. Literally, just stand out of her range and you're fine. If you're in a confined space with Mei, why are you their without your team?



BongoTheElf said:


> no, her time to kill people is extremely slow. if anything she needs a buff, she is too underpowered to even be used in competitive


She doesn't, the reason she isn't played is because her right click is too difficult to learn over McCree who can do the same thing but usually better.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Is it any good for the PC / does anyone play it on PC?  Idk if a lot of people use it on there


----------



## Thunder

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I think I had the best match so far.
> First of all I think that there was a group of friends on my team because everyone there had silly names (StupidB**** (since when did TBT have censoring) and WildWaifu stood out to me the most). Skip to 5 minutes later after the game ended and I somehow got POTG. All I did was rez 2 people. .-. And after that when the cards came up, my card got 6 likes the instant it went up. XD It was a short game so I only healed 2,000 HP but still... people respect Mercy that much? Even people on the other team?



Healers usually get the nod at the end when I play, unless I'm the one healing then it goes to the McCree with 6 fan the hammer kills.

On that note, I kinda hope they update cards a little bit. At least so 4 gold medals takes precedence over a 50% hook rate.


----------



## LethalLulu

Thunder said:


> Healers usually get the nod at the end when I play, unless I'm the one healing then it goes to the McCree with 6 fan the hammer kills.
> 
> On that note, I kinda hope they update cards a little bit. At least so 4 gold medals takes precedence over a 50% hook rate.



As a semi-roadhog main, I'll second this.  I don't look at hook rate, though, since I do a LOT of risky hooks, I look at enemies hooked.
If I were to actually go for hook accuracy, my average would be a lot higher, because I'd be using the skill 1/3 as much.


----------



## radical6

ergtrte342wesd


----------



## Horus

BongoTheElf said:


> I posted about that one time, because you're right, McCree does her job better than she can. A McCree nerf may see this changing, but honestly I find her underwhelming. She's like with Hanzo at the bottom of the tier and no one plays them, which is disappointing. I think they need a buff in some way, because at the moment McCree is a better Mei and Widow is a better Hanzo. No one wants to use them in competitive.



Mei has her ice walls that can change the outcome of a game, a self heal that makes her invincible, and unlike McCree, she doesn't have a cool down on her stun/freeze. She's fine. More than fine honestly. McCree is used because he can take down tanks which is invaluable in competitive. Once he loses that, and he will with the nerf coming, they'll be on equal terms.

Hanzo though. I'm not sure, he doesn't really have an option if enemies get close besides a hopeful scatter shot. He does have a quick Ult, able to jump while charging, and can climb walls over Widow but I do think he could use something more. If his damage was just upped on his full charge and a lot more on his uncharged bow, he could be pretty viable. Something like 150 damage on body shots at full charge and 50-75 on no charge?


----------



## LethalLulu

Horus said:


> Mei has her ice walls that can change the outcome of a game, a self heal that makes her invincible, and unlike McCree, she doesn't have a cool down on her stun/freeze. She's fine. More than fine honestly. McCree is used because he can take down tanks which is invaluable in competitive. Once he loses that, and he will with the nerf coming, they'll be on equal terms.
> 
> Hanzo though. I'm not sure, he doesn't really have an option if enemies get close besides a hopeful scatter shot. He does have a quick Ult, able to jump while charging, and can climb walls over Widow but I do think he could use something more. If his damage was just upped on his full charge and a lot more on his uncharged bow, he could be pretty viable. Something like 150 damage on body shots at full charge and 50-75 on no charge?



I have had the discussion about hanzo vs widow fairly often with my friends.  I like widow so much more, because I absolutely cannot get the hang of that arrow arc, but that's a preference thing.  When I get a headshot with hanzo, it's 90% luck, so it doesn't feel good, but when I get a headshot with widow, it feels amazing because I know I did that myself.  I'm still not great with her, though.  I need more practice.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Me along with two other Winstons aggressively escorted the payload to victory and earned this beautiful victory portrait.


----------



## RainbowCherry

This guy on our team was complaining we didn't have a healer... but we're in the weeklies where you can't pick your character?

The weeklies have been really good honestly - It makes me play characters I haven't yet.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

[video]http://gameclipscontent-d2015.xboxlive.com/00090000027f52df-c194ce48-b071-4492-95ad-19b8e48fb734/GameClip-Original.MP4?sv=2014-02-14&sr=c&sig=uqu6vUJX3aDZQgtpJSGy8UuX%2FrrVshDwcR8AZLDQk3o%  3D&st=2016-06-09T03%3A58%3A54Z&se=2016-06-09T05%3A03%3A54Z&sp=r&__gda__=1465448634_4fb0ed244588f1c67c7220a91ca8003  c[/video]

Probably the biggest multikill I've gotten. I got a quintuple kill with Hanzo's ultimate.


----------



## radical6

ergt34erdfcv


----------



## Trent the Paladin

BongoTheElf said:


> **** you if you main bastion



Bastion is a lot of fun though.


----------



## seliph

Tom said:


> Bastion is a lot of fun though.



I love holding right click and not doing anything


----------



## Trent the Paladin

nvll said:


> I love holding right click and not doing anything



I mean if you're one of those that doesn't move then sure


----------



## seliph

Tom said:


> I mean if you're one of those that doesn't move then sure



Ok fine, and moving to a different spot every 5 mins or so


----------



## Thunder

hey he has to look around, too.


----------



## seliph

Yall are killing me here



Much unlike Bastion


----------



## radical6

ertghtr543erdfcv


----------



## Trent the Paladin

BongoTheElf said:


> he is the most boring hero EVER



Can't all be god tier Symmetras, sometimes we just gotta watch the point.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I had no idea you gained a 20% exp bonus for being in a group. My friend got the game and I played with him a lot last night. While I think it's nice and all, people with active friends playing will be able to level up faster.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Why are there maps with 1 single choke point in this game, it's horrible map design.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

so i got overwatch for the pc!  It seems really fun, but its slow moving and the heroes are really blurry.  I tried to change the quality but it made the lag worse.  Any tips?


----------



## seliph

Zodiac Crossing said:


> so i got overwatch for the pc!  It seems really fun, but its slow moving and the heroes are really blurry.  I tried to change the quality but it made the lag worse.  Any tips?



Play it in windowed mode and play with medium quality, high makes it lag.

It'll be a little fuzzy but still very playable


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Possible sneak peak of an upcoming sniper hero who according to this could be Pharah's mother.

http://www.ign.com/wikis/overwatch/New_and_Upcoming_Characters

Although, I am a little skeptical about it. Each character has their own unique kind of weapon so it would be a little weird for there to be two characters that carry a similar sniping weapon.


----------



## Acruoxil

Please no I don't want another sniper  widowmaker is good enough


----------



## Tao

Ares said:


> Please no I don't want another sniper  widowmaker is good enough



That's assuming she would work the same as Widowmaker, which she probably wouldn't.

The 'article' notes that she was seen on pre-release footage on the 'select character' screen as a support character. I don't know how that would work with a sniper, but I imagine it would be different enough from Widowmaker to justify an entirely new character.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

A "semi-auto" sniper would be cool. Could play a little more offensively while supporting the team push.


----------



## seliph

I love snipers but I dread the people who are going to think having one of each sniper on the team is good


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

anyone have a solution to low fps?  I have everything on low and changed my render to 100% and my fps is 5-8  when my render is at 50% the fps is at maybe 20?  I don't know why, as when a i play league, its never that low, usually very high.  Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Acruoxil

Zodiac Crossing said:


> anyone have a solution to low fps?  I have everything on low and changed my render to 100% and my fps is 5-8  when my render is at 50% the fps is at maybe 20?  I don't know why, as when a i play league, its never that low, usually very high.  Any help would be appreciated



Try turning off all other programs running in the background!

You'll probably need a better system though  If you have a PC, I suggest getting a new GPU to run it.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Ares said:


> Try turning off all other programs running in the background!
> 
> You'll probably need a better system though  If you have a PC, I suggest getting a new GPU to run it.



yea ive tried closing things.  i use a hp pc but its like 6 years old.  my gpu is nividia geforce i think.  its all up to date, as i checked before.   i might save up and just buy a gaming laptop


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

When you get POTG nearly 5 games in a row B)


----------



## radical6

rfgthr54rtfgvc


----------



## Trent the Paladin

tfw the team wipe and defense destruction you did wasn't potg, but the part where you killed one guy and their turrets did


----------



## RainbowCherry

Lucio is my spirit animal. Playing him like a Jet Set Radio character actually does him so well, I literally just zoom around the enemy team healing.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

New play of the game hog: Junkrat.


----------



## seliph

At last the McCree Nerf

http://kotaku.com/overwatch-update-nerfs-mccree-and-widowmaker-1781973202


----------



## DarkDesertFox

nvll said:


> At last the McCree Nerf
> 
> http://kotaku.com/overwatch-update-nerfs-mccree-and-widowmaker-1781973202



Aww, I hope they release the patch for consoles soon. It doesn't look like they added the D.Va buff yet.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Been playing McCree for a bit - the nerf feels fine. If you altfire a squishy you'll still obliterate them and if you hit all of your shots against a tank you'll 100-0 everyone but roadhog (who will be left alive with 50 health)


Thank god for the widow nerf tho

No more spamming body shots


----------



## seliph

Mostly played Mercy today, all the appreciation is nice. Except for that one **** who raged his ass off when I didn't resurrect him



DarkDesertFox said:


> Aww, I hope they release the patch for consoles soon. It doesn't look like they added the D.Va buff yet.



I really wanna see what they come up with for her since they wanna make her a better tank all around


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Thank god they finally nerfed McCree. Shouldn't have been able to completely destroy a tank. Kinda interested to see how they'd buff D.va exactly, better range on her weapon?


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

https://twitter.com/TheDreamyLuigi/status/743131862130921472

Life is complete, both Roadhogs were annoying me earlier in the game too so this felt so good.


----------



## Tao

Came across the most dense Zarya and Mercy players.

On a defense map and they were about to drop the payload and win (they were literally within 1.00m of winning at this point)...Then I came up from behind their team as Tracer and started firing. Their Zarya started focusing solely on me and their Mercy came along for the ride too as I casually walked them both all the way back to the maps original spawn point, staying just out of reach of Zarya's laser and shooting 'around' her to keep her baited.

To her credit, the Mercy actually did catch on to what I was doing and left around 3/4 of the way through our magical journey to their original spawn point, but it was way too late for them by then :3




Dreamy Luigi said:


> https://twitter.com/TheDreamyLuigi/status/743131862130921472
> 
> Life is complete, both Roadhogs were annoying me earlier in the game too so this felt so good.



Roadhog is bae <3


----------



## Acruoxil

Finally got the game. PS4 players, feel free to add me @ Dilutesheer.

I've got the preorder Widowmaker skin too by the way, you can buy it off of me if you want lol.


----------



## radical6

er4thgr34erdfc


----------



## Tao

kallie said:


>



It looks like there's a D.Va missing between the blue and green one.


...I know there isn't...I counted....


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Tom said:


> Thank god they finally nerfed McCree. Shouldn't have been able to completely destroy a tank. Kinda interested to see how they'd buff D.va exactly, better range on her weapon?



He can still wreck tanks with ease - he's just not guaranteed to anymore.

As for D.Va, they're probably going to lower the cooldown of her deflection field, or lower her pilot-mode ult cost. They mentioned they wanted to make her a better tank as opposed to giving her more damage.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Wow, I never realized what the text at the bottom during the highlight reel was until now. I noticed it, but I thought it wasn't important. Mccree saved someone from a Reinhardt and it said "Lifesaver" at the bottom. I didn't know it told you why they got the highlight reel.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Rage time. My current most hated character is Mccree. Console patch isn't out so he's been an absolute pain in the ass still. Regardless whether he's nerfed or not I will always hate getting hit by that flashbang combo. Froze Roadhog with Mei's ultimate and it took 5 or 6 icicle head shots before he finally died. Also using Reaper's ultimate on Roadhog isn't enough to kill him. His hook often gets me through walls which is frustrating as hell.


----------



## Cress

tfw you're level 30 and playing with people who are 180 ;_;


----------



## Fleshy

Is Overwatch for PC any good? I want to buy it, but i'm not sure


----------



## Contessa

FleshyBro said:


> Is Overwatch for PC any good? I want to buy it, but i'm not sure



I have it and its really good. The only thing is that it lags a lot. I'd say to go for it and buy it.


----------



## tobi!

If anyone wants to play, we can.

I main junkrat and lucio but I can play mercy






- - - Post Merge - - -

also fav overwatch vid:


----------



## FleuraBelle

Norski said:


> If anyone wants to play, we can.
> 
> I main junkrat and lucio but I can play mercy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also fav overwatch vid:



That video was probably the best thing I ever watched. Jeez though, it's like Junkrat and Roadhog were made for each other. XD


----------



## seliph

Contessa said:


> I have it and its really good. The only thing is that it lags a lot. I'd say to go for it and buy it.



I have it on PC and it hardly lags for me.

Actually the only time it's lagged is when f.lux turned on mid-game


----------



## strawberrigod

Not sure if it's my internet or PC, but overwatch lags slightly for me. It's really fun though!! I think it's worth buying, especially if you have a group to play with  I can see how it could get boring though if you play solo. It's kind of repetitive with the maps.


----------



## Cress

Well this happened





The chat was the best part, the team chat was debating if there was too much justice or not enough justice, and the game chat had one of the Pharah's complaining about my Lucio.  We also won at the first point, they didn't have enough justice to give.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I'm loving the new weekly brawl, so many things to freeze now.


----------



## tobi!

this is so true


----------



## Tao

Norski said:


> View attachment 175958
> 
> this is so true



I prefer the silly ones to the generic waifu ones.







D.Va is bae <3


----------



## tobi!

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Well this happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chat was the best part, the team chat was debating if there was too much justice or not enough justice, and the game chat had one of the Pharah's complaining about my Lucio.  We also won at the first point, they didn't have enough justice to give.


----------



## Cress

This is what happens when a game stays in overtime forever


----------



## tobi!

PuffleKirby21 said:


> This is what happens when a game stays in overtime forever


nice my top heal was with mercy and was only 14000!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

My top heal was 18,043 and I don't even remember the game where it happened.


----------



## Thunder

PuffleKirby21 said:


> This is what happens when a game stays in overtime forever



gotta love those 15 minute OTs on Lijiang


----------



## vel

genji my main man

- - - Post Merge - - -

when you get the right combo and play with the right people it's yum


----------



## seliph

When you heal Reaper as Mercy and he goes "Mmmmm just how I like it"


----------



## Tao

I've been rocking Tracer recently. Really didn't like her at first, but I approve of how irritating she can be :3


----------



## radical6

werfgrt34efgtt43erdfcv


----------



## DarkDesertFox

kallie said:


> yfw you carry the team



I always vote for people who get the MVP. I'm kind of confused about it though. Do you have to spend the entire match on fire or can you go on/off fire multiple times the majority of the match?


----------



## radical6

DarkDesertFox said:


> I always vote for people who get the MVP. I'm kind of confused about it though. Do you have to spend the entire match on fire or can you go on/off fire multiple times the majority of the match?



it means you spent 91% of the match on fire


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Tao said:


> That feel when the other team isn't even trying to live.
> View attachment 176110
> 
> 
> I've been rocking Tracer recently though. Really didn't like her at first, but I approve of how irritating she can be :3



can i have people huddle for safety like that when i sticky someone


----------



## Tao

kallie said:


> it means you spent 91% of the match on fire



Why 91%? Why not 90% 91% is just being awkward...



That Zephyr Guy said:


> can i have people huddle for safety like that when i sticky someone



That Mei was the true hero of the piece, for she delivered the sticky bomb to her team mates.


----------



## RainbowCherry

This happened yesterday in a random public. Ended with us getting rekt because we ran in to a team of full Pharrahs. Somebody switched to Winston halfway through, and we started shooting him in the face until he switched. There's no high noon on the moon, monkey scum.


This happened the literal next match after.


----------



## seliph

After like a month of only getting blues and whites in loot boxes I got the Nomad Genji skin

At last


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Im struggling so much to not get bored in solo queue but I'm learning Zenyatta and he's fun af, I can erase basically any tank in a few seconds.


----------



## seliph

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Im struggling so much to not get bored in solo queue but I'm learning Zenyatta and he's fun af, I can erase basically any tank in a few seconds.



Solo queue either ends in being really fun or really awful for me with no inbetweens 

Teach me the ways of Zenyatta I still suck


----------



## DarkDesertFox

nvll said:


> Solo queue either ends in being really fun or really awful for me with no inbetweens
> 
> Teach me the ways of Zenyatta I still suck



Playing with random people is pretty much the only thing I can do since I don't have many regular friends who play with me. I either get a team that works together or is completely divided. I still have a lot of fun playing, but man it is a lot better with communication. Otherwise it's...


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

nvll said:


> Solo queue either ends in being really fun or really awful for me with no inbetweens
> 
> Teach me the ways of Zenyatta I still suck


>discord orb roadhog
>hope you're out of range of hook
>*cool energy ball noises* 
>roadhog deleted, now have fun with the tracer behind you about to kill you   

One of his wise respawn lines "Pain is an excellent teacher."


DarkDesertFox said:


> Playing with random people is pretty much the only thing I can do since I don't have many regular friends who play with me. I either get a team that works together or is completely divided. I still have a lot of fun playing, but man it is a lot better with communication. Otherwise it's...



I can only play on console so there's even less people I know to play with and honestly solo just isn't doing it for me anymore, it helps when I'm learning a hero and having fun with that but still, lack of coordination/communacation is so annoying and I don't really fancy voice chat with random people.


----------



## seliph

Dreamy Luigi said:


> >discord orb roadhog
> >hope you're out of range of hook
> >*cool energy ball noises*
> >roadhog deleted, now have fun with the tracer behind you about to kill you
> 
> One of his wise respawn lines "Pain is an excellent teacher."



I try so hard to do all that and I always die LOL oops
Idk if I'm ever gonna land a fully charged orb shot thing at anyone RIP

Sidenote I wish I was rich enough to buy all of you gaming PCs


----------



## LethalLulu

Talking about Roadhog and Zenyatta, every time I see one ult, I hook him out of his team because they always get super careless every time they ult.  Hey I'll take the free hook B)
On that not, I got a 70% hook accuracy with 22 enemies hooked the other day.  Best performance I've had as roadhog.  Aaaaand I didn't even get on the end screen.  But my 40% hook accuracy with 9 enemies hooked gets it a few games later.  Feelsbadman.


----------



## Cress

So what's a good rank to get after your 10 placement matches and how is it determined?


----------



## radical6

rth54trghy5434erfv


----------



## seliph

I did it I got Slice & Dice and got the POTG with it I'm still so happy like this made my whole year help me ;w;






Sry the video is poop idk anything about video editing and youtube and all that


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I hate the ranking system. I was doing good in nearly all of my games and people would leave the game I was in on my team. It said I wouldn't get penalized for leaving, but I clearly did. I had to do this 2-3 times because my team left.

Edit: Alright, this mode sucks as it is right now. If people leave your team it's pretty much over. You get penalized with a loss if you leave when it says you can "without penalty" or stay and be outmatched by the other team. Nobody fills in your empty team slots. Matches take a very long time. Completely dependent on how well your new random team does every time you find a match.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

I'm not a fan of competitive mode since the appeal of overwatch to me is playing with friends and you can't play with friends in ranked.


I don't need a ranking system to know I'm above average for my MMR though - I consistently do very well.


----------



## seliph

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I'm not a fan of competitive mode since the appeal of overwatch to me is playing with friends *and you can't play with friends in ranked.*
> 
> 
> I don't need a ranking system to know I'm above average for my MMR though - I consistently do very well.



Wait you can't?

That makes it even less appealing D:


----------



## Capella

i don't plan on playing comp idk i just play overwatch with friends and by myself for fun. i play mainly as tracer/dva/mercy, usually tracer cause she's the most fun but i'm starting to use dva too and i do well as mercy.


----------



## himeki

aaaa i finally got overwatch today bc i got a new laptop ! dva and tracer are probably my faves so far ^o^


----------



## Yeosin

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I'm not a fan of competitive mode since the appeal of overwatch to me is playing with friends and *you can't play with friends in ranked.
> 
> *
> I don't need a ranking system to know I'm above average for my MMR though - I consistently do very well.



Yes you can... I played with mine today.. lol..


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

ThatOneCcj said:


> Yes you can... I played with mine today.. lol..



Yeah I was wrong about that. Someone informed me you couldn't and I took that at face value.


Regardless, I tried it out and I despise the scoring system. It should go by time taken to capture a payload rather than # of points capped with payload. On some maps, such as Volskaya, the sudden death system can feel more like a death sentence considering how hard it is to defend the first point on that map

On the plus side I got matched with 50s-60s, and still popped off, so that's pretty good.

Until they change it to something closer to what they use in professional games, I likely won't be touching it.


----------



## Tao

Those Golden weapons are tacky as hell...Do Blizzard have a 12 year old CoD fan working for them?

(I usually find CoD related insults tacky themselves, but my lord, that is *definitely* the demographic for those ugly as sin things)




DarkDesertFox said:


> I hate the ranking system. I was doing good in nearly all of my games and people would leave the game I was in on my team. It said I wouldn't get penalized for leaving, but I clearly did. I had to do this 2-3 times because my team left.
> 
> Edit: Alright, this mode sucks as it is right now. If people leave your team it's pretty much over. You get penalized with a loss if you leave when it says you can "without penalty" or stay and be outmatched by the other team. Nobody fills in your empty team slots. Matches take a very long time. Completely dependent on how well your new random team does every time you find a match.



People who keep leaving will get banned until next season, so in theory the problem should sort itself out as 'those people' get banned...But yea, even assuming the 'in theory' works, it's gonna suck until they've all gotten themselves banned...

But nobody filling the slots is pretty much there to stop other players from entering a losing game and unfairly harming their rank, which would be just as unfair for them (or undeservedly gaining rank I suppose). That's pretty much the standard thing that happens in the ranked mode for most games. The only real way around it has always been to play with friends/a group.

Though if somebody leaves, there's at least like a 30-60 second window to account for unintentional disconnections giving them a chance to come back into the match, which is at least better than other games tend to do in ranked if somebody leaves.


[edit] It's also usually like that so people can't boost ranks by joining winning games at the end, as well as to stop pre-formed groups harassing 'a randomer' into leaving either so they an leave a losing game themselves without a penelty once the random has been made to leave or harassing them to leave so their friend can join and get a win.



That Zephyr Guy said:


> Regardless, I tried it out and I despise the scoring system. It should go by time taken to capture a payload rather than # of points capped with payload. On some maps, such as Volskaya, the sudden death system can feel more like a death sentence considering how hard it is to defend the first point on that map



So far I don't mind the scoring system for the matches themselves, but I've only been getting the same two maps that are the same damn match type...So I can't really judge it properly.

The sudden deaths are utter bullcrap though. I don't see why at the very least they can't just shove you on a 'king of the hill' map for those. Sure, it's probably a totally different match type to what you've just played, but at least there isn't an instant handicap against one team.

They say they're gonna change that after the first season...But that just makes me question why they've done it in the first place if they evidently know it's a crap system.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Tao said:


> People who keep leaving will get banned until next season, so in theory the problem should sort itself out as 'those people' get banned...But yea, even assuming the 'in theory' works, it's gonna suck until they've all gotten themselves banned...
> 
> But nobody filling the slots is pretty much there to stop other players from entering a losing game and unfairly harming their rank, which would be just as unfair for them (or undeservedly gaining rank I suppose). That's pretty much the standard thing that happens in the ranked mode for most games. The only real way around it has always been to play with friends/a group.
> 
> Though if somebody leaves, there's at least like a 30-60 second window to account for unintentional disconnections giving them a chance to come back into the match, which is at least better than other games tend to do in ranked if somebody leaves.



My problem with the banning is if someone has a bad internet day or whatever and gets disconnected frequently unintentionally, they'll be wrongfully banned. I've heard some people have been disconnected from competitive play during a match for no reason at all.

I understand the slots thing for sure. I liked someone else's idea about adding bots for replacing the empty slots. It's better than nothing. The thing is the matches are so long and things can happen that can disconnect people during them. I don't like how the game tricked me though saying I wouldn't get penalized for leaving after a teammate left. They should go into detail as to whether that applies to EXP only or your rank because your rank does drop still for leaving.

On a side note, I've encountered some glitches from this update. When I was in quick play earlier, after 2 eliminations the rest stopped being counted. It would show I did no damage and not add it to my elimination count. Killcams have also been very weird. Sometimes the screen will start out black for a few seconds and only show part of the replay and not the actual kill.


----------



## FleuraBelle

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Well this happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chat was the best part, the team chat was debating if there was too much justice or not enough justice, and the game chat had one of the Pharah's complaining about my Lucio.  We also won at the first point, they didn't have enough justice to give.



Earlier today we were a team full of McCrees. You know that feeling when you see two of one character on your team and then you are like, I must join. Well I joined the two McCrees and I made a joke. Now there's _McThree_. Literally everyone at that moment switched to McCree and some guy said, how about McSix? Basically the whole battle consisted of us making McPuns while getting McKills.



I'm McSorry


----------



## seliph

Skweekerz said:


> Earlier today we were a team full of McCrees. You know that feeling when you see two of one character on your team and then you are like, I must join. Well I joined the two McCrees and I made a joke. Now there's _McThree_. Literally everyone at that moment switched to McCree and some guy said, how about McSix? Basically the whole battle consisted of us making McPuns while getting McKills.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm McSorry



Let's McFreakin' lose it


----------



## radical6

wderfgra34erfv


----------



## Tao

DarkDesertFox said:


> My problem with the banning is if someone has a bad internet day or whatever and gets disconnected frequently unintentionally, they'll be wrongfully banned. I've heard some people have been disconnected from competitive play during a match for no reason at all.



I don't know how it works, but I'm guessing the amount of times needed to get banned will be 'enough' that somebody just having a bad internet day shouldn't get banned.

Though if you're having a bad internet day, just play it safe and stick with quick play I guess. I would, but that's more because I don't see the point in joining games if I'm probably gonna disconnect/lag like hell rather than trying to avoid a ban.




DarkDesertFox said:


> Sometimes the screen will start out black for a few seconds and only show part of the replay and not the actual kill.



I've had that a few times. I thought I was going to disconnect or something...


----------



## tobi!

I cannot fault Blizzard right now. It is only the first season and they are still learning. They are listening though!


----------



## tobi!




----------



## tobi!

another fav of mine:


----------



## Tao

Had a match on Lijiang Tower with one of those 'destined to fail' teams...So I picked Lucio and spent the entire match wall riding on the inside of the tower above the capture point so the other team couldn't win.

Sure, my team had to come inside the tower to get heals and I couldn't 'drop the beat' without coming down so I wasn't exactly an optimal healer, but after the other team finally realized where I was and why they couldn't finish capturing the point they struggled (and failed) to actually get me down...Was like a cat in an awkwardly high tree.


It was a cheap as hell win but it amused me. Surprisingly I didn't get any messages from the other team calling me a cheating ****.


----------



## tobi!

I just had an amazing match. It's one of those "DON'T GIVE UP!" moments.

We were on Ilios and we lost the first round...badly. No one could get to the point. I looked at our team which had two level 40 Pharah's, our highest lvl 64 a Genji, and a lvl 10 Lucio. Our other guy kept switching from Zarya to Roadhog to Winston. I was about to call it quits but I had never left a game before. The other team had a lvl 100 for some reason and a Hanzo who for some reason just hit EVERYTHING.

Our second round something changed in my team. We...won. It was beautiful. Our entire team was on the point and MURDERING THAT PIECE OF **** HANZO I HATE YOU SO MUCH. It was great.

Third round I thought that we'd lose just cause...I didn't think we'd coordinate like that again...BUT WE DID! We actually seriously won.

In short, don't give up just yet


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I tried liking the competitive mode, but I just can't. It has too many flaws. I can't even voice my problem with it on the official forum because you need a key code to go from a trial to a premium member which is for PC only. More people leave when they get that message saying you can leave the match without receiving a penalty because they think it won't count as a loss. If you decide to stay after the countdown ends THEN it will say "You can leave safely, but will receive a loss." Matches where I have a team that does really good and wins faster I barely go up. Matches where we put up a fight and we lose, I drop a rank. The rewards don't seem worth the effort either. I might play some matches every now and then, but I'm sticking to quick play.


----------



## Cress

I don't play competitive because of this:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Overwatch/comments/4qx4zl/support_main_players_gain_less_skill_rating_in/
I've only played support in competitive so far, did really well in my placement matches and won most of them, yet I got a 49. smh


----------



## Azza

Competitive was alright. For my placement matches I lost 7/10 matches but somehow I still got placed at 45? I was happy with it but I've been losing every match so far because of uncoordinated teams. I've had a few matches where it's been like pick on the support (me) because everyone keeps dying.


----------



## Tao

Azza said:


> Competitive was alright. For my placement matches I lost 7/10 matches but somehow I still got placed at 45?I was happy with it but I've been losing every match so far because of uncoordinated teams. I've had a few matches where it's been like pick on the support (me) because everyone keeps dying.



The coordination between teams seems to actually be worse in ranked than it is in quick play, at least with the teams I'm getting paired with. I mean that in both how the team 'works together' (or more accurately, doesn't work together) to get the objective and in the characters everybody picks. 

It's rather strange really since quick play is where I expect everybody to be running around like an idiot doing their own thing with 3 Hanzos, two Trojborns and a Bastion on an attack map, and that's kinda okay for quick play...But that rarely actually happens, there's actually some sort of teamwork in quick play, whilst meanwhile in ranked everybody seems to be doing their own little thing like it's *generic military FPS* seemingly ignoring there's even an objective to complete.

I think I'll stick to playing with friends rather than taking my chances with PUG's.




PuffleKirby21 said:


> I don't play competitive because of this:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Overwatch/comments/4qx4zl/support_main_players_gain_less_skill_rating_in/



That just puts me off ranked more, especially playing with a healer. If you win, you win, that's all that should matter. 

Nobody should get more or less points for the same outcome, especially since their actual contribution to the team can't be accurately calculated, so they shouldn't *be* trying to calculate it, it's unfair. A Reaper who got a good amount of eliminations shouldn't be 'valued' higher than, say, a Mei who didn't do very well offensively but still managed to singlehandedly stop the enemy from capping the objective with ice blocks/walls. They've both still contributed to this metaphorical win, so why would the Reaper be rewarded more?

It's basically encouraging people to pick **** combinations of characters based on the praise/punishment they could get rather than whether they'll overall contribute to a win, which is the exact opposite of what the game is supposed to be.


----------



## Horus

http://masteroverwatch.com/profile/pc/us/Funyuns-11415

I'm a filthy weaboo

Kinda curious though, what do you guys play? (Search up "Master Overwatch" for the same website as the screenshot)


----------



## tobi!

http://masteroverwatch.com/profile/pc/us/Norski-11899
I'm a dirty junker.

Also got rank 36 but won two comp so now I am 38


----------



## Horus

Norski said:


> http://masteroverwatch.com/profile/pc/us/Norski-11899
> I'm a dirty junker.
> 
> Also got rank 36 but won two comp so now I am 38



Linking us to your page was a good idea
****ing junkrat tho


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Horus said:


> I'm a filthy weaboo
> 
> Kinda curious though, what do you guys play? (Search up "Master Overwatch" for the same website as the screenshot)



I'm actually really surprised I only have 4 hours with Soldier 76.


----------



## Cress

http://masteroverwatch.com/profile/pc/us/Cress-11351
Looking at this made me feel like trash tbh


----------



## Trent the Paladin

masteroverwatch.com/profile/pc/us/Trent29193-1438

D.va and Mei ayyy <3

Started playing Junkrat a bit, I'm sure that'll rise a decent bit.


----------



## Horus

Excluding Tom, you guys really like support 

I don't understand how, they're so boring unless you're Lucio on a cliff.


----------



## Emachi

My main is Zenyatta feel free to kill me.
I know he is nerfed, I just find him fun to play and in addition I am the best at this character.


----------



## tobi!

They are going to give him a buff soon. Presumably, 200HP.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Horus said:


> Excluding Tom, you guys really like support
> 
> I don't understand how, they're so boring unless you're Lucio on a cliff.



Someone's gotta...I prefer Junkrat but sometimes Lucio's environmental kills are hilarious. I also need to work on my wall riding.


----------



## Emachi

Wait you mean they're going to give Zenyatta 200HP?


----------



## radical6

werthgntr43ref


----------



## tobi!

Emachi said:


> Wait you mean they're going to give Zenyatta 200HP?



Yes, he has 150HP now. Lucio and Mercy have 200HP so I and several others presume that that'll be it or that they will increase his speed.


----------



## radical6

2w3rthy54trfgvb


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:


> Excluding Tom, you guys really like support
> 
> I don't understand how, they're so boring unless you're Lucio on a cliff.



I mostly tank and heal out of necessity, but they can be fun to use when you're not being forced to heal every other match. 

I've always found Mercy more fun to play than Lucio, but Lucio feels more useful on koth.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Horus said:


> Excluding Tom, you guys really like support
> 
> I don't understand how, they're so boring unless you're Lucio on a cliff.



My hours with Mercy started stacking when less people started playing support. I actually really enjoy playing as her though. Mercy can really help change the outcome of a match if played right. She's actually challenging to use because you have to constantly avoid enemy fire to heal or damage boost people so it keeps you busy. Truthfully, I think I'm the most useful when I'm not on support. Primarily as characters such as Reaper and Tracer where I can sneak behind enemy lines and destroy turrets, teleporters, Bastion, etc.


----------



## Emachi

kallie said:


> that doesnt mean just because they have 200 hp that the devs will buff him. he was the most op support but now hes much like a glass canon. maybe 175 but i dont see him having 200.



Actually Blizzard said they are working on Zenyatta right now to make him better lol


----------



## Horus

Emachi said:


> Actually Blizzard said they are working on Zenyatta right now to make him better lol



Yes but that doesn't mean they'll buff his HP. In the beta (or earlier) Zenyatta's orbs would stay on targets instead of returning if you didn't have them in your LoS and he was a staple for tournament teams. Something that simple could buff him a lot. Additionally, a Zenyatta with 175+ health is very dangerous, he can heal and 2-3 hit just about anyone. The 150 hp is there to give him a downside.


----------



## Horus

Norski said:


> Someone's gotta...I prefer Junkrat but sometimes Lucio's environmental kills are hilarious. I also need to work on my wall riding.





kallie said:


> i like support since i like helping and supporting people, i have 50% of my gameplay on support and i dont mind.





Thunder said:


> I mostly tank and heal out of necessity, but they can be fun to use when you're not being forced to heal every other match.
> 
> I've always found Mercy more fun to play than Lucio, but Lucio feels more useful on koth.





DarkDesertFox said:


> My hours with Mercy started stacking when less people started playing support. I actually really enjoy playing as her though. Mercy can really help change the outcome of a match if played right. She's actually challenging to use because you have to constantly avoid enemy fire to heal or damage boost people so it keeps you busy. Truthfully, I think I'm the most useful when I'm not on support. Primarily as characters such as Reaper and Tracer where I can sneak behind enemy lines and destroy turrets, teleporters, Bastion, etc.



So you guys pretty much have too lol. Since I mostly only play Quick Play I don't care much for my win/loss and I'll just treat the game as practice if no one goes Lucio or Mercy. I prefer to be proficient in Genji as I can help the team with deflecting ultimates and take out the enemy healers. That being said, I know he healers take skill to play but I feel like they also need support in return to stay alive. If your team abandons you as Mercy, you have no one to Shift to and your only option is to pistol your way out. Lucio is a little easier if you can sonic the hedgehog the way outta there but you aren't healing if you are so your survivability is still really low. Additionally with Lucio, all you really have to do is shoot your left click at things and hope they die. Just boring to me since the heal doesn't require much attention at all.


----------



## seliph

https://twitter.com/PlayOverwatch/status/750736158624215040

Support sniper confirmed


----------



## Tao

I've kinda given up on ranked altogether. After a few hours of only wins I've gone up....1 level, and I know all that progress will completely disappear with only 1 or 2 losses.

They really need to either sort out people leaving or (the 'more logical/doable' solution) sort out the way ranked exp is earned, because going up the progress bar a millimeter at a time per win due to the other team rage quitting makes it pretty much unplayable, or at least not worth the effort.



Horus said:


> Excluding Tom, you guys really like support
> 
> I don't understand how, they're so boring unless you're Lucio on a cliff.



I always enjoyed playing healers in multiplayer things (though I usually main tanks) because everybody is usually appreciative of you as long as you're doing at least an okay job, and that's just nice. Nobody ever cares about the DPS unless they're doing a beyond exceptional job and tanks often get the blame when anything goes wrong since they're usually 'the focus', but just do even an 'average' job as a healer and everybody is like "u da best!" "we love you!" "have my bebeh's!".

Though I get that it can be boring at times, especially with [almost] 'pure' healers like Mercy. If you're wrecking the other team (either because your team's really good or theirs is really bad) you're probably not going to have a lot of opportunity to contribute much to the team...But when you're tactically topping up your teams lifebars under a big attack to keep them all alive, dropping a big rez just before a wipe and throwing a damage boost to a character as they pop their ultimate for mass kills, it feels awesome knowing you were arguably the most valuable member of your team at that moment.

...Plus when I get the occasional 'solo kill' with Mercy, especially when an enemy has singled me out and chased me down thinking I'm an easy kill, I've taken to teabagging them. I don't usually teabag since it makes me feel like a douche, but there's just 'something' about Mercy that makes me feel a quick teabag is justified when I get a solo kill with her. 




Thunder said:


> I've always found Mercy more fun to play than Lucio, but Lucio feels more useful on koth.



I didn't like Lucio at first, so I only found out how much better he is for KotH after I destroyed my Mercy's W/L ratio trying to KotH with her...

I've found I have a better time with her on the KotH of maps when there's a 2 or 3 other characters with some sort of self healing so I can focus a bit more on and prioritize the few that don't (yano, assuming you don't get the Roadhogs and Soldiers that rely 'solely' on you for all their healing...Like, dude, I'm fine with healing you, that's my job, but yano, it would be cool if you at least tried to heal yourself a little, you lazy *****). If there's no self healers on my team and I'm playing Mercy, I get a bit overwhelmed on 'big attacks' where everybody is getting hit trying to work out who I should help first/second/etc, but if there's a like a Mei on my team, I know that I can realistically leave her till last like "yo, just pop an ice block, I'll be with you in a minute".

- - - Post Merge - - -



nvll said:


> https://twitter.com/PlayOverwatch/status/750736158624215040
> 
> Support sniper confirmed





It sounds like they'll play how I originally thought Lucio played before I actually used him (yes, I spent the first 1 or 2 games with Lucio thinking I shot my team mates to heal them...Shut up, I know better now...).

I wonder if all new supports they add are going to be healers, or if we'll get any more like Symettra that are more of a 'utility'.


----------



## seliph

Tao said:


> It sounds like they'll play how I originally thought Lucio played before I actually used him (yes, I spent the first 1 or 2 games with Lucio thinking I shot my team mates to heal them...Shut up, I know better now...).
> 
> I wonder if all new supports they add are going to be healers, or if we'll get any more like Symettra that are more of a 'utility'.



I DID THE EXACT SAME THING LMAO
I WAS LIKE "WHY AREN'T YOU HEALING WHAT AM I DOING WRONG" good job me

Personally I don't think heroes like Symmetra should be called "support" and should be in defense instead (unless a separate "healer" category is added) 'cause I'm kinda tired of level 40+s thinking Symmetra is a healer and that we don't need any other support heroes on our team


----------



## Tao

nvll said:


> I DID THE EXACT SAME THING LMAO
> I WAS LIKE "WHY AREN'T YOU HEALING WHAT AM I DOING WRONG" good job me
> 
> Personally I don't think heroes like Symmetra should be called "support" and should be in defense instead (unless a separate "healer" category is added) 'cause I'm kinda tired of level 40+s thinking Symmetra is a healer and that we don't need any other support heroes on our team



Yea. I 'get' why it could be argued she's in support from the definition of the word and the way her abilities work, but shoving her in there when 3/4 (or I guess soon to be 4/5) of the characters in that class are obviously healers and expecting people not to assume she's a healer too wasn't well thought out...I thought she was a healer, but it's only when I started using Zarya somewhat regularly that I realized how pathetic that 25 shield is. At first I thought the shield regenerated super fast or increased your defense or something and that's why it was only 25 and why she was a 'healer'.

Like "yea, thanks for the 25 shield, Symettra, but you can keep it...I have a feeling if I die, I would do so with or without the shield. Keep hold of it, give it to a Zenyatta or something. He'll love it"...It's like putting on a woolly hat to protect yourself from severe blunt force trauma.



If they wanted to have more than just healers in the support group they should have done it on release really, that way there would have been a couple other 'obviously not healer' characters to make it obvious...Or just named the catagory 'healer' and put her in defense to save the hassle and confusion in the first place.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Horus said:


> Excluding Tom, you guys really like support
> 
> I don't understand how, they're so boring unless you're Lucio on a cliff.



I'm too impatient and like to rush, support isn't my thing. Been trying Lucio though, so I guess I can at least Sonic my way around things and be useful when nobody else picks a healer.


----------



## radical6

fergt54rgt54rtfgcv


----------



## tobi!

kallie said:


> I've never had someone leave, and if they did they reconnected within 10 seconds in ranked. Is that a problem only for lower levels? I'm around rank 54 and I never see it happen, but from everyone else it seems to happen for rank 40 and below.



I have never had anyone leave a competitive game and I am rank 37.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just played 4 rounds as Mercy and I had a lot more fun than I thought. I even got thanked in the comments by a Hanzo I was buffing. It's nice to be appreciated! 

I think I am gonna buy a legendary skin for her. What do you guys prefer out of all four?


----------



## Cress

All of Mercy's legendary skins look terrible, Amber and Cobalt are the best ones tbh


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Best of the legendaries is Valkyrie. I like her default skin the best though.


----------



## radical6

rgtghnterdfv


----------



## tobi!

Heroes never die...for a price!


----------



## Tao

kallie said:


> I've never had someone leave, and if they did they reconnected within 10 seconds in ranked. Is that a problem only for lower levels? I'm around rank 54 and I never see it happen, but from everyone else it seems to happen for rank 40 and below.



Well when I finished participation I was rank 45.

But I did a couple of matches with friends where our team average/teams we were against were in the 50's. I didn't notice any leavers, though I also didn't know it was an issue at the time, so I wasn't looking out for it. I ranked up though, so I assume there wasn't many leavers if there were any.

In solo que I started at 46. Pretty much 95% of the matches had leavers, and I ended up dropping from 46 to 38. In fairness I'll admit I was doing pretty badly and deserved to lose a rank or two, but I was still winning enough that I should have only dropped to 43 at the very least if I was getting the 'correct' exp rewards...Not plummeted to 38.

So from my experience it has happened more to me in the 40's bracket, but it's not exactly a reliable source since it's not something I was looking out for or aware was an issue when grouped in the 50's.




Spoiler:  I got ranty



Though another issue is it makes it hard/tedious to even leave the 40s. I think it's realistic for me to say I could hit 50 if this wasn't an issue, at least if I stick to playing as D.Va and Reaper, but I had a hard time even getting from 38 back to 40 because the exp I was losing from a single loss was significantly outweighing exp I was gaining from multiple wins...

Because of this is most of my solo que's have mostly been strings of mostly boring matches where I roflstomp the enemy team as D.Va, spam the taunt emote + 'salty' spray like the arrogant douche I am and take home all my teams gold medals (except for healing, obviously)...Eventually followed by 1 loss that makes all that progress redundant. 
The result of that is I'm having boring matches that aren't really challenging me like they should, other players are getting unfairly wrecked by a douchebag D.Va player that keeps doing the 'disco ball' taunt on their corpses and nothing can be done about it because it's so hard/takes so long to get away from that rank and into one I belong in because of people leaving. It's not fun for me and I can't imagine it being fun for the other team either...Though at least I'm getting a lot of use out of D.Va's "is this easy mode?" voice clip.


The issue could probably be solved by whatever the skill rating/team average/whatever is at the start of the match, it stays like that regardless of people leaving. If it's average 50 at the start it should be average 50 at the end, especially since 'the end' is when a majority of the rage quitting happens.
I mean, why does it even work the way it does now anyway? The way it works now essentially meant Blizzard for some reason had a lot of trust in people to not be arseholes...





Norski said:


> I think I am gonna buy a legendary skin for her. What do you guys prefer out of all four?



I preferred the 'cobalt' skin to her legendary ones but if I had to choose one, I would go with one of the two 'Norse' skins (the one whichever color pallet you prefer). The devil ones seem a bit 'meh' to me, whereas the Norse ones make her look like Valkyrie, and Valkyrie is cool (Isn't one actually called 'Valkyrie'? Pick that one. Be cool.)


----------



## seliph

I did it again yay


Spoiler









tfw quadkill



As for Mercy skins Valkyrie and Sigrun are my favourites. The devil/imp kinda weird me out.


----------



## Gregriii

mhmhm anyone knows if Blizzar will put a free trial for the game? I really need to see if my laptop can run it before buying the game


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Gregriii said:


> mhmhm anyone knows if Blizzar will put a free trial for the game? I really need to see if my laptop can run it before buying the game



Just use a website that scans your hardware.


----------



## Gregriii

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Just use a website that scans your hardware.



I've done that but I'm not 100% sure bc I've been playing with several games in high quality that my laptop "couldnt run"


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Amber skin best Mercy skin >>>


----------



## FleuraBelle

My top played are Mercy, D.Va, and Tracer.
Though I barely play Quick Play or Competitive. Mostly practice vs ai. Reason #1: Im bad at the game.
Reason #2: I dont need salty people when Im playing a game I enjoy.
Reason #3: My pc lags enough as is


----------



## tobi!

But you get better with practice...
The lag though, I understand.


----------



## Tao

I've started using Genji properly for the first time.

My new favorite thing to do is find a Bastion, stand behind him, taunt for the killscreen and then punch him in the back so he turns around.



Though I'm kind of surprised how many people still seem to think "Genji's using deflect, I better fire right at him!". It's like the one thing that Bastion should be ready to stop firing at.


----------



## Cress

I'm usually pretty alert when a Genji uses his reflect or a Zarya puts up a barrier but I mostly play Mercy so it doesn't even matter...

But it always is hilarious seeing a Genji trying to reflect Symmetra's main fire. And it isn't a reaction, they know what they're being hit by and they still try to reflect it lmao


----------



## seliph

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'm usually pretty alert when a Genji uses his reflect or a Zarya puts up a barrier but I mostly play Mercy so it doesn't even matter...
> 
> But it always is hilarious seeing a Genji trying to reflect Symmetra's main fire. And it isn't a reaction, they know what they're being hit by and they still try to reflect it lmao



Sometimes I just deflect on instinct and then I'm like "****, I'm a big dumb idiot poophead god damn I can't believe I've done this"

On another note I just got a Reaper voiceline that says "I'm not a psychopath. I'm a high-functioning psychopath" are you serious Reaper
The edge is strong


----------



## Cress

I need that voice line even if I've only played Reaper 3 times that's gold


----------



## Tao

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'm usually pretty alert when a Genji uses his reflect or a Zarya puts up a barrier but I mostly play Mercy so it doesn't even matter...



I'm pretty alert for it too, but I play D.Va and Zarya quite a lot as well, so with them being 'larger' characters/targets at the front of the group, it often doesn't matter if I stop shooting (not that Zarya has to) because the rest of my team keeps firing and often kills me anyway when my shields are on CD...

It's the feeling of betrayal that hurts the most.


----------



## FleuraBelle

When I woke up this morning I got so scared because I faintly heard my dad mowing the lawn while I was half asleep and as I started to wake up it got louder
I thought it was Junkrat's riptire XD

I need to take a break from this game, seriously


----------



## cIementine

I think my game is broken. keeps crashing and won't open sometimes.


----------



## FleuraBelle

Norski said:


> But you get better with practice...
> The lag though, I understand.



Though it's mainly FPS. Luckily yesterday I played around with settings enough to increase my FPS a bit and it does help. My aiming is more on point and I'm more useful to my team. Also it is easier to navigate the map and all. And I can finally keep up in firefights too.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

First look at Ana, the new hero! Polygon


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Just from the trailer I can tell she's either

A: Going to do very little healing as we can see she has the potential *one shot roadhog.* (Sleeping Dart -> Biotic Grenade -> Headshot)

or 

B: Going to be horrifically broken as she can both do a lot of healing and act as a legitimate sniper.


----------



## Horus

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Just from the trailer I can tell she's either
> 
> A: Going to do very little healing as we can see she has the potential *one shot roadhog.* (Sleeping Dart -> Biotic Grenade -> Headshot)
> 
> or
> 
> B: Going to be horrifically broken as she can both do a lot of healing and act as a legitimate sniper.



https://playoverwatch.com/en-us/heroes/ana/


----------



## seliph

That Zephyr Guy said:


> A: Going to do very little healing as we can see she has the potential *one shot roadhog.* (Sleeping Dart -> Biotic Grenade -> Headshot)



But Zeph that's three shots!!!


----------



## tobi!

Ana cannot headshot.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, this means Sombra is not Ana.


----------



## seliph

Ana is so cool I'm yelling I want her to adopt meeeeee


----------



## Horus

nvll said:


> Ana is so cool I'm yelling I want her to adopt meeeeee









Anyway, these new updates are crazy. Buffs to McCree, D.Va and Zenyatta


----------



## Tao

Norski said:


> Ana cannot headshot.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, this means Sombra is not Ana.



Apparently they're the same person. Sombra is just her 'codename'.


----------



## radical6

cdfgrt34rgtfbrt435tfbghfrtefg


----------



## seliph

At last D.Va buff
I really don't like that Mercy's ult costs 30% more now, why was that necessary?



kallie said:


> Zenyatta moves so fast too now during ult LMFAO



Experience FAST


----------



## tobi!

I think the biggest thing is this:* Competitive Play matches can now only have one of each hero per team*.
That's HUGE! No more 2xWinston+2xLucio+2xTracer...sad for me lol.

D.Va is seriously getting some big buffs...Not to sure about the decreased 15%. Seems like a ton although it's really funny when I avoid death by hiding behind a pole. Not too happy about her not being able to die from it though...It was fun being Lucio and booping her into it.

"If a match goes into Overtime for more than 20 seconds, the fuse will now start to "burn down" more quickly" this I LOVE because it gets rid of the D.Va exploit people began using. "Players now respawn more slowly during Overtime (increased spawn time by 2 seconds)" As for this, I'm not too happy about...

Lucio's Sound Barrier got increased by 10% which sucks for a Lucio player like me...

McCree got a good buff that makes him have full damage at longer distances (but not too long). I never understood why damage fell especially is he counters Pharah.

Also...Mercy...:
    -Damage Boost
        -Bonus damage increased from 30% to 50% 
        -Effect will no longer stacks with bonus damage provided by another Mercy
That's good and dandy. Support Brawl was awful with two Mercy's supporting a Sym
    -Ultimate charge cost increased by 30%
    -Movement is no longer prevented during activation
    -Guardian Angel instantly resets upon use
This is good in my opinion. This will prevent Mercy from flying in, res, then dying.

Roadhog got his ULT cut by 45% which is crazy. I didn't even think he was "OP" but I guess Blizz thought otherwise. 

It seems like most of these updates are hindering ULT's for some reason.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

beatboxes into infinity


----------



## tobi!

Also, new heroes: 






Guy on far left might be Liao?:





- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> Apparently they're the same person. Sombra is just her 'codename'.



Maybe but I don't know why they wouldn't call her Sombra or even why her name would be Sombra. Her char profile also doesn't mention it anywhere.

- - - Post Merge - - -





These numbers appeared in Ana's Orgin Story. 

"If you xor using 23 as the key (23rd hero?), you get 'la que tiene la informaci?n; tiene el poder...', or rustily translated from Spanish, "Whoever has the information, has the power...", using the feminine version of "whoever"."


----------



## Cress

@Norski most of the ult nerfs are because self-healing now count towards charging it. So that's why Lucio, S76, and Bastion got the same small nerf (if may end up being a buff to some but we'll see). Roadhog's Take a Breather would've filled like a quarter of his ult if it wasn't nerfed so yeah I think it's fine (45% seems to be a bit too high but it may end up being almost the same as before).


----------



## radical6

rtyhyh54tghnty54rtfgvb


----------



## tobi!

kallie said:


> she needed the nerf, shes probably the most op character in the game. revive changes everything and every pro team had a mercy because of how much her ult could change a game



Blizz said they nerfed it because she now gives 50% damage boost so they're trying to "even it out".

- - - Post Merge - - -





More Possible Heroes:


Spoiler:  








Possible name: Athena

























Possible name: Soundquake

















Possible name: Hawkeye 









Possible name: Sombra


----------



## Tao

nvll said:


> At last D.Va buff



I thought D.Va was fine already...Guess that means I'm just gonna wreck even more with her if she's been buffed.




Norski said:


> Possible name: Hawkeye



He looks like Nightwing.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Kinda doubt we'll see all of those characters, it would be a bit weird if all of the "old" Overwatch folks just faked their deaths.


----------



## Cress

I found one of the most dedicated players in the Test Server




Also people were so toxic in that chat. "STOP PLAYING ANA SHE ISN'T EVEN THAT GOOD AND YOU'LL SUCK WITH HER ANYWAYS" The logic people had there was far worse than normal servers. She's an extremely complex character that's been out for only 6 or 7 hours, everybody sucks playing as her. And why do you think most people joined the test server in the first place? smh internet


----------



## tobi!

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I found one of the most dedicated players in the Test Server
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also people were so toxic in that chat. "STOP PLAYING ANA SHE ISN'T EVEN THAT GOOD AND YOU'LL SUCK WITH HER ANYWAYS" The logic people had there was far worse than normal servers. She's an extremely complex character that's been out for only 6 or 7 hours, everybody sucks playing as her. And why do you think most people joined the test server in the first place? smh internet



Yikes. I haven't gotten any of that at all so far. It's mostly been 6v6 ANA with me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> Kinda doubt we'll see all of those characters, it would be a bit weird if all of the "old" Overwatch folks just faked their deaths.



Some of them are pretty bland but I expect Liao to appear.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Tao said:


> I thought D.Va was fine already...Guess that means I'm just gonna wreck even more with her if she's been buffed.



I thought the same at first, but I really feel like this buff is necessary. Her ult just isn't as useful as it used to be since players have adapted to it. Reducing the warning time, even by a second, will help at least make it less easy to escape. It's especially helpful that D.Va won't have to abandon the objective at the risk of dying to her own ultimate. I still don't understand how the shield system works until I see it in action, but it sounds better than the long cooldown it has now.


----------



## Discord

I have spent the last hour struggling to find the best answer for a ignorant question I've been googling today:

"What is Overwatch?"


----------



## tobi!

https://gfycat.com/GrimyMenacingAfricanaugurbuzzard

Zen Ult + Ana Ult + Lucio Accelerate

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> I thought the same at first, but I really feel like this buff is necessary. Her ult just isn't as useful as it used to be since players have adapted to it. Reducing the warning time, even by a second, will help at least make it less easy to escape. It's especially helpful that D.Va won't have to abandon the objective at the risk of dying to her own ultimate. I still don't understand how the shield system works until I see it in action, but it sounds better than the long cooldown it has now.



I've been playing PTR and it certainly gives her an edge. The shield is really hard to get around.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Iggy Koopa said:


> I have spent the last hour struggling to find the best answer for a ignorant question I've been googling today:
> 
> "What is Overwatch?"


Team-based game by Blizzard.


----------



## Thunder

Tom said:


> First look at Ana, the new hero! Polygon








wish they revealed her a couple days back, juuuust spent my gold on zarya's siberian front skin.

i'm gonna buy the horus skin and spend matches asking for a night theme.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I found one of the most dedicated players in the Test Server
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also people were so toxic in that chat. "STOP PLAYING ANA SHE ISN'T EVEN THAT GOOD AND YOU'LL SUCK WITH HER ANYWAYS" The logic people had there was far worse than normal servers. She's an extremely complex character that's been out for only 6 or 7 hours, everybody sucks playing as her. And why do you think most people joined the test server in the first place? smh internet



people do that on the league pbe too


they tryhard in a testing server and its like "yknow this is made to find bugs with the hero, right?"


----------



## radical6

es


----------



## seliph

Norski said:


> Also, new heroes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy on far left might be Liao?:



Can't be, his nose isn't a dorito



Tao said:


> I thought D.Va was fine already...Guess that means I'm just gonna wreck even more with her if she's been buffed.
> 
> He looks like Nightwing.



Eh she was good but she wasn't the best tank. Plus she was the least picked IIRC and that's another reason she was buffed.
Also my thoughts exactly on Nightwing guy, I like him



Thunder said:


> wish they revealed her a couple days back, juuuust spent my gold on zarya's siberian front skin.
> 
> i'm gonna buy the horus skin and spend matches asking for a night theme.



Thvnder pls
I like the Shrike skin _a lot_ though


----------



## Thunder

i use zarya enough to justify it/all her other skins are ****



nvll said:


> Can't be, his nose isn't a dorito



he'll probably stab people with his nose for his melee attack


----------



## Tao

DarkDesertFox said:


> I thought the same at first, but I really feel like this buff is necessary. Her ult just isn't as useful as it used to be since players have adapted to it. Reducing the warning time, even by a second, will help at least make it less easy to escape. It's especially helpful that D.Va won't have to abandon the objective at the risk of dying to her own ultimate. I still don't understand how the shield system works until I see it in action, but it sounds better than the long cooldown it has now.



I guess it's true with people adapting to/avoiding her ulti...Though a majority of the time I was holding onto it until the mech died anyway so I could pop it and get another mech pretty much instantly.



Thunder said:


>



I think she's the only character I really like the 'other' skins for, aside from Pharah who's the only character I've currently not just got in a pallet swap.

Glad I didn't decide to waste the all my cash a legendary skin for the sake of it when I hit 1000 gold last night


----------



## Horus

Thunder said:


> wish they revealed her a couple days back, juuuust spent my gold on zarya's siberian front skin.
> 
> i'm gonna buy the *horus* skin and spend matches asking for a night theme.








The Siberian front skin is probably the best of Zarya's skins though


----------



## tobi!

I love Zarya but her skins aren't that great.

Also, McCree is amazing again...


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Norski said:


> I love Zarya but her skins aren't that great.
> 
> Also, McCree is amazing again...



The McCree buff isn't anything spectacular - it's just something to put him into what he was designed as.


McCree was designed to be a midrange sharpshooter who had an option to deal with people who got close. His close range damage was overpowered as hell, so they gutted it and made it balanced. That left his midrange damage as something for McCree players to focus on, and having 1/2 damage at midrange made it impossible to deal with just about anybody. (Even headshotting a Tracer at that range wouldn't kill her. How is that rewarding gameplay?)

The most it'll do is raise the skillcap of McCree, because right now he's just a mediocre close range dps (of which Reaper does a better job) - but this should give good players more options.


The only hero this buff is going to be hurting much is Torbjorn and Pharah. And that's good because **** those two heroes.


----------



## Horus

That Zephyr Guy said:


> The McCree buff isn't anything spectacular - it's just something to put him into what he was designed as.
> 
> 
> McCree was designed to be a midrange sharpshooter who had an option to deal with people who got close. His close range damage was overpowered as hell, so they gutted it and made it balanced. That left his midrange damage as something for McCree players to focus on, and having 1/2 damage at midrange made it impossible to deal with just about anybody. (Even headshotting a Tracer at that range wouldn't kill her. How is that rewarding gameplay?)
> 
> The most it'll do is raise the skillcap of McCree, because right now he's just a mediocre close range dps (of which Reaper does a better job) - but this should give good players more options.
> 
> 
> The only hero this buff is going to be hurting much is Torbjorn and Pharah. And that's good because **** those two heroes.



I'm not so sure. Being able to do 140 damage in one shot is insane. He can almost one shot a Tracer and three hit any 200 hp hero, without headshots. I think the buff is really strong and I like him like this but I don't know if it's quite fair. I kinda see him in between this buff and the nerf before.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Horus said:


> I'm not so sure. Being able to do 140 damage in one shot is insane. He can almost one shot a Tracer and three hit any 200 hp hero, without headshots. I think the buff is really strong and I like him like this but I don't know if it's quite fair. I kinda see him in between this buff and the nerf before.



3 Hitting a 200 HP Hero isn't really anything significant when you have 6 shots per reload and a fairly low fire rate. It'd be a very difficult task. Especially considering every 200 health hero has some form of mobility that makes them a pain to hit anyway. Pharah, by comparison, can 2 shot _multiple_ 200 health heroes, and has the same fire rate and clipsize.

It's better for his ability to dps tanks from a distance - because at this point McCree does ****-all to them and you might as well not be shooting them unless they're in your face.


----------



## radical6

t5t4yh56tgv


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

>Plays competitive mode for provisionals
>Hey this is still more or less the same. Very fun and fairly relaxing.
>Plays competitive mode a bit for normal ranking
>Everyone screaming at each other. Nobody is having fun. Stress city. Double Winston


I think I'm going to wait until next season to try climbing anything lol.
Partly because it's not fun, partly because my two favorite heroes are Hanzo and Tracer and every team spams double Winston and I'm a giant baby.


Sorry I didn't play with you Kallie, I just wanted to see how it was solo before anything else.


----------



## radical6

efrthyt564trdfcv


----------



## Horus

That Zephyr Guy said:


> 3 Hitting a 200 HP Hero isn't really anything significant when you have 6 shots per reload and a fairly low fire rate. It'd be a very difficult task. Especially considering every 200 health hero has some form of mobility that makes them a pain to hit anyway. Pharah, by comparison, can 2 shot _multiple_ 200 health heroes, and has the same fire rate and clipsize.
> 
> It's better for his ability to dps tanks from a distance - because at this point McCree does ****-all to them and you might as well not be shooting them unless they're in your face.



Hitscan vs Projectile 

It's easier to point and shoot than account for travel time and your opponent's movements. If you don't hit them directly with Pharah, you're doing 30~ splash damage if it's close enough?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Horus said:


> Hitscan vs Projectile
> 
> It's easier to point and shoot than account for travel time and your opponent's movements. If you don't hit them directly with Pharah, you're doing 30~ splash damage if it's close enough?



Also, Pharah can't headshot like McCree can


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Horus said:


> Hitscan vs Projectile
> 
> It's easier to point and shoot than account for travel time and your opponent's movements. If you don't hit them directly with Pharah, you're doing 30~ splash damage if it's close enough?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Pharah can't headshot like McCree can




Pharah doesn't need to headshot when her non-headshot is not only aoe, but almost double his headshot damage atm.


----------



## Horus

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Pharah doesn't need to headshot when her non-headshot is not only aoe, but almost double his headshot damage atm.



AoE only does 30~ damage to people nearby. You can't direct hit multiple people. McCree can do 140 headshot without drop off in both versions of the game. Which is higher than Pharah's direct. Additionally, a headshot to Fan the Hammer (or right click) is a much faster kill on a 200 hp hero than anything Pharah can do, not even including a flashbang.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Horus said:


> AoE only does 30~ damage to people nearby. You can't direct hit multiple people. McCree can do 140 headshot without drop off in both versions of the game. Which is higher than Pharah's direct. Additionally, a headshot to Fan the Hammer (or right click) is a much faster kill on a 200 hp hero than anything Pharah can do, not even including a flashbang.



Actually he does have dropoff. Anything past close range and he loses half of his damage. His buff is removing the dropoff.


----------



## Horus

Horus said:


> AoE only does 30~ damage to people nearby. You can't direct hit multiple people. McCree can do 140 headshot *without drop off* in both versions of the game. Which is higher than Pharah's direct. Additionally, a headshot to Fan the Hammer (or right click) is a much faster kill on a 200 hp hero than anything Pharah can do, not even including a flashbang.





That Zephyr Guy said:


> Actually he does have dropoff. Anything past close range and he loses half of his damage. His buff is removing the dropoff.



Did you read what I said or..? I know what the buff is and that it increases his range, similarly to 76's. That's why I said, "WITHOUT DROP OFF" That doesn't change the fact that McCree can do 140 damage on headshots. Which is important even in the live game because you can stun, headshot, and body shot.


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:


> The Siberian front skin is probably the best of Zarya's skins though



yeah, arctic/siberian front aren't the most spectacular legendary skins, but it ain't like she has much options.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Horus said:


> Did you read what I said or..? I know what the buff is and that it increases his range, similarly to 76's. That's why I said, "WITHOUT DROP OFF" That doesn't change the fact that McCree can do 140 damage on headshots. Which is important even in the live game because you can stun, headshot, and body shot.



Ah yeah my bad I did misread.


That's still not much. Yeah, he can stun, and unless you're reaper or someone tankier he likely won't kill you for it - but keeping him as a close range assassin is... kind of bad imo. Reaper does the same job but better. The only thing McCree brings differently to the table is he can flashbang Genji and Tracer.

Besides, 140 isn't much for a headshot relatively speaking. It doesn't instant kill any hero in the game and unless the person is standing still, you likely won't be getting them from far range much.

McCree is just not in a good place right now. He's not doing the job he needs to be and he's not countering the heroes who he's supposed to. (Pharah mostly). Where I am in competitive mode, you flat out get mocked for picking him because he doesn't do anything.


----------



## seliph

New Comic about Ana is out, turn your sound on:

http://content.madefire.com/s-e0ae2993c28b4decb8da5e3bd81b63e3/index.html#


----------



## Yeosin

nvll said:


> New Comic about Ana is out, turn your sound on:
> 
> http://content.madefire.com/s-e0ae2993c28b4decb8da5e3bd81b63e3/index.html#




Im hella excited for Ana omg.

Played her on the PTS and she's VERY Fun.


----------



## seliph

ThatOneCcj said:


> Im hella excited for Ana omg.
> 
> Played her on the PTS and she's VERY Fun.



I love being on a team with 5 other moms


----------



## Yeosin

nvll said:


> I love being on a team with 5 other moms



We're all moms now..


----------



## Horus

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Ah yeah my bad I did misread.
> 
> 
> That's still not much. Yeah, he can stun, and unless you're reaper or someone tankier he likely won't kill you for it - but keeping him as a close range assassin is... kind of bad imo. Reaper does the same job but better. The only thing McCree brings differently to the table is he can flashbang Genji and Tracer.
> 
> Besides, 140 isn't much for a headshot relatively speaking. It doesn't instant kill any hero in the game and unless the person is standing still, you likely won't be getting them from far range much.
> 
> McCree is just not in a good place right now. He's not doing the job he needs to be and he's not countering the heroes who he's supposed to. (Pharah mostly). Where I am in competitive mode, you flat out get mocked for picking him because he doesn't do anything.



He was never meant to kill tanks. Genj, 76, and Tracer can't do nearly as much as Reaper who does 140 if he hits every pellet and is meant to be a tank killer. Excluding headshot damage from Reaper, Roadhog and Snipers, MCree has the highest headshot damage at 150, tied with Mei. Which can one shot a Tracer. That's really good. After this buff, he can do it anywhere and a Tracer can't do anything about it except zigzag there way from spawn hoping to learn the Matrix on the way there. 

I do agree that McCree in the live game is too weak but I also think he's too good in the PTR, he just needs a happy balance in between. 

(I also thought McCree did 70 per bullet and 140 for headshots but I was wrong, http://overwatch.guide/heroes/mccree/ )


----------



## Trent the Paladin

So during my competitive climb for ranking, I've been learning Mercy. I think out of the 5 matches I've played, 4 was me as Mercy.


----------



## Yeosin

Tom said:


> So during my competitive climb for ranking, I've been learning Mercy. I think out of the 5 matches I've played, 4 was me as Mercy.



Same, I've been doing the same with Lucio and honestly it makes me mad 'cause I dont _want_ to support but no one else will.. D=


----------



## Trent the Paladin

ThatOneCcj said:


> Same, I've been doing the same with Lucio and honestly it makes me mad 'cause I dont _want_ to support but no one else will.. D=



This is exactly why I was playing Mercy. I think I started off with Lucio in one, but it wasn't really working out because people wouldn't push the point.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

can somebody tell me why the download is taking foreverrrr?


----------



## radical6

efrgrt34erfv


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Got back to Overwatch and I'm learning Soldier 76, pretty fun tbh, I'm just forgetting that I have a self healing ability these first few matches and I'm dying when I probably shouldn't be... Rockets and Sprinting I'm making use of and I love having range on my gun.

Also I'm ready for the Dva and Zenyatta buffs, been wanting to learn those heroes for awhile now.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

who has ps4 and would like to play?


----------



## Thunder

i had this highlight where i killed an ulting reaper and then revived the three people he killed. i was pretty proud of it until the potg turned out to be bastion shooting a couple guys and then having his reaper buddy finish off the last one.


----------



## Cress

Thunder said:


> i had this highlight where i killed an ulting reaper and then revived the three people he killed. i was pretty proud of it until the potg turned out to be bastion shooting a couple guys and then having his reaper buddy finish off the last one.



I was playing with Azza earlier and the POTG in 1 match was the other team's Mercy doing a 2 person rez near the beginning of the game.
I made 2 3 person rezes near the end of the game and I'm almost certain we would've lost if I didn't use it then.

ty OW for understanding what a Play of the Game is not


----------



## Acruoxil

Practicing Widow as usual while also checking out other heroes like Genji, D va and McCree. Totally stoked for Ana, hopefully Widiw gets buffed in the new patch too. It's hard aiming for headshots on PS4 ugh.


----------



## seliph

They're still making changes to POTG, they're still somewhat based off how close you were to the objective and I'm not sure that's working out well since Bastions can still get potg so easily by just sitting on the point/payload in turret mode.

Also I think Torbjorn's turret should be exempt from POTG honestly.



Aerate said:


> Practicing Widow as usual while also checking out other heroes like Genji, D va and McCree. Totally stoked for Ana, hopefully Widiw gets buffed in the new patch too. It's hard aiming for headshots on PS4 ugh.


*hisses*


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Horus said:


> He was never meant to kill tanks. Genj, 76, and Tracer can't do nearly as much as Reaper who does 140 if he hits every pellet and is meant to be a tank killer. Excluding headshot damage from Reaper, Roadhog and Snipers, MCree has the highest headshot damage at 150, tied with Mei. Which can one shot a Tracer. That's really good. After this buff, he can do it anywhere and a Tracer can't do anything about it except zigzag there way from spawn hoping to learn the Matrix on the way there.
> 
> I do agree that McCree in the live game is too weak but I also think he's too good in the PTR, he just needs a happy balance in between.
> 
> (I also thought McCree did 70 per bullet and 140 for headshots but I was wrong, http://overwatch.guide/heroes/mccree/ )



I'm not saying he should be a tank killer, I'm saying that unless you're point blank to a tank, you might as well ignore them as McCree. (Low clip size coupled with heavy fall off damage makes it very bad. Especially when his main form of damage is his alt-fire, which is dependent on having a full clip and your roll up.)


If you're worried about being headshot by a McCree across the map as Tracer, I don't know what to say about that. That rarely happens from even Widowmakers, let alone McCree. If a McCree is headshotting you across the map, I think he deserves the kill.

- - - Post Merge - - -



nvll said:


> Also I think Torbjorn's turret should be exempt from POTG honestly.



There's a lot that needs changing about Torbjorn - particularly his turret's lock-on. 

I don't care if they give him more damage to make up for it, I'm tired of being instantly-pixel-sniped by a turret 3 rooms away.


----------



## Horus

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I'm not saying he should be a tank killer, I'm saying that unless you're point blank to a tank, you might as well ignore them as McCree. (Low clip size coupled with heavy fall off damage makes it very bad. Especially when his main form of damage is his alt-fire, which is dependent on having a full clip and your roll up.)
> 
> 
> If you're worried about being headshot by a McCree across the map as Tracer, I don't know what to say about that. That rarely happens from even Widowmakers, let alone McCree. If a McCree is headshotting you across the map, I think he deserves the kill.



What are you talking about. Widowmaker was so good they nerfed her and that's because she can do a 300 damage in a hitscan shot. She literally could carry a team in competitive. I don't really care about the level of play you're in, but McCree's headshot could destroy Tracer in competitive and it honestly is not hard to catch a Tracer in between Blinks. What can a Tracer do against McCree? If you stay away from him you can get headshot but if you get close you get stunned and headshot. With snipers, Tracers just get close and out DPS them, for things like Roadhog and Pre-buffed McCree you just stay away from them. With the buff, you have to dodge McCree has he spams bullets at your head and there isn't anything you can do about it.



> I'm not saying he should be a tank killer, I'm saying that unless you're point blank to a tank, you might as well ignore them as McCree. (Low clip size coupled with heavy fall off damage makes it very bad. Especially when his main form of damage is his alt-fire, which is dependent on having a full clip and your roll up.)



His main damage is no longer his right click, it's why they nerfed it and buffed his left click. Blizzard said they want him to be dependent on accuracy. A.K.A. getting headshots. His right click is used to finish off targets that you've already damaged. Also, there isn't really any tank that can do anything to you from afar. Maybe get hooked by a Roadhog but you're more or less asking for it if you're taking him on.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Horus said:


> What are you talking about. Widowmaker was so good they nerfed her and that's because she can do a 300 damage in a hitscan shot. She literally could carry a team in competitive.




What did that have to do with what I was saying? I was saying it's difficult to get headshot even by a Widow, who's main focus is getting headshots.




Horus said:


> I don't really care about the level of play you're in, but McCree's headshot could destroy Tracer in competitive and it honestly is not hard to catch a Tracer in between Blinks. What can a Tracer do against McCree? If you stay away from him you can get headshot but if you get close you get stunned and headshot.




McCree soft-counters Tracer for a very good reason.

Tracer's place in competitive is fine. If we're going by theoreticals, she should never have been picked in the first place because Hanzo one-shots her. As does Reaper. And both can spam their damage. Also Winston exists.




Horus said:


> With snipers, Tracers just get close and out DPS them, for things like Roadhog and Pre-buffed McCree you just stay away from them.




With the buff you learn to play around McCree's flashbang like you already have to do: 
Fight him just outside of his flashbang range. Not in it. Jump on him when he whiffs it.

This is the same way you fight Reaper as Tracer though I don't recommend fighting him in general. Cept you can never just "jump on him" as his reload is too quick. Your damage falls off way slower than his does as you increase the gap between you two.




Horus said:


> With the buff, you have to dodge McCree has he spams bullets at your head and there isn't anything you can do about it.



Abuse your mobility? It's not like you're standing still or your opponent has perfect aim. just saying "he has to get a headshot" is way easier said than done. Especially on Tracer.

Besides, as Tracer you really shouldn't be in sight of him much at long range anyway, which is where this buff will effect him. I've only ever skirmished with McCrees at close range. This buff will only really affect Pharah, Hanzo, and tanks that aren't Reinhardt. It will be particularly rough on D.Va who is a walking headshot target.




Horus said:


> His main damage is no longer his right click, it's why they nerfed it and buffed his left click. Blizzard said they want him to be dependent on accuracy. A.K.A. getting headshots. His right click is used to finish off targets that you've already damaged. Also, there isn't really any tank that can do anything to you from afar. Maybe get hooked by a Roadhog but you're more or less asking for it if you're taking him on.



If they want him to be dependent on accuracy his damage needs to be viable at long ranges where his accuracy will shine.



You're reading a lot of what I'm saying as though the patch has already gone out. I'm trying to say why the buff is a good idea.


----------



## Horus

That Zephyr Guy said:


> What did that have to do with what I was saying? I was saying it's difficult to get headshot even by a Widow, who's main focus is getting headshots.


And I'm saying you're wrong, it's not hard to get shot in the head by a good Widow, it's why she was nerfed.







That Zephyr Guy said:


> McCree soft-counters Tracer for a very good reason.
> 
> Tracer's place in competitive is fine. If we're going by theoreticals, she should never have been picked in the first place because Hanzo one-shots her. As does Reaper. And both can spam their damage. Also Winston exists.


But she has an out to all of those. She can stay away from Reaper. Get close to Hanzo. Stay away from Winston. She can do nothing about a character that can two hit her from anywhere.







That Zephyr Guy said:


> With the buff you learn to play around McCree's flashbang like you already have to do:
> Fight him just outside of his flashbang range. Not in it. Jump on him when he whiffs it.
> 
> This is the same way you fight Reaper as Tracer though I don't recommend fighting him in general. Cept you can never just "jump on him" as his reload is too quick. Your damage falls off way slower than his does as you increase the gap between you two.


Who even cares about the flashbang, you won't even be able to get near him as he can literally 1 hit you. Are you suppose to blink around until he uses all six bullets and hope you can finish him within the 1 second he's reloading?





That Zephyr Guy said:


> Abuse your mobility? It's not like you're standing still or your opponent has perfect aim. just saying "he has to get a headshot" is way easier said than done. Especially on Tracer.
> 
> Besides, as Tracer you really shouldn't be in sight of him much at long range anyway, which is where this buff will effect him. I've only ever skirmished with McCrees at close range. This buff will only really affect Pharah, Hanzo, and tanks that aren't Reinhardt. It will be particularly rough on D.Va who is a walking headshot target.


Tracer isn't _always _going fast. Your blinks have a cool down. And are you serious? Stay out of his LoS? Are you suppose to just ignore the objective if he's looking at it?

D.Va has a toggleable Defense Matrix now so she has a way to deal with McCree



That Zephyr Guy said:


> If they want him to be dependent on accuracy his damage needs to be viable at long ranges where his accuracy will shine.
> 
> 
> You're reading a lot of what I'm saying as though the patch has already gone out. I'm trying to say why the buff is a good idea.



And I'm saying why it isn't. You can try it on the PTR. I don't think I've even seen Tracer picked on it.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Horus said:


> -snip-



A whole lot of what you're saying is implying that the McCree is a god and absolutely will one-shot the Tracer.

Just because he CAN oneshot you doesn't mean he will. That's what I'm trying to get at by pointing out Hanzo and Widow and whatnot. Potentially, yes, they can oneshot you too, but you don't see them doing it often unless you make a mistake. You can very easily outplay it just like every other hero who can 1-shot her. McCree is not a sniper and he's already been able to 1-shot Tracer in the situation he'll find her in 95% of the time.



And no, as a flanker, you generally SHOULDN'T be on the objective unless you're the only one there or it's safe to. You're not there to hold objectives, you're there to assassinate the backline, spawnkill people making their way back, and distract the tanks. So yes. Stay out of his line of sight if you're not confident enough in your ability to avoid his shots.

If you're on the front line as a flanking hero, then it's no surprise why you'd be afraid of getting sniped by Mccrees.


----------



## Horus

That Zephyr Guy said:


> A whole lot of what you're saying is implying that the McCree is a god and absolutely will one-shot the Tracer.
> 
> Just because he CAN oneshot you doesn't mean he will. That's what I'm trying to get at by pointing out Hanzo and Widow and whatnot. Potentially, yes, they can oneshot you too, but you don't see them doing it often unless you make a mistake. You can very easily outplay it just like every other hero who can 1-shot her. McCree is not a sniper and he's already been able to 1-shot Tracer in the situation he'll find her in 95% of the time.


For Widow or Hanzo to one hit her, they need to charge their gun/bow. McCree can kill a Tracer by accident. I can't believe your argument is that there simply aren't players who can one shot a Tracer from range. That doesn't matter at all. A single bullet shouldn't be more destructive than a rocket propelled grenade. It shouldn't be able to just wipe a hero off the map with a single click. "Make a mistake" How is a single bullet to the head in any situation on Overwatch a mistake. You can't outplay a hitscan shot to the head, whether it's on purpose or not. You can't recall or blink away from a headshot to the head. A Zarya can't foresee a Tracer getting one shot. a Zenyatta, Lucio, Ana or Mercy can't save a Tracer from getting one shot even if they're healing them. The ONLY way a Tracer can get around a 150 damage, hitscan headshot is to get shields or armor from Symmetra/Torb. You cannot argue otherwise.





That Zephyr Guy said:


> And no, as a flanker, you generally SHOULDN'T be on the objective unless you're the only one there or it's safe to. You're not there to hold objectives, you're there to assassinate the backline, spawnkill people making their way back, and distract the tanks. So yes. Stay out of his line of sight if you're not confident enough in your ability to avoid his shots.
> 
> If you're on the front line as a flanking hero, then it's no surprise why you'd be afraid of getting sniped by Mccrees.



There shouldn't be a reason why you can't run back to your team to heal, or heal while pushing a payload with your team. A flanker shouldn't solo an objective but there are reasons why you can be there.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Horus said:


> For Widow or Hanzo to one hit her, they need to charge their gun/bow. McCree can kill a Tracer by accident. I can't believe your argument is that there simply aren't players who can one shot a Tracer from range. That doesn't matter at all. A single bullet shouldn't be more destructive than a rocket propelled grenade. It shouldn't be able to just wipe a hero off the map with a single click. "Make a mistake" How is a single bullet to the head in any situation on Overwatch a mistake. You can't outplay a hitscan shot to the head, whether it's on purpose or not. You can't recall or blink away from a headshot to the head. A Zarya can't foresee a Tracer getting one shot. a Zenyatta, Lucio, Ana or Mercy can't save a Tracer from getting one shot even if they're healing them. The ONLY way a Tracer can get around a 150 damage, hitscan headshot is to get shields or armor from Symmetra/Torb. You cannot argue otherwise.




You outplay it by not giving them the opportunity to headshot you for free. Yes, with hitscan you have to accept there are times they will get lucky shots on you, but McCree has ALWAYS been able to get a lucky headshot on tracer that she might not be able to do anything about. By your logic, we should nerf McCree's base damage even further to the point where he can no longer one-shot her at any range, and thus possibly making him completely unplayable since he's already underpowered.

You outplay it by staying out of sight and getting the jump on him at a range where you do more damage. That's how you play Tracer.


There's only two ways to buff McCree to make him fit his role better: increase his base damage, or increase his range.
Increasing his base damage lowers his skill floor and makes him a tank killer.
Increasing his range raises his skill ceiling and makes him a general dps.

Or, and this would be rad imo: Consecutive shots on the same target do more damage, though that would require a bit of balancing on his alt fire.




Horus said:


> There shouldn't be a reason why you can't run back to your team to heal, or heal while pushing a payload with your team. A flanker shouldn't solo an objective but there are reasons why you can be there.



????? Health packs ??????
????? Rewind ??????


----------



## Horus

That Zephyr Guy said:


> You outplay it by not giving them the opportunity to headshot you for free. *Yes, with hitscan you have to accept there are times they will get lucky shots on you*, but McCree has ALWAYS been able to get a lucky headshot on tracer that she might not be able to do anything about. By your logic, we should nerf McCree's base damage even further to the point where he can no longer one-shot her at any range, and thus possibly making him completely unplayable since he's already underpowered.
> 
> You outplay it by staying out of sight and getting the jump on him at a range where you do more damage. That's how you play Tracer.
> 
> 
> There's only two ways to buff McCree to make him fit his role better: increase his base damage, or increase his range.
> Increasing his base damage lowers his skill floor and makes him a tank killer.
> Increasing his range raises his skill ceiling and makes him a general dps.
> 
> Or, and this would be rad imo: Consecutive shots on the same target do more damage, though that would require a bit of balancing on his alt fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????? Health packs ??????
> ????? Rewind ??????



Always? No, if a Tracer just stayed away from his close range, she wouldn't get headshot. It'd be her fault she challenged it. Just accept it? You cannot go a full game without a McCree seeing you, this isn't a 1v1 game. There are better ways to balance McCree, like higher base damage but changing the Headshot multiplier so it's lower or non-existent. Balancing every hero and ones to come aren't black and white like you think it is. They all need to work in harmony. Getting one shot across the map is not harmony. I like your idea though.



Of course, I'm just saying there are times to be on the objective.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Horus said:


> Always? No, if a Tracer just stayed away from his close range, she wouldn't get headshot. It'd be her fault she challenged it. Just accept it? You cannot go a full game without a McCree seeing you, this isn't a 1v1 game. There are better ways to balance McCree, like higher base damage but changing the Headshot multiplier so it's lower or non-existent. Balancing every hero and ones to come aren't black and white like you think it is. They all need to work in harmony. Getting one shot across the map is not harmony. I like your idea though.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm just saying there are times to be on the objective.



Again, this change to his range has almost literally no effect on Tracer as the fall-off begins much farther than you think it does. This is specifically a buff for him to hurt tanks and Pharah. His interactions with Tracer should remain almost exactly the same unless you're standing still on the point.

Any other duel you'd have with McCree would put you in his old one-shot range and any place he's going to be spamming bullets at isn't a place Tracer would be coming from.


----------



## tobi!

If anyone would like to play I'm lvl 58
I can play junkrat, mercy, lucio 
Also if needed (not the best) 
Roadhog, pharah, Reinhardt, genji


----------



## radical6

ds


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I'm just glad I finished my competitive climb for now. Placed 51 after played essentially nothing but support and trying to keep people playing TDM alive instead of getting them to cap the point.


----------



## radical6

fdedc


----------



## Acruoxil

kallie said:


> 6 D.VA STACK WORKS IN COMPETITVE
> IM ****ING LAUGHING MY ASS OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS WAS ROUND 5 OF ATTACK AND WE DID IT AGAIN AND WENT THE OTHETR WAY TO SURPRISE THEM HAHAHAHAHHAHA



It actually does, we were on attack and the defense team had D va's. Every time we swarmed on the objective someone spammed a D va ult. It was impossible to get on the point lol.


----------



## tobi!

incoming d.va nerf lol


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Norski said:


> incoming d.va nerf lol



They're changing it so you can only play as one hero in competitive anyways.


----------



## Horus

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Again, this change to his range has almost literally no effect on Tracer as the fall-off begins much farther than you think it does. This is specifically a buff for him to hurt tanks and Pharah. His interactions with Tracer should remain almost exactly the same unless you're standing still on the point.
> 
> Any other duel you'd have with McCree would put you in his old one-shot range and any place he's going to be spamming bullets at isn't a place Tracer would be coming from.



*sigh*

This is literally just do you think one-shots are okay or not. There really isn't a reason to continue with this anymore but there is a reason why there isn't any other character that can one hit a tracer with that range.


----------



## Sanaki

hi everyone 

I started playing like a week or two after the launch, I'm only level 41 atm but I mainly play Genji, Hanzo, Widowmaker and Mercy. I play Soldier sometimes too. I don't really play much at the moment because I'm addicted to Pokemon again. my battle tag is Vaeska#11371


----------



## Acruoxil

Elin said:


> hi everyone
> 
> I started playing like a week or two after the launch, I'm only level 41 atm but I mainly play Genji, Hanzo, Widowmaker and Mercy. I play Soldier sometimes too. I don't really play much at the moment because I'm addicted to Pokemon again. my battle tag is Vaeska#11371


Thank you so much for playing Widow, i have nothing but respect for you


----------



## Sanaki

Aerate said:


> Thank you so much for playing Widow, i have nothing but respect for you



lol shes the first hero i liked but now i barely touch her :c


----------



## Acruoxil

Elin said:


> lol shes the first hero i liked but now i barely touch her :c



yeah likewise, though i still play her! she's really hard  especially after the nerf, not fun at all.


----------



## Sanaki

plus you insta-tilt your team lol or at least from my experience


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I really feel like Pharah needs more counters. Roadhog, Soldier 76, and Widowmaker were listed as good counters. Honestly though, if you're like me and are a bad sniper that already rules Widowmaker out. Roadhog I think is only a good counter if she's within hooking distance. Soldier 76 is a pretty good counter so long as you have good aiming. It feels like it's easier to get hit with her rockets than it is to hit her in the sky.


----------



## Sanaki

DarkDesertFox said:


> I really feel like Pharah needs more counters. Roadhog, Soldier 76, and Widowmaker were listed as good counters. Honestly though, if you're like me and are a bad sniper that already rules Widowmaker out. Roadhog I think is only a good counter if she's within hooking distance. Soldier 76 is a pretty good counter so long as you have good aiming. It feels like it's easier to get hit with her rockets than it is to hit her in the sky.



oh my gudness thank you lol i hate her rockets when im trying to snipe peeps


----------



## Horus

DarkDesertFox said:


> I really feel like Pharah needs more counters. Roadhog, Soldier 76, and Widowmaker were listed as good counters. Honestly though, if you're like me and are a bad sniper that already rules Widowmaker out. Roadhog I think is only a good counter if she's within hooking distance. Soldier 76 is a pretty good counter so long as you have good aiming. It feels like it's easier to get hit with her rockets than it is to hit her in the sky.



McCree and Ana can destroy her once the patch comes out (Later today?)

Honestly, it'll be hard for her once it does


----------



## Acruoxil

DarkDesertFox said:


> I really feel like Pharah needs more counters. Roadhog, Soldier 76, and Widowmaker were listed as good counters. Honestly though, if you're like me and are a bad sniper that already rules Widowmaker out. Roadhog I think is only a good counter if she's within hooking distance. Soldier 76 is a pretty good counter so long as you have good aiming. It feels like it's easier to get hit with her rockets than it is to hit her in the sky.




With the S76 nerf in the new patch his spread increases as you shoot, thus making him not so accurate from a distance anymore.

I love killing Pharah with Widow and Zenyatta lol. Widow's usually like "Go to sleep" and Zen has his special voice line when you kill Pharah while she uses her ult.


----------



## tobi!

IT'S HERE!!!!!!!!!

also if you plan on quick play today, dont be surprised if you join and there's 5 ana's.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Says they're experiencing technical issues with connections


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Was definitely feeling those issue tonight. I suck with aiming, but my god I don't suck this bad


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Those D.Va buffs are a bit much, same with Zenyatta.

The McCree buff made it feel pointless to go up close and dps with alt-fire and just stick to primary fire. It's very satisfying to drop a Roadhog with a clip of well placed shots. I can finally dps tanks again and it's not mindlessly E->RC.


----------



## Capella

i love the dva buffs i can actually kill people with my ult now (i got a quad kill potg) and the defense matrix is actually useful, i haven't tried out ana yet though


----------



## Acruoxil

Capella said:


> i love the dva buffs i can actually kill people with my ult now (i got a quad kill potg) and the defense matrix is actually useful, i haven't tried out ana yet though



She's actually too overpowered now, anyone who doesn't randomly spam her matrix hits like a tank


----------



## seliph

D.Va got buffed a bit too much lmao.
Played against 2 and it was near impossible, hopefully they change something next week.


----------



## tobi!

Tom said:


> Was definitely feeling those issue tonight. I suck with aiming, but my god I don't suck this bad



They changed the hitboxes so maybe that's why!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Just counter with Mei or a hard hitter? Her Meka is still squishy and Men's M1 ignores the matrix


----------



## Acruoxil

Tom said:


> Just counter with Mei or a hard hitter? Her Meka is still squishy and Men's M1 ignores the matrix



What's Men and its M1


----------



## radical6

wrg


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Aerate said:


> What's Men and its M1



listen here you

But if hitboxes changes that explains a lot, though maybe I just suck at Roadhoggin.


----------



## radical6

fd


----------



## Horus

Aerate said:


> She's actually too overpowered now, anyone who doesn't randomly spam her matrix hits like a tank





Tom said:


> Just counter with Mei or a hard hitter? Her Meka is still squishy and Men's M1 ignores the matrix



Mei would only work if you had teammates around as D.Va can out dps you.

Zarya and Roadhog are good counters but the entire offense cast and snipers are defenseless against her.


----------



## radical6

fdedsc


----------



## tobi!

kallie said:


> I GOT
> A YOUTUBE BUSINESS OFFER
> FROM POSTING MY POTG
> ????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????


Yeah they do that if you get more than a certain amount of views! But then you have to upload a lot more and get a lot more views on that video...

- - - Post Merge - - -



kallie said:


> mfw people in my rank try to carry their ****ty low rank friend
> why in the world am i put with a rank 37?
> who cant even do anything? seriously.. im 52 but wow
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> MFW I PLAY AND GET PUT WITH THEM AGAIN
> ****
> OFF


I have the opposite problem. I'm lvl 68 and the enemy team has a lvl 52 (ok low) and lvl 147 (OK TOO HIGH). LIKE??? HOW IS THAT BALANCED


----------



## radical6

dfdsedc


----------



## Tao

Norski said:


> I have the opposite problem. I'm lvl 68 and the enemy team has a lvl 52 (ok low) and lvl 147 (OK TOO HIGH). LIKE??? HOW IS THAT BALANCED



Levels don't really mean much though, which is why (IIRC) they don't make as much difference in match making. 

All you can really take from somebodies level is how long they've played and thus a very rough estimate of how well they should know the maps and character mechanics, and even then it's not a very good indicator of that. So grouping people together based on level would be pretty redundant and do nothing but make waiting times for matches longer (which would take the 'quick' out of 'quick play'). 

It's especially redundant with quick play where people are more likely to be playing as characters they're not necessarily that good with. I mean, I'm level 123, but I'm only 'good' with a handful of characters, though I'll still use pretty much all of them in quick play. If you see you're grouped with me and I'm playing Symettra, ignore my level and just leave the match, because my level is definitely not an indicator of my ability with her.


----------



## Tao

I stayed away for a few days to avoid the boring lobbies full of just Ana's and buffed characters, so I've only just really tried new stuff out.


I was pretty good with D.Va pre update, but she feels like a friggin' monster now. I didn't really think she needed buffing, but I do like the revamp.

I love that I don't have to 'hold on to' defense matrix anymore in preparation for if an enemy pops their ultimate (goodbye Mcree and Pharah ultimates). Also, with certain characters, I've noticed the cooldown is short enough and it recharges fast enough that you can absorb most/every shot by them if timed right without running out of charge.

It also feels a lot more 'involved' since I'm constantly turning defense matrix on and off to fire back at enemies between their shots/when I see them reload, rather than just trying to guess when a big attack is coming and wasting what was a relatively short ability with a big cooldown all in one go (though most other D.Va's I'm coming across still use it all in one go...Why do this unless it's to absorb an ultimate!?).

And not being killed by your own ultimate is a nice change I guess, though I've not really witnessed the benefit of it yet since I still keep running for cover out of habit every time I use it...




I like Ana too, but I'm kinda sucky with her. I mostly get frustrated with people being in the way when I try to heal. I kind of get the same problem with Mercy but I find it nowhere near as bad or as frequent, mostly because there's 11 possible people to get in the way with Ana plus it takes longer to try again if you get 'shot blocked' than it does with Mercy.

Though I'm happy enough just sleep darting people and leaving them to nap...And find it hilarious when you do it to D.Va, where Meka goes to sleep and she's struggling trapped inside.


----------



## radical6

fdergrerds


----------



## vel

gonna start playing overwatch, let us hope i don't suck


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Velour said:


> gonna start playing overwatch, let us hope i don't suck



If you want to play with some fellow TBT members whether you have PC/PS4/XB1 we have an active Discord chat you can join if you like *here*.


----------



## vel

DarkDesertFox said:


> If you want to play with some fellow TBT members whether you have PC/PS4/XB1 we have an active Discord chat you can join if you like *here*.



ty my friend c:


----------



## seliph

Hey it's me bringing in another new comic

http://comic.playoverwatch.com/en-us/ana-old-soldiers


----------



## Tao

nvll said:


> Hey it's me bringing in another new comic
> 
> http://comic.playoverwatch.com/en-us/ana-old-soldiers



But Solider can't run up walls!

HACKS!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

The issue with D.Va is that she's designed to be a flanking tank who murders the backline, similar to Winston, but they gave her the ability to be a very good frontliner - which overempowers her previous role. They either need to make her pilot form weaker, or make her dash have a longer cooldown, because at least with some very well placed dashes, you can outmaneuver Winston. D.Va's dash is on such a short cooldown (coupled with how versatile it is) that you're pretty much just screwed no matter how you try to run.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> Yeah they do that if you get more than a certain amount of views! But then you have to upload a lot more and get a lot more views on that video...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> I have the opposite problem. I'm lvl 68 and the enemy team has a lvl 52 (ok low) and lvl 147 (OK TOO HIGH). LIKE??? HOW IS THAT BALANCED



I misread this and thought you were rank 68 for a second and was like

!!!!!!!!!!!!


But yeah, level generally doesn't mean anything. If anything, you should be more afraid of the lower levels you get matched with because that means they play good enough to get matched with you despite a lack of experience.


----------



## tobi!

Zarya is fun to play. Difficult at times but she can be very rewarding. If we ever need a tank, I'll pick her instead of Roadhog or Bastion.


----------



## Cress

A surprise patch just came out, Ana got a few small buffs and McCree got some changes. Nothing much else.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

PuffleKirby21 said:


> A surprise patch just came out, Ana got a few small buffs and McCree got some changes. Nothing much else.



I like the changes. It's definitely a step in the right direction.

On a related note...

D.Va nerf ****ing when?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

PuffleKirby21 said:


> A surprise patch just came out, Ana got a few small buffs and McCree got some changes. Nothing much else.



Sigh. I hate when they do this because now console people have to wait for another big update before getting these changes. Those Ana changes are actually pretty darn helpful.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Norski said:


> Zarya is fun to play. Difficult at times but she can be very rewarding. If we ever need a tank, I'll pick her instead of Roadhog or Bastion.



How do you play Zarya? I've been trying to get a decent feel with her, but it seems like I can't find that sweet spot. Lazer seems to weak, so I have to rely on the right click for a bit.


----------



## Thunder

Tom said:


> How do you play Zarya? I've been trying to get a decent feel with her, but it seems like I can't find that sweet spot. Lazer seems to weak, so I have to rely on the right click for a bit.



There's a decent bit of timing involved. Zarya's shields will charge her laser when they take damage (what level your laser is at is shown right under the reticle, 100 being the max), so ideally you wanna throw 'em up when you know you or your teammates are about to take a bunch of damage. She seems to work pretty well with other tanks since they usually soak up a lot of damage and her projected barrier has a shorter cooldown than her particle barrier.

The barriers are also super handy for blocking one hit kills like D.va's self-destruct or Reinhardt's charge. This one time I saved a Genji from Junkrat's riptire, but he left that match thinking his deflect was what saved his bacon. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## tobi!

Tom said:


> How do you play Zarya? I've been trying to get a decent feel with her, but it seems like I can't find that sweet spot. Lazer seems to weak, so I have to rely on the right click for a bit.



In the middle of your screen when you are playing Zarya, you will see a number in the center. It can be from 0-100. This is her energy level. The higher the energy level, the more damage she will do. It will go down over time. 






If you see the far end one, you better be careful because that Zarya has a huge charge. 

Zarya has two shields: Particle Barrier and Projected Barrier.

The Particle Barrier is for herself. It absorbs damage and redirects the energy to her weapon's damage and width of its beam. The max energy you can get is 50. However, the shield will take 200 damage. This is complicated to explain but say she takes 199 damage. A riptire, which does 600 damage, will come by and detonate. The shield will take that final 1 damage and then disappear and you will remain unharmed from the riptire. Does that make sense? 

The Projected Barrier is for her teammates. It also redirects the energy for her weapon. The max energy is also 50. If a Reindhart charges your Mercy, put a shield on her before she hits a wall in order to 1. save her and 2. get 50 energy. 

So if you get both shields up and take immense damage from both, you'll end up with 100 energy.
As for her attacks, m1 is shortrange laser and m2 is an explosive charge that can hurt several enemies. It depends on the situation on which one you want to use. I use m1 when someone is close to me but if the enemies are at the entrance of Anubis, I'll just m2. Sometimes I'll m2 if someone is near be like Tracer who I can't target for the life of me. However, be careful since you take damage from your own m2.

Her ultimate is extremely useful...for other teammates. If you have 100 energy and you are rightclicking, then you may be able to kill a 200-400hp heroes. However, the better way to eliminate anyone there is to get Hanzo, D.Va, Reindhart, and some other damage ult to unite with yours. Say you capture 5 in there. Hanzo releases the Dragons and they cannot escape and die. Yay...Hanzo got POTG...even though you set it up...

Or you could just do this: https://gfycat.com/ForkedBasicKingbird

*It's also worth noting that Zarya's laser (m1) ignores Genji's deflect and D.Va's defense matrix. *


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Very helpful, thanks!


----------



## radical6

pretty sure winston, zarya, and symmetra m1s all ignore genjis deflect and dvas defense matrix


----------



## Trent the Paladin

kallie said:


> pretty sure winston, zarya, and symmetra m1s all ignore genjis deflect and dvas defense matrix



Mei as well.


----------



## Tao

kallie said:


> pretty sure winston, zarya, and symmetra m1s all ignore genjis deflect and dvas defense matrix



This made me wonder:

If Genji deflected an enemy Ana's bullet at his own team, would it heal them?


----------



## seliph

Tao said:


> This made me wonder:
> 
> If Genji deflected an enemy Ana's bullet at his own team, would it heal them?



Anything that touches Genji's deflect becomes his attack so it hurts them.

Edit: Wait I misread what you said, I'm not sure now but I wanna test it.


----------



## Jawile

I only got into the Overwatch Hype after I played the open beta lol
I main Soldier, Junkrat, D.Va, and Zenyatta. Does anyone else play on Xbox One? I'd love to play with some other TBT members.


----------



## Bunnilla

Symmetra is such a good character I love playing with her, and have an epic skin on her


----------



## tobi!

New update coming soon!


----------



## radical6

mkk


----------



## seliph

Olympic Trailer is here btw
https://twitter.com/PlayOverwatch/status/760543474177368064



kallie said:


> NEW OVERWATCH SKINS - OLYMPIC THEMED!
> 
> only way to get them is to buy rio edition lootboxes from the shop, you do however get one free rio lootbox. there are 90 new items in total and theyre only here for a limited time
> 
> I HOPE I CAN GET LUCIOS SKIN..



Time to say goodbye to all my money


----------



## vel

that looks so sick, genji's skin looks so clean


----------



## Thunder

lucio's skin was the one i got from the free box

but i'd rather have the epic skins instead of the legendary ones


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Oooh can't wait to hop onto Overwatch now


----------



## Acruoxil

Got the legendary Zarya skin on my first box. Is this my lucky day or something


----------



## tobi!

Tom said:


> Oooh can't wait to hop onto Overwatch now



:/ tons of connection issues...


----------



## radical6

efrgthy54rtfgvc


----------



## seliph

I got the Zarya skin I hate everything


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Time for me to get back into Overwatch, i love seasonal stuff.

Also if I don't get this skin I'm going to cry, it just looks so nice:


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Time for me to get back into Overwatch, i love seasonal stuff.
> 
> Also if I don't get this skin I'm going to cry, it just looks so nice:



I want that skin as well!

Also my free loot box was nothing but disappointment, two seasonal sprays and then two regular blue widowskins.


----------



## tobi!

So far I have Mercy, Genji, and both of Lucio's Olympic skins. I've got what I wanted. 

Zarya's skin isn't appealing imo.


----------



## seliph

I need the Genji skin I will give my soul


----------



## Horus

I wasted $80 usd for this.


----------



## tobi!

nvll said:


> I need the Genji skin I will give my soul





Horus said:


> I wasted $80 usd for this.



ur soul is worth $80usd gj


----------



## seliph

Norski said:


> ur soul is worth $80usd gj



I'm amazed it's worth more than a single Ritz cracker


----------



## vel

my box gave me a different color of reinhardt and an american mccree skin, yay?


----------



## tobi!

Awake said:


> my box gave me a different color of reinhardt and an american mccree skin, yay?



American McCree is everyone's fav
(AmeriCree?)


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Horus said:


> I wasted $80 usd for this.



Wow, are the odds that bad?


----------



## seliph

Good news: Didn't have to give anyone my soul, just $20


----------



## Horus

DarkDesertFox said:


> Wow, are the odds that bad?



For the specific skin, possibly. I got the McCree, Mercy, and Torb multiple times within the first 50 boxes, with legendaries. The universe just hates me.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Horus said:


> For the specific skin, possibly. I got the McCree, Mercy, and Torb multiple times within the first 50 boxes, with legendaries. The universe just hates me.



Ah, okay I misinterpreted. I thought you meant that was the best thing you got of the $80 you spent. The top thing on my list is Tracer's highlight intro. I'm almost level 200 so those lootboxes will be piling up soon. I'll only spend RLC if I don't get the items I want near the end of the event.


----------



## tobi!

I really want the Junkrat POTG opening :l


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Kinda tired of getting non-summer stuff from my loot boxes. ESPECIALLY WIDOW STUFF I DON'T PLAY WIDOW GO AWAY


----------



## Acruoxil

Tom said:


> Kinda tired of getting non-summer stuff from my loot boxes. ESPECIALLY WIDOW STUFF I DON'T PLAY WIDOW GO AWAY



Widow is life bro


----------



## pandapples

It's like they know I have most hours on d.va so they make it 100x harder to get her skin over other ppl I never play ;A; 

I got the cute tracer one tho so I guess I gotta learn her now...


----------



## Acruoxil

pandapples said:


> It's like they know I have most hours on d.va so they make it 100x harder to get her skin over other ppl I never play ;A;
> 
> I got the cute tracer one tho so I guess I gotta learn her now...



This is why you play all heroes (':


----------



## pandapples

Aerate said:


> This is why you play all heroes (':



If only I got the same level of enjoyment playing all heroes


----------



## Capella

i just want the summer dva and tracer skins but here i am getting voice lines, also apparently im top 5% of dva players in quick play, im trying out comp more and i went from rank 31 (my brother plays on this acc too and is like really bad) to 57 in uh three days, so far ive only lost 4 games? im trying to get to 60


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Oh yeah S1 ends soon-ish. I dunno if I actually wanna improve my rank for some extra Comp Points for Gold Weapon skins.


----------



## radical6

ergt34redfvc


----------



## tobi!

what is everyone's winrate % in quick play or comp?

also i regret not participating at all in comp :/ lol. maybe next season i'll do it


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

In Quick play I've literally lost only 1 game more than I've won :/


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Competitive was just too painful to do. I'll list my biggest problems with it one more time.

- Message for leaving without penalty unclear. Only when you stay until *after* the warning does it tell you that you will receive a loss.
- Your reward for winning is much smaller if the entire other team decides to quit.
- If your own team leaves and you stay you will still be punished with a loss whether you decide to play it through or leave.
- Matches are way too long and also leave room for the risk of a teammate being disconnected or leaving.
- There were bundles of glitches at the beginning of competitive that caused people to not be rewarded in full for their efforts.
- Playing supports did not earn you as big of a reward as your team.

There will need to be some MAJOR changes if I'm ever going to consider playing competitive again. It was not fun in the slightest. The penalty message itself cost me 3 or 4 losses in my 10 qualifying games because of how unclear it was. Needless to say, I might have lost those matches because teammates left who were also tricked by that message. Gold weapons are not worth that hell.


----------



## Cress

My win rate is 52% in quick play (336 games won, 302 lost, 642 total games played). I won 6 of my 10 placement matches but I haven't touched it since because competitive is awful lol


----------



## Capella

i never really had any problems with competitive, maybe i just got lucky like no one on my team has ever left the only problems i had was just people who sucked at the game. i just can't wait until the next season starts so my stats arent messed up and i can actually do placement matches, i'm probably gonna end up grouping with people. i should probably learn to play more heroes. the only heroes i play in comp are dva tracer winston and zarya, i don't go support usually cause i don't trust my team mates and the person im grouped with usually goes support. competitive gives me so much anxiety though, i'm gonna play more and hopefully i can get to 60 before it ends


----------



## Hyoshido

I'll probably be one of the only people who won't touch competitive, I play mainly for fun instead of striving to win, of course I won't mess around in quick play and I'll still aim to win, but unlike most people I've seen on the game, I won't gloat about it.

However if the POTG is by a reaper pressing the Q key, I will be very disappointed.


----------



## Capella

So if anyone saw season 1 is ending and the end of the season rewards were announced 

I don't really care about the golden guns, seems kinda pointless and is barely noticeable on some characters, I really do hope they'll fix competitive next season though, coinflip is the worst


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Capella said:


> So if anyone saw season 1 is ending and the end of the season rewards were announced
> 
> I don't really care about the golden guns, seems kinda pointless and is barely noticeable on some characters, I really do hope they'll fix competitive next season though, coinflip is the worst


Golden guns are kinda lame but the animated sprays seem pretty neat. 

Definitely not planning to mess with comp much outside of placement matches, the climb was frustrating and spending like 8 out of 10 of those matches learning to play Mercy was a pain. I do hope the changes that come about in S2 are decent, not sure I like the removal of Sudden Deaths.


----------



## radical6

ewqrtgfv


----------



## Cress

So we're just going to completely ignore the new map okay


----------



## coney

The new map looks really cool! The music sure made me hyped for it. I like how the payload is actually ramming the castle door. it's also a hybrid style map which is my favorite type of game mode. Also was there any Sombra hints in the video?


----------



## radical6

efre3rfvb


----------



## seliph

kallie said:


> GENJI GOT NERFED SO HARD RIP GENJI MAINS



****ING WHY DID THEY DO THAT HE WASN'T A PROBLEM


----------



## Horus

kallie said:


> GENJI GOT NERFED SO HARD RIP GENJI MAINS





nvll said:


> ****ING WHY DID THEY DO THAT HE WASN'T A PROBLEM









He did nothing wrong


----------



## radical6

vfer3rfgbrtedfv


----------



## seliph

kallie said:


> his ult buff was fine, hell maybe even increase ult charge time
> 
> but his mobility changes only punishes GOOD players. animation canceling, etc was a thing good genjis did. nerfing that and taking away his mobility hurts him. hes the new mccree
> 
> in 3 months he will be ok i guess if they fix him like mccree lol
> 
> im happy for the mercy buff though, i really love mercy. hanzos buff is ok but now everyone spams arrows as him hoping for a headshot lmao



They didn't buff his ult they nerfed it. It was 8 seconds now it's 6.

I'm so pissed about the animation cancelling being taken away though like pls blizzard change your mind


----------



## radical6

fedfv


----------



## Horus

kallie said:


> his ult nerf was fine, hell maybe even increase ult charge time
> 
> but his mobility changes only punishes GOOD players. animation canceling, etc was a thing good genjis did. nerfing that and taking away his mobility hurts him. hes the new mccree
> 
> in 3 months he will be ok i guess if they fix him like mccree lol
> 
> im happy for the mercy buff though, i really love mercy. hanzos buff is ok but now everyone spams arrows as him hoping for a headshot lmao



I agree with pretty much everything you said. It's like they wanted to take away any fun from Genji. "Make it so he can only hold left click like every other hero with the mobility of every hero. That'll do it" 

I'm pretty sure the combination of every weaboo player like myself will make Blizzard revert it but it's still a scary time for Genjis across the universe. Ayy, Hanzo in the meantime though! Shimadabros4lyfe


----------



## seliph

kallie said:


> i meant nerf



Oh ok
But yeah I like Mercy's buff too, I've been playing with her more so that'll be nice


----------



## radical6

ertg54redfc


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I really hope console users don't have to wait until the map release date next month to get the new patch.


----------



## Acruoxil

Lmao nvll now you know why I got pissed about the widowmaker nerf

THEY STILL HAVENT DONE ANYTHING ABOUT HER WHAT THE HECK MAN


----------



## seliph

TIME TO LEARN HOW TO PLAY GRANDPA

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aerate said:


> Lmao nvll now you know why I got pissed about the widowmaker nerf
> 
> THEY STILL HAVENT DONE ANYTHING ABOUT HER WHAT THE HECK MAN



I have no idea what you're talking about 'cause I'm not a filthy ps4 player


----------



## Cress

DarkDesertFox said:


> I really hope console users don't have to wait until the map release date next month to get the new patch.



Well they probably will, because that's when I'm guessing PC will get the patch too.


----------



## Kuroh

welp tomorrow is the last day to get the Rio Lootboxes... :' ) not sure if I should buy some because all I've gotten from them were player icons, sprays, voice lines, and the Widowmaker skin but nothing that I was hoping to get orz


----------



## seliph

I finally got the Widowmaker Tricolore skin

I can finally be Pepsiman


----------



## Kuroh

Decided not to spend any rlc after all and earned one more loot box today, with the luck i've had so far I didn't think I would actually get the genji skin but man... ; v ; !!


----------



## radical6

e3rtg43redf


----------



## Hyoshido

I swear I've unboxed both Tracer summer skins 3 times now...And the Widow one, like...5?

But yet I can't get Reaper's "It's in the refrigerator" voice line once??
I swear, it must be legendary rare.


----------



## seliph

Hyoshido said:


> I swear I've unboxed both Tracer summer skins 3 times now...And the Widow one, like...5?
> 
> But yet I can't get Reaper's "It's in the refrigerator" voice line once??
> I swear, it must be legendary rare.



I got that one today finally but I didn't get the BMX Reaper icon and I'm a little sad.
That's the only thing I wanted that I didn't get though so hooray.


----------



## Hyoshido

nvll said:


> I got that one today finally but I didn't get the BMX Reaper icon and I'm a little sad.
> That's the only thing I wanted that I didn't get though so hooray.


I'm missing American McCree, the white summer Zarya one and Reaper's summer voice line I think, then I have everything minus some sprays and icons

Edit: Got McCree's skin earlier \o/


----------



## Cress

The only things I wanted were Lucio's Selecao skin (or however you spell it + way too many accents) and Symmetra's ribbon emote. I got a bunch of other cool stuff too so I'm happy  The only outfits that I didn't get were Zarya's red Weightlifter outfit, Mercy's and Torb's outfit. Torb's is the only one of the three that I sorta want, but I've played him like 2 times so it isn't a big deal.


----------



## Hyoshido

Well, Summer games are done, atleast I got treated to a Legendary skin just after it finished, so good stuff right there.

Never got the Reaper voice line, I'm shattered.


----------



## Cress

http://us.battle.net/forums/en/overwatch/topic/20748794686

Spoopy :O


----------



## mob

sombra never gonna come


----------



## DarkDesertFox

mob said:


> sombra never gonna come



Nope.


----------



## Contessa

When you only get 1 of the summer games skins (mcree) but get the pharah medal victory pose 4 times :/


----------



## FleuraBelle

Contessa said:


> When you only get 1 of the summer games skins (mcree) but get the pharah medal victory pose 4 times :/



That was the one skin I wanted the most but didn't get. ;w;


----------



## Hyoshido

Contessa said:


> When you only get 1 of the summer games skins (mcree) but get the pharah medal victory pose 4 times :/


Seeing many legendary skins pop up and they were Tracer's summer ones was a big insult to me, like, not even any normal legendary skins :C



mob said:


> sombra never gonna come


Who Sombra

I've seen the name tossed a few times, but idk who that is


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Most of the Legendary skins that popped for me weren't even summer skins which was upsetting. Thanks Blizzard I wanted to complete my Widowmaker skins during the Summer Games. /s

I ended up buying a few but never got the big one I wanted which was Dva's. Wound up with a few plus the best Mercy skin so it's something at least.


----------



## radical6

e3r4tfg34edfcv


----------



## Thunder

kallie said:


> I GOT ALL THE SUMMER SKINS EXCEPT THE ONE I WANTED THE MOST! BRAZIL LUCIO! WHY! **** EVERYONE WHO GOT IT TWICE! BRAZIL LUCIO IS SO BEAUTIFUL! I LOVE HIM! I CHERISH HIM!



i got it like 3 times and i dont even want it


----------



## Espionage

I quite love Overwatch, a little bit too much like Team Fortress 2 though but awesome game needless to say.


----------



## radical6

errgb


----------



## mob

i got tracers legendary summer skins so many times :///


----------



## Hyoshido

Someone called me a wuss and to get good because I had to run away from a deadly situation when I played Winston.

Roadhog chained me, Soldier 76 was shooting me and a Phara was incoming, so I Ult'd to recover my health and back away to safety.

Do they expect me to stay and become an easy target in both situations, no sir, not at all!


----------



## Klave

I reallyy want to play this game but my laptop is too sucky... intel pentium processor over here 

Does anyone have experience of playing this on a low end laptop?


----------



## seliph

Hyoshido said:


> Someone called me a wuss and to get good because I had to run away from a deadly situation when I played Winston.
> 
> Roadhog chained me, Soldier 76 was shooting me and a Phara was incoming, so I Ult'd to recover my health and back away to safety.
> 
> Do they expect me to stay and become an easy target in both situations, no sir, not at all!



I've had people yell at me for running to cover while discord orbed to get the orb off me

Some people smh


----------



## Hyoshido

A 1GB update was downloaded earlier to be released at a later date, I assume that's prepping for Season 2 and such then.



nvll said:


> I've had people yell at me for running to cover while discord orbed to get the orb off me
> 
> Some people smh


tf, isn't that like the smart thing to do when orbed? Idk why people would moan about that, it makes sense to take cover lmao.

I use Zen a lot, and I'm HAPPY for his discord nerf because I won't feel so bad for using him.


----------



## Squidward

This game looks so good. I might get it one day!


----------



## Hyoshido

Season 2 along with the new Rein skins and emotes are out on PC (outside of ptr)


----------



## Kuroh

New update is out for consoles as well, the Eichenwald map has been a lot of fun to explore!! I have yet to start Competitive Play Season 2 though because last season if one teammate left, they would all leave orz


----------



## seliph

I'VE BEEN NERFED </3


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Played a single placement match with a few of you tonight and spent the rest of it on the weekly brawl? Digging the new map, it's pretty helpful in learning Reinhardt. Kinda disappointed that it can be really easy to keep players choked up in the first segment of the map though, I was hoping that they had added another path or something.


----------



## seliph

Tom said:


> Played a single placement match with a few of you tonight and spent the rest of it on the weekly brawl? Digging the new map, it's pretty helpful in learning Reinhardt. Kinda disappointed that it can be really easy to keep players choked up in the first segment of the map though, I was hoping that they had added another path or something.



There's a couple (or one? I can't remember) ways around the bridge but it still leaves you pretty visible so it's kinda hard to flank unfortunately. Unless there's more paths that I just haven't found.

The rest of the map is super cool though, and I'm sure there's still parts of it I haven't explored yet.


----------



## tobi!

Tom said:


> Played a single placement match with a few of you tonight and spent the rest of it on the weekly brawl? Digging the new map, it's pretty helpful in learning Reinhardt. Kinda disappointed that it can be really easy to keep players choked up in the first segment of the map though, I was hoping that they had added another path or something.


The way my team gets through is we have a tracer, genji, or pharah get to the point to distract. Once everyone abandons the bottleneck, the team pushes through.

A way to go around the bridge is the have pharah or genji go above the roofs of the building on the left side of the bridge.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My placement games so far are 5 wins 1 loss. Hoping to group up with my other teammates. it's so much better to play with other people than soloque


----------



## seliph

WHAT DID I DO TO DESERVE UNBOXING THIS


----------



## vel

nvll said:


> WHAT DID I DO TO DESERVE UNBOXING THIS



have you sinned recently? i've heard sinning results in bad things

level 79 on overwatch now, i'm gonna try competitive when i reach 81, too bad league tilts me so hard that idk if i'll ever do competitive again


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Comp OW isn't too bad so long as you keep positive tbh. I placed 2100 something Gold tonight, pretty sure it'd have been higher had I not kept dropping connection for some reason.


----------



## mob

i got diamond today im so happy ^q^


----------



## Hyoshido

I feel sad for the Soldier now.

This is the only POTG I've ever got with someone purposely suiciding so I had to...


----------



## radical6

e3rtghy54rtfgcv


----------



## Capella

havent played season 2 yet but i will soon probably... anyways i love the new sitting emotes, i bought the dva one its super cute esp when your teamates crouch and pretend to watch it


----------



## radical6

dwesdc


----------



## Cress

Cybergoth Zarya>Olympic Zarya. Sorrynotsorry.
Industrial is terrible and can go burn though


----------



## vel

just bought scavenger d.va skin, i look so dope


----------



## Cress

I just made a Mei salty with Mercy.
Every time they used their ult they get 2+ kills and the- *HERUHS NEVUH DIE.* So they would try aga- *HEROOS NEVOO DEE.* So the third time should work, right? Wrong, Mercy shot u to death before you could icicle any of mama Mercy's children. After that, they typed into the chat "My team sucks" *NO YOUR TEAM IS FINE YOU'RE JUST GETTING BODIED BY A MERCY NOW HUSH.*


----------



## Hyoshido

Just did my 10 competitive matches, got 2525 ranking, hoping to at least boost it up to 3K before it ends.

I'd love to get me a gold gun for Winston so I'll probably aim for more.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Kinda wish there was other prizes for comp OW besides golden guns and a moving spray, nothing really motivates me to play it more since I usually don't have more time to dedicate to improving my rank.


----------



## mob

i really thought there were gonna be exclusive skins kinda like league imo '_>'


----------



## vel

i decided against playing competitive, it's just a bunch of disappointment because i suck l mao and there isn't anything cool that you can get so nah


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I'm feeling pretty good about all tanks minus Zarya, been getting a lot of compliments in QP about it.


----------



## Cress

5,555th post, so I'll post something important.
https://www.reddit.com/r/Overwatch/comments/4zeskt/sitting_with_symmetra_an_indepth_guide_to/
It's better when sitting with friends.


----------



## tobi!

havent been playing well recently :\


----------



## seliph

I'm getting better with Reaper aside from the fact that I keep messing up my shadow steps because I accidentally moved my mouse 1 pixel down


----------



## Hyoshido

I've been losing so badly in comp as of late, it's so stressful since I always go Lucio or Zen in comp and having to rely on randomers is literally hell.


----------



## vel

i really hate hanzo, like i don't even aim and i kill them. he isn't broken but those scatter arrows honestly make me want to cry


----------



## mob

i've gotten better with widowmaker but now im absolute ****e with genji T_T


----------



## radical6

2e3r45tghbhrt43ewdsxz


----------



## tobi!

there's a glitch where junkrat's riptires dont count. :/ it'll stay zero if u press tab and it also potg wont recognize it


----------



## vel

i can't get anything good in these stupid loot boxes anymore wtf


----------



## seliph

When you unbox D.Va's "game on" emote and you don't have to save coins for it anymore


----------



## Hyoshido

nvll said:


> When you unbox D.Va's "game on" emote and you don't have to save coins for it anymore


noice, I keep getting duplicates of just rares so I'm barely even saving up coins B^(


----------



## vel

nvll said:


> When you unbox D.Va's "game on" emote and you don't have to save coins for it anymore



LUCKYY


----------



## seliph

Hyoshido said:


> noice, I keep getting duplicates of just rares so I'm barely even saving up coins B^(



The only good thing about me getting at least 2 duplicates each crate is it slowly builds up. Especially since I've also been unboxing money itself a lot recently.

My dilemma now is what to buy now though lmao. I might just keep saving since Halloween is around the corner and HOPEFULLY there's gonna be a ton of new stuff


----------



## radical6

ddf


----------



## seliph

kallie said:


> W I T C H
> 
> M E R C Y









M a k e  i t  h a p p e n


----------



## vel

i unboxed the game on emote i'm gonna cry


----------



## Trent the Paladin

nvll said:


> The only good thing about me getting at least 2 duplicates each crate is it slowly builds up. Especially since I've also been unboxing money itself a lot recently.
> 
> My dilemma now is what to buy now though lmao. I might just keep saving since Halloween is around the corner and HOPEFULLY there's gonna be a ton of new stuff


HALLOWEEN GAMES BASKETS, SPECIAL ITEMS ONLY AVAILABLE TO UNBOX DURING OCTOBER


----------



## seliph

Tom said:


> HALLOWEEN GAMES BASKETS, SPECIAL ITEMS ONLY AVAILABLE TO UNBOX DURING OCTOBER



Me during the month of October





I hope there's some sort of Halloween brawl like there was for the olympics but I can't think of what that would be.
It'd be really cool if they copied one of TF2's Halloween events though


----------



## radical6

3r4tghbnt543rev


----------



## tobi!

They'll probably just make it like Summer Games where you earn Halloween Boxes. So, maybe there will be rares only obtainable then.

- - - Post Merge - - -





junkrat potg plus bonus salt:


----------



## Hyoshido

Had so many bad matches in comp lately, some people can't even defend or push to save their lives lmao.


----------



## bigger34

No one can hide from sights.


----------



## tobi!

trying really hard to master Hanzo...not working out


----------



## vel

hanzo is so random imo, like you shoot and it sprays and you don't know where it's gonna end up. honestly my aim is hella wacked, so i either kill them on headshot or i have a body shot and they run away.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Awake said:


> hanzo is so random imo, like you shoot and it sprays and you don't know where it's gonna end up. honestly my aim is hella wacked, so i either kill them on headshot or i have a body shot and they run away.



"Simple geometry"


----------



## seliph

Norski said:


> trying really hard to master Hanzo...not working out



Yeah I've been trying him out but I'm not the greatest with him either. I'd be great if no one dared to come up close to me but as soon as someone does I just scream and hope a scatter arrow kills them


----------



## tobi!

I think his wolf legendary is the best skin in game


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Norski said:


> trying really hard to master Hanzo...not working out



I've had some mixed games playing him. Some games I do fantastic, I'm pretty sure there was a game on Dorado where the other team actually complimented me. But a vast majority of games I just feel like an idiot. I dunno how someone like Seagull playing Hanzo reliably.


----------



## vel

i had the worst games tonight, i played 10 of them i think, to get to level 94, and i only had one good dva game. i should probably try again tmr.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

This is too hilarious. Everyone has to see it. Although if you don't know the Shadow the Hedgehog game opening you won't get it.


----------



## tobi!

DDOS again


----------



## Hyoshido

Found two buds that I do competitive with, so close to being Diamond rank :>


----------



## Acruoxil

Dropped from 2550 to 2000 from solo ranking, now I'm back up to 2760 (':


----------



## tobi!

I think I'm just destined to play Zarya or something... Can't seem to play anything else.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I've reached Platinum Rank in Overwatch.  I dunno if I wanna solo queue any higher than this to be honest.


----------



## Hyoshido

Silly question, but would anyone here be able to help me get Zen's rapid discord achievement? Doing it with randomers is near impossible to achieve.

Pretty sure it's just Zen's and Lucio's pixel achievements I need, but Lucio's is actually doable and not all that impossible.

Pc version, doesn't matter what region.


----------



## radical6

e34rtfgbre3wsx


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Hyoshido said:


> Silly question, but would anyone here be able to help me get Zen's rapid discord achievement? Doing it with randomers is near impossible to achieve.
> 
> Pretty sure it's just Zen's and Lucio's pixel achievements I need, but Lucio's is actually doable and not all that impossible.
> 
> Pc version, doesn't matter what region.


Hasn't Rapid Discord been confirmed to be broken? I swear anytime /r/Overwatch mentions that achievement twenty people chime in saying it's either impossible to do right now or glitched.


----------



## tobi!

Hyoshido said:


> Silly question, but would anyone here be able to help me get Zen's rapid discord achievement? Doing it with randomers is near impossible to achieve.
> 
> Pretty sure it's just Zen's and Lucio's pixel achievements I need, but Lucio's is actually doable and not all that impossible.
> 
> Pc version, doesn't matter what region.



What level are you? Maybe I can help.


----------



## Hyoshido

Tom said:


> Hasn't Rapid Discord been confirmed to be broken? I swear anytime /r/Overwatch mentions that achievement twenty people chime in saying it's either impossible to do right now or glitched.


Has it? Well darn, if that's the case then that sucks ass, hope it's made much easier if it gets fixed.



Norski said:


> What level are you? Maybe I can help.


Nearly 250


----------



## Cress

Hyoshido said:


> Silly question, but would anyone here be able to help me get Zen's rapid discord achievement? Doing it with randomers is near impossible to achieve.
> 
> Pretty sure it's just Zen's and Lucio's pixel achievements I need, but Lucio's is actually doable and not all that impossible.
> 
> Pc version, doesn't matter what region.



I'd help but I don't know how I could help since I can't play any offense or defense hero.

Or any tank hero...



Or any support hero......



I can play Mercy with a gun, is that good enough?


----------



## Hyoshido

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'd help but I don't know how I could help since I can't play any offense or defense hero.


Naw I getcha.
I mean, there's always the EASIER solution, but it's literally the baby's way of doing it.

That would require 4 people to allow me to weaken them, put a discord orb, kill them and do the same to the other 3.

For my latest attempts, I've tried to have an ally Ana boost a Genji or Reinhardt and I discord the people they plan to kill, however that's been a failure since I'm either focused or something is distracting me (AKA, enemy Reinhardt's ult or a Roadhog's hook)


----------



## tobi!

Hyoshido said:


> Naw I getcha.
> I mean, there's always the EASIER solution, but it's literally the baby's way of doing it.
> 
> That would require 4 people to allow me to weaken them, put a discord orb, kill them and do the same to the other 3.
> 
> For my latest attempts, I've tried to have an ally Ana boost a Genji or Reinhardt and I discord the people they plan to kill, however that's been a failure since I'm either focused or something is distracting me (AKA, enemy Reinhardt's ult or a Roadhog's hook)


Sometimes achievements get harder with level.

I can try to help but like you said, there's a lot of distractions :/


----------



## Hyoshido

Norski said:


> Sometimes achievements get harder with level.
> 
> I can try to help but like you said, there's a lot of distractions :/


Definitely, people get a whole ton smarter especially over level 200 and above.

The achievement isn't exactly a requirement in my life, I'd just like to complete the whole pixel achievements sometime soon, think I just need Zen, Genji, Lucio and McCree's (funny huh? It's easy as anything...)

Otherwise, what hero/es do you people plan to buy a gold weapon for? I'm planning on getting Zen one when I hit 3000 competitive points and Winston one after this season ends and grind for more in the next season.


----------



## tobi!

I'll probably get Zarya's golden just cause for some reason I'm destined to play her. I tried other chars but I'm not as consistant with them like I am with Zarya.
Might get Mercy's or Lucio's too since I support a ton.
If I could, I'd get Hanzo's for ****s and giggles even though I have 34 minutes on him.


----------



## tobi!

Hyoshido said:


> Naw I getcha.
> I mean, there's always the EASIER solution, but it's literally the baby's way of doing it.
> 
> That would require 4 people to allow me to weaken them, put a discord orb, kill them and do the same to the other 3.
> 
> For my latest attempts, I've tried to have an ally Ana boost a Genji or Reinhardt and I discord the people they plan to kill, however that's been a failure since I'm either focused or something is distracting me (AKA, enemy Reinhardt's ult or a Roadhog's hook)



GOOD NEWS FOR YOU! NEW UPDATE SHOWS: Fixed a time calculation issue that was causing Zenyatta's "Rapid Discord" achievement to be more difficult than intended

Now you might be able to get it!


----------



## Cress

Hyoshido said:


> Otherwise, what hero/es do you people plan to buy a gold weapon for? I'm planning on getting Zen one when I hit 3000 competitive points and Winston one after this season ends and grind for more in the next season.



Ana's is the only golden weapon that I like between every character. The rest look just okay or bad. Too bad I can't aim at all so I can't play Ana even if I like her and have a general idea on how to play her. ;_;

L?cio's looks nice too I guess.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Norski said:


> GOOD NEWS FOR YOU! NEW UPDATE SHOWS: Fixed a time calculation issue that was causing Zenyatta's "Rapid Discord" achievement to be more difficult than intended
> 
> Now you might be able to get it!



Is that overall or just PTR? I saw people talking about it over on /r/Overwatch but it seemed like it was PTR only. 

I think I'd probably get Mei's or D.va's golden gun. Don't particularly care for any of them.


----------



## tobi!

It's ptr now but it will be transferred later.


----------



## Hyoshido

Norski said:


> GOOD NEWS FOR YOU! NEW UPDATE SHOWS: Fixed a time calculation issue that was causing Zenyatta's "Rapid Discord" achievement to be more difficult than intended
> 
> Now you might be able to get it!


Yeee I saw the notes earlier, hopefully able to get it when it's out for regular overwatch :^o


----------



## vel

tb to when the rapid discord achievement was kinda achievable, and then discord orb was nerfed


----------



## radical6

drfv vfderwdfc


----------



## Capella

ive been using ana a lot more...shes so much fun, shes underrated tbh. its funny to unexpectedly nano boost friends too lul


----------



## Hyoshido

Capella said:


> ive been using ana a lot more...shes so much fun, shes underrated tbh. its funny to unexpectedly nano boost friends too lul


She's actually quite common in competitive, At least what I've seen while being Platinum ranked.


----------



## vel

just started competitive games, right now i'm 4/2. thank god the worst i can do now is 4/6 aha


----------



## radical6

j23nerfdvwesdx


----------



## vel

got placed in 2524, played two games and lost bc team can't get on the point apparently, even tho they're right next to it, and got bumped down to 2415 i think. i was doing so well too.


----------



## Capella

kallie said:


> ana is like, the most used support until her incoming nerf, shes on almost every team because nanoboost is great, she was on almost every pro team and knocked lucio off his spot
> 
> mercys still kinda weak in pro though. shes great to use in comp when im not playing with my usual team because i can heal mistakes, but shes still **** tier in pro esports. rip mercy



hm idk maybe i just havent been playing enough season 2 cause she was never used in season 1 but probably cause no one knew how to use her, i was also like saying that cause of pick rates and stuff too. also yeah mercy isnt always the best pick but her res for defending can be huge but thats only if you're able to pull it off and not die

Also symmetra is being reworked she had a few new voice lines in the PTR, it seems like she'll be able to boost the hp on shields and also have more teleporter charges, might not be final though


----------



## radical6

ERJFGRE3DFVER34EFDC


----------



## tobi!

lost over 100 points...not feeling too good about overwatch


----------



## mob

i hate plat and diamond elo everyone is so bad and it seems like a lot of ppl only know how to play dps
"i cant play lucio xD"


----------



## radical6

e3r4tgbhrt4sdxz


----------



## vel

mob said:


> i hate plat and diamond elo everyone is so bad and it seems like a lot of ppl only know how to play dps
> "i cant play lucio xD"



i'm in the exact same situation, most people care about kills rather than the point. i saw a widowmaker literally stand two spaces from the point just because she wanted a kill?


----------



## Hyoshido

mob said:


> i hate plat and diamond elo everyone is so bad and it seems like a lot of ppl only know how to play dps
> "i cant play lucio xD"


But in my mind it's "I can't play DPS" lmao


----------



## Trent the Paladin

mob said:


> i hate plat and diamond elo everyone is so bad and it seems like a lot of ppl only know how to play dps
> "i cant play lucio xD"



I played a match last night where the Reinhardt wouldn't stop charging in on Hanamura by himself. He'd get walled off from us and then killed, he'd rage over the mic that we were stupid. It's hilarous even the people he queued with called him out on it. 

I just want out of Plat hell.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Out of curiosity by the way, is anyone watching the Overwatch Open?


----------



## vel

Tom said:


> Out of curiosity by the way, is anyone watching the Overwatch Open?



what that

and i'm glad everyone's in the same situation as me in plat ;A; we can bond off idiotic people


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Awake said:


> what that
> 
> and i'm glad everyone's in the same situation as me in plat ;A; we can bond off idiotic people



http://www.overwatchopen.com/

Overwatch eSports. I've just kinda been watching the stream after seeing it was live earlier on Twitch. EU teams playing right now.


----------



## Cress

Meanwhile I'm a Quick Play freak that still hasn't touched his Season 2 placement games.
I should probably do them soon.


----------



## Hyoshido

Okay I REALLY hate Platinum, I REALLY hate it so much.

Guh huh, as long as we have a single Lucio and then we'll live xD

WRONG, I am SICK of these people insta picking Genji and not using him right or having 3 DPS heroes not even trying to protect the healer, our McCree's excuse to not go healer was "I'm doing ok so I won't switch"

WHAT EXCUSE IS THAT? Ana's annoying enough and she does good damage and has a really good kit, why not make a use of her and nano boost our Roadhog or even the Reaper, christ.

Why must majority of people be idiots in this range of competitive? I'm losing rank fast and I'm getting so angry over it.


----------



## radical6

tfre


----------



## mob

i just wanna try to get to master but it's impossible and lately ive been in games where teams only know how to defend
so many draws -_________-


----------



## Hyoshido

mob said:


> i just wanna try to get to master but it's impossible and lately ive been in games where teams only know how to defend
> so many draws -_________-


Atleast you're in Diamond, Platinum is so dumb.


----------



## mob

Hyoshido said:


> Atleast you're in Diamond, Platinum is so dumb.



it's still the same!! i play with one of my friends who is low plat and it's basically the same as mid diamond T_T


----------



## Cress

Woo just got 2 POTG's in a row, never had that happen before.
First one was a Zarya GS multikill, second one was a 3 person Mercy rez.


----------



## Hyoshido

mob said:


> it's still the same!! i play with one of my friends who is low plat and it's basically the same as mid diamond T_T


Do you always get people blaming the healers for them dying constantly? Because Europe's servers are terrible when it comes to people always moaning at the healer.

Like, even if I play Lucio and I'm constantly healing, I still get moaned at lmao.

That sucks though, I just want out of Platinum into Diamond, I'd probably have more fun games there since Diamond is all I plan to aim for before the season ends, well, and 3000 CP.


----------



## mob

ya also they dont protect the healers what so ever :/


----------



## Hyoshido

mob said:


> ya also they dont protect the healers what so ever :/


And then they blame the healers for not healing because they weren't alive...It makes me cry everytime man!!


----------



## mob

or theyre like "wheres our healers" after you just respawned


----------



## Hyoshido

Just had someone quit from my team and the other team took advantage of that and they swapped in an Ana and Mei, we had no chance because 5v6 with them two is a nightmare imo.

I know it makes sense to try hard when you have the advantage but damn, it's annoying on the receiving end.



mob said:


> or theyre like "wheres our healers" after you just respawned


Reminds me of one game, I told my team, I only play Lucio or Zen because I'm bad with Ana and Mercy and they still moaned that I didn't go Ana, like, would they expect me to play at my best or worst??


----------



## vel

i was playing mercy and i was trying to heal everyone on my point, but i got singled out with no way to come back, because my team wanted to try to get kills while i was contesting the point, and they kept saying i need healing after i respawned. like if you want healing save me first???


----------



## Trent the Paladin

My favorite thing about comp is you can tell who the tryhards are. Like there's always the calmer people in the group and then there's those that go full tilt halfway through the first round blaming others.


----------



## pottingston

woah i haven't played overwatch yet, but it looks super neat
like tf2 but with pretty girls and more stuff


----------



## mob

Tom said:


> My favorite thing about comp is you can tell who the tryhards are. Like there's always the calmer people in the group and then there's those that go full tilt halfway through the first round blaming others.



those nerds who start raging on mic tilt me so bad asakal they blame everyone but themselves


----------



## cherche

Tom said:


> My favorite thing about comp is you can tell who the tryhards are. Like there's always the calmer people in the group and then there's those that go full tilt halfway through the first round blaming others.



I like when it's the enemy players doing this in match chat because I can call them out when they're bad and they never know how to react. Like, we had an enemy Reinhardt charge into our full 6 person team repeatedly and complain about his team in match chat after the first round, and I told him he ****ed over his whole team by leaving them unprotected he just kind of admitted he threw the game and it was his fault. I think it made his team feel better though because they were laughing in match chat and did a lot better the next round until the Reinhardt tried to spawncamp and got killed by Mercy.


----------



## Cress

tfw you play with Azza and melt everyone with Zarya and Symmetry
Seriously why are you so good at Symm


----------



## Hyoshido

Getting POTG with Lucio by pushing people off the map is always hilarious.

It just makes things harder picking a gold weapon for lmao.


--------------------------------------------





Halloween event confirmed to have exclusive boxes like Summer did.

Assuming contents inside cannot be bought with credits like Summer.


----------



## mob

where's sombra already


----------



## Hyoshido

mob said:


> where's sombra already


Look at the Candy/Sweets on the image I posted :^)


----------



## radical6

ne3dfc


----------



## mob

otp!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

No Halloween update today, feels bad man.


----------



## vel

where's the spoopy update. where's sombra.


----------



## StiX

Halloween event should be any day I think! Anyway, I haven't posted on Belltree in a while and I recently started getting back into ACNL and just noticed the ovewatch thread here! Feel free to add me and let's play around sometime! (I was trying to get into Comp this season, ended up gold but my rank has lowered so much that I'm too scared to try again <_<) Also, the lower I get the less people want to work together...

*Chopstixz#2109* (EU)


----------



## radical6

re


----------



## Hyoshido

kallie said:


> halloween event is likely starting on tuesday


Seems like so, can't see it being later than that if it'll be 3 weeks.


----------



## Thunder

Groovy, now I've got an excuse to start playing again.


----------



## radical6

3emrftgvr34edrfcv


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Apparently Comixology leaked to some people that an Overwatch comic drops next week. ARE YOU FEELING IT NOW MR KRABS?


----------



## radical6

j23me4rfvfe32wqsa


----------



## Hyoshido

For other skins such as Viking Torb, Admiral Reinhardt and Pirate Ana.

Cant confirm if there will be more Halloween skins for other heroes other than the ones shown, but it'd be nice.

Also the fact that Junkrat gets a Scientist inspired skin before Winston does, it triggers me smh.


----------



## mob

wth... is he supposed to be rick?? and winston is already a scientist


----------



## Hyoshido

mob said:


> winston is already a scientist


Yeh but he's dressed with Astronaut attire!!
I mean generic scientist coat and all that, prolly based who he was named after; Harold Winston


----------



## radical6

23ejdfm dew3sdx


----------



## FleuraBelle

Nobody is sure if this is legit or not

but it appears somebody leaked a picture of Sombra.
Everyone is getting hyped about it and this picture is showing up everywhere.

She looks really cool! But like I said it may or may not be legit.


----------



## vel

Skweekerz said:


> Nobody is sure if this is legit or not
> 
> but it appears somebody leaked a picture of Sombra.
> Everyone is getting hyped about it and this picture is showing up everywhere.
> 
> She looks really cool! But like I said it may or may not be legit.
> 
> View attachment 185424



if that were legit, she looks really cool


----------



## Thunder

does her head look tiny or is it just me


----------



## FleuraBelle

Thunder said:


> does her head look tiny or is it just me



I can kinda see what you mean XD


----------



## Acruoxil

It is 95% legit. It has the overwatch art, it had the Blizzard employee network url in the original image which were all taken down by Blizzard. 

Only reason it won't be sombra is if she faked her leak


----------



## tobi!

I hope it's just a skin for her :/ otherwise, she's an eyesore for me


----------



## vel

Norski said:


> I hope it's just a skin for her :/ otherwise, she's an eyesore for me



prepare for sore eyes, fam


----------



## Acruoxil

She's perfection guys don't say that


----------



## tobi!

If it's not sombra someone's OC has a ton of free fan art


----------



## FleuraBelle

Lol this would probably be the most convincing hoax in the history of video games if we found out it was fake

Though I'm pretty convinced this is legit now that the URL has been taken down


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Skweekerz said:


> Lol this would probably be the most convincing hoax in the history of video games if we found out it was fake
> 
> Though I'm pretty convinced this is legit now that the URL has been taken down



Blizzard's Catch-22: Acknowledge it via take down or ignore it and hope nobody pokes around at internal URLs


----------



## seliph

Tbh Sombra looks ****ing awful and if that's actually her I'm immediately buying a new skin for her so I never have to see that on my title screen

She looks super bratty


----------



## radical6

j3erfvnmde34wdsx


----------



## Cress

kallie said:


> IF THE UPDATE COMES OUT IN 6 MINUTRES BC ITS 8AM GERMAN TIME IN 6 MINUTES
> CATCH ME GRINDING FOR THAT WITCH MERCY *****ES!



Nothing, rip


----------



## vel

ready for the halloween update, anytime now blizzard


----------



## Cress

http://us.battle.net/forums/en/overwatch/topic/20749685520
Go to sleep, nothing for a few more hours.


----------



## Hyoshido

Halloween boissss, I hope there's a few extra skins they didn't show in the comic in this update too!


----------



## FleuraBelle

Hyoshido said:


> Halloween boissss, I hope there's a few extra skins they didn't show in the comic in this update too!



i s2g if they have a cool looking halloween tracer skin im spending all the money i have on loot boxes until i get it


----------



## Hyoshido

Skweekerz said:


> i s2g if they have a cool looking halloween tracer skin im spending all the money i have on loot boxes until i get it


I'm buying 20 boxes later due to the event, though I should've saved my levels from getting to 300 (322 right now) but the motivation to rank to Diamond in competitive probably would've vanished from me lmao.

Here's me hoping Winston has something nice.


----------



## vel

it's out now right?


----------



## kinsnuf

vel said:


> it's out now right?



indeed
and its _awesome_


----------



## FleuraBelle

vel said:


> it's out now right?



its amazing
it really is

i cried when i saw it ;u;


----------



## seliph

When you realize the brawl is just HOLD THE DOOR


----------



## Cress

Bought 11 loot boxes (or loot baskets now? idk) and got Rein and Mercy's new skins, then played a few games to level up and got Rein's new emote. I basically have everything I want already, only other thing I may want to get is Mei's highlight intro.


----------



## Soda Fox

I love that they made the new items buy-able with coins.  I have a bunch saved up because I don't really care about the core items anymore, so this event made the saving worth while!


----------



## seliph

Anyone else getting put on the literal worst teams in qp today

Ah yes I sure am glad both our healers switched to a 3rd tank and a 2nd mei


----------



## Horus

Rip $40


----------



## seliph

Horus said:


> Rip $40



ALREADY HORUS
AT LEAST WAIT TIL THE END


----------



## Horus

nvll said:


> ALREADY HORUS
> AT LEAST WAIT TIL THE END








Waiting was never an option.


----------



## seliph

Horus said:


> Waiting was never an option.



I love it so much but I already spent $40 on the summer ones so I'm hoping I can unbox it rather than spend more money ):

It's the only thing I really want honestly, I wouldn't mind the Reinhardt and Zenyatta skins but I can live without them.


----------



## Horus

nvll said:


> I love it so much but I already spent $40 on the summer ones so I'm hoping I can unbox it rather than spend more money ):
> 
> It's the only thing I really want honestly, I wouldn't mind the Reinhardt and Zenyatta skins but I can live without them.



Because you can buy the exclusive event items now, $40 got me every single skin + some. I think I'm only missing Rein's emote, Reaper's new highlight intro, and some voice lines/sprays. I'm very confident I'll have everything but profile emblems done by the end of the event. So I think it was worth it.


----------



## Thunder

all i'm getting are widowmaker items, i've become tom


----------



## seliph

Horus said:


> Because you can buy the exclusive event items now, $40 got me every single skin + some. I think I'm only missing Rein's emote, Reaper's new highlight intro, and some voice lines/sprays. I'm very confident I'll have everything but profile emblems done by the end of the event. So I think it was worth it.



Oh true I didn't think of it like that. Also totally forgot about the Reaper highlight which I want.
I think I'm still gonna wait til the end to do it just in case.



Thunder said:


> all i'm getting are widowmaker items, i've become tom



All I've gotten so far are sprays and Reinhardt's "Smashing!" line.
At least they're cute though.


----------



## mob

i got all of genjis items also im glad theyre not lootbox exclusive


----------



## Hyoshido

Got all of the legendary skins, Dr. Junkenstein when I bought 20 boxes.

Got the other three (in a row) from leveling up today.


----------



## vel

didn't even log on yet, i'll be on on the weekend hopefully.


----------



## Capella

thank god i just recently reached level 300...no need to buy lootboxes (yet) :]


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Thunder said:


> all i'm getting are widowmaker items, i've become tom



Thanks for taking my bad luck, that explains why I've gotten the Roadhog skin twice, Ana's skin, Mei's highlight intro and a bunch of crap besides Rein's SMASHING


----------



## Hyoshido

Got Mercy's witch skin again, lmao.


----------



## FleuraBelle

Lol I couldn't help myself and spent $40 on 50 loot boxes
It was worth it since I ended up getting everything I wanted (besides all of the cute halloween sprays)
I got Witch Mercy, Pumpkin reaper, Junkenstein, The Monster, possessed Pharah and Hanzo, Coldhardt, Genji and Mei halloween highlight intro and all that cx
I even got some normal legendary skins (Mach T, Gambler, and the purple one besides huntress widowmaker)


----------



## vel

i think i'll spend money this time around, witch mercy is way too good of a thing to miss. i got all the tracer skins in loot boxes without buying though, makes me think my luck will be the same. although, i'm level 99 rn, so i'll probably reach 101 soon, which means a bunch of free loot boxes!


----------



## Thunder

Tom said:


> Thanks for taking my bad luck, that explains why I've gotten the Roadhog skin twice, Ana's skin, Mei's highlight intro and a bunch of crap besides Rein's SMASHING



I GOT TWO TORBJORN VOICE LINES IN THE SAME BOX

I'VE USED HIM FOR LIKE FIVE MINUTES

I did get a legendary out of my last box, but it was Hanzo's okami skin.


----------



## radical6

ew32jkwes


----------



## Horus

Got around to finishing my placements now that I have a reliable computer. Time to claw my way out of the average and into diamond :V


----------



## Hyoshido

Got Witch Mercy for the third time, I thought I'd have to be saving my credits for Sombra but I keep getting Money/Dupe legendaries that I could buy a house by now, but I'll be saving soon for her, want atleast 1 of something for each category for her, so roughly about 2k credits.



Horus said:


> Got around to finishing my placements now that I have a reliable computer. Time to claw my way out of the average and into diamond :V


Good luck with that, my luck's been going both ways and I've been Plat since September, still haven't ranked up to Diamond :/


----------



## Acruoxil

I've been trying for Master but it's so hard  you barely get any SR as diamond for winning matches and you lose like a boatload on losing a match.


----------



## Hyoshido

Just got the Witch Mercy skin for the 4th time.


----------



## FleuraBelle

Hyoshido said:


> Just got the Witch Mercy skin for the 4th time.



wow XD
Good for you,  bet some people want some of that luck XD


----------



## radical6

wedmfvemwsdx


----------



## vel

i got witch mercy on my 3rd halloween box, love it


----------



## blossum

Hahaha I love this


----------



## Thunder

Somehow, Torbjorn's got the most unlocked items in my hero gallery and I've used him for 12 minutes.


----------



## Horus

Thunder said:


> Somehow, Torbjorn's got the most unlocked items in my hero gallery and I've used him for 12 minutes.



If you buy 150 boxes, you can choose what has the most unlocked after 


Like my 54 unlocks with Genji


----------



## seliph

Finally got something that wasn't blue/grey and now I'm a cool Reinhardt even though I'm kinda bad as him


----------



## vel

mei is so annoying, i love playing her. just hide out on point, either block everyone from you or lift yourself up, and ice yourself, and repeat. i also just got to level 119, i'm glad the games are getting harder. however, there was one glitch where it didn't show my level 100 star, and so i got stuck with a bunch of level 10-19, the game was pretty cancerous.


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:


> If you buy 150 boxes, you can choose what has the most unlocked after
> 
> 
> Like my 54 unlocks with Genji



I'm tempted. I've gotten two legendaries from these boxes and neither of 'em are Halloween items.

Now I understand why you caved and spent $$$ on this ****


----------



## seliph

I'M TIRED OF GETTING THE RIP VICTORY POSES THEY'RE SO LAME


----------



## Hyoshido

nvll said:


> I'M TIRED OF GETTING THE RIP VICTORY POSES THEY'RE SO LAME


Widows is nice if you know what I mean :^)


----------



## DarkDesertFox

My dreams have been fulfilled. After grinding lootbox after lootbox and only getting RIP victory poses and sprays, I got my beloved witch Mercy skin. So far I have Junkenstein and Witch Mercy out of the four legendary skins. I have about 1800 coins and am saving up for Reaper's legendary next.


----------



## mob

uwaa is anyone high plat+ i'm looking for more duo buddies


----------



## seliph

Hyoshido said:


> Widows is nice if you know what I mean :^)



I only know what you mean if you mean it makes you think "STICK MY LEGGY OUT REAL FAR"


----------



## Hyoshido

mob said:


> uwaa is anyone high plat+ i'm looking for more duo buddies


I can come on US servs \o/

I main Lucio and Zen for comp, think I'm 2.7k something SR


----------



## mob

cool my bnet is mob#11583


----------



## vel

i was never fond of the rip victory poses, they seem really tacky imo.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

vel said:


> i was never fond of the rip victory poses, they seem really tacky imo.



I liked them at first, but now they're kind of eh. I'd rather have the ones with the whole character. I'm really having fun with the witch Mercy skin. I did the most healing I've ever done for Mercy specifically in a QP match which was 15,743. My most ever in QP was with Lucio being 18,368.


----------



## Thunder

They're worth a chuckle, but I'd probably never use them unless I hated all the other available victory poses.


----------



## Horus

I plan on using them for the Heroes that don't deserve to exist, like Junkrat or Mei.


----------



## littletwinclouds

i wish there was a halloween skin for d.va ;~;

i'm gonna scream if she doesn't at least get a cute christmas (or valentine's!!!) one


----------



## tobi!

Here comes sambra


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Horus said:


> I plan on using them for the Heroes that don't deserve to exist, like Junkrat or Mei.



Mei is bae 

?Quien es Sambra de Amiga?


----------



## FleuraBelle

So close yet so far


----------



## Bunnilla

Skweekerz said:


> So close yet so far
> 
> View attachment 186079



you speak spanish?...


----------



## FleuraBelle

ShayminSkies said:


> you speak spanish?...



Not very well anymore XD

But it basically said loading information on active omnics.

Once it reached 100% the site read something like

Loading complete. Bastion E-54 committed?


----------



## littletwinclouds

new sombra deets:

https://dvsgaming.org/newsombradetails/


----------



## radical6

reweddfrvb


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Sombra is never coming and Blizzard is doomed


----------



## vel

Tom said:


> Sombra is never coming and Blizzard is doomed



It's actually gonna be another bastion character #confirmed


----------



## Trent the Paladin

vel said:


> It's actually gonna be another bastion character #confirmed



Rename the Bastion short "The Second to Last Bastion"


----------



## vel

Tom said:


> Rename the Bastion short "The Second to Last Bastion"



"Bastion actually has a buddy, this was a lie."


----------



## seliph

Sombra is the bird


----------



## vel

nvll said:


> Sombra is the bird



that'd.. make so much sense. she's been surveilling bastion the entire time, that's why she can activate bastion differently????


----------



## seliph

vel said:


> that'd.. make so much sense. she's been surveilling bastion the entire time, that's why she can activate bastion differently????








confirmed


----------



## DarkDesertFox

nvll said:


> confirmed



****! The similarity is uncanny...


----------



## vel

nvll said:


> confirmed



wouldn't be able to tell the difference tbh. and birds build nests, and she types codes? how scary relevant is that ??


----------



## Capella

im stuck in low diamond rn i just want to get to masters but im allergic to solo queuing


----------



## Horus

Tom said:


> Mei is bae
> 
> ?Quien es Sambra de Amiga?



Mei will burn in hell


----------



## FleuraBelle

nvll said:


> Sombra is the bird



i knew it


----------



## teto

i would honestly prefer it more if they brought sombra out now as a bird than give us sombra ten years later. make sombra bird happen blizzard


----------



## seliph

Sombra aside, on the PTR D.Va is now at 600 health (200 HP/400 armour)

huh


----------



## teto

nvll said:


> Sombra aside, on the PTR D.Va is now at 600 health (200 HP/400 armour)
> 
> huh



i'm not sure how to feel about that


----------



## seliph

Delishush said:


> i'm not sure how to feel about that



Kinda unnecessary IMO but someone mentioned that Zarya pretty much has a 100% winrate against her so I guess there's that??


----------



## teto

nvll said:


> Kinda unnecessary IMO but someone mentioned that Zarya pretty much has a 100% winrate against her so I guess there's that??



maybe???? just seems a little unnecessary to buff a character purely so they could handle another one better in my opinion but hey it could work


----------



## radical6

j3nerfedxe23r4tgfbtr43desx


----------



## seliph

Why the **** did Torbjorn need a buff

Delet Torbjorn


----------



## radical6

hnjbjkmn


----------



## teto

thunderisacuck said:


> D.va buff won't help her at all, 100 HP is not useful when her headbox hitbox is twice the size as her. She will still be going out of mech fast, just a second later.
> 
> Torb buff will help him in mid elo but not high, he will never be useful in high elo. He now hammers faster and builds scrap himself.
> 
> Bastion configuration speed is faster, which should encourage people to move and set up continuously now.
> 
> Zarya (unconfirmed, I have seen no proof) now loses energy faster.
> 
> Soldier buff, spread starts at the 4th bullet now.



honestly torb can start building his turret back up again so quickly i think hammering faster is just overkill


----------



## radical6

njk


----------



## teto

thunderisacuck said:


> tbh if u can kill a bastion u can kill a torb, hes not that hard if youre using dva or pharah correctly



he's not that hard in general it's just the turret that annoys me a little


----------



## seliph

thunderisacuck said:


> he sucks beyond gold



But I Hate Him

Honestly I've said this time and time again just hate how quick the auto-lock is and like Delishush said, how quick he can rebuild.


----------



## vel

i'm glad dva gets more health. maybe it's because i main d.va.

- - - Post Merge - - -

but misclicks won't kill me now when i play bastion, i accidentally press the configuration button and it takes forever to get out of it, and then i die. it's honestly just my fault, but i'm glad i at least will have half a second more to react.


----------



## Cress

I like how the PTR was going to have all of these big changes and then Widow wasn't changed at all.
If anything, she may be even worse now because of the D Va buffs.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and since nobody has linked to the patch notes yet:
http://us.battle.net/forums/en/overwatch/topic/20749857162


----------



## seliph

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I like how the PTR was going to have all of these big changes and then Widow wasn't changed at all.
> If anything, she may be even worse now because of the D Va buffs.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and since nobody has linked to the patch notes yet:
> http://us.battle.net/forums/en/overwatch/topic/20749857162



Ana
Nano Boost

No longer increases move speed

RIP becoming a Reaper beyblade


----------



## vel

nvll said:


> Ana
> Nano Boost
> 
> No longer increases move speed
> 
> RIP becoming a Reaper beyblade



they took the fun out of reaper+ana i'm done what are they gonna take the fun out of next


----------



## Hyoshido

Thank god for the Nano Boost nerf, Boosted Rein's and Genji's won't be able to overpower teams as easily now, they're just so hard to counter unless you have a hero that can stun them :/

Also Mei in competitive, lost 4 games in a row today because of that stupidly strong ult of hers.


----------



## Horus

Hyoshido said:


> Thank god for the Nano Boost nerf, Boosted Rein's and Genji's won't be able to overpower teams as easily now, they're just so hard to counter unless you have a hero that can stun them :/
> 
> Also Mei in competitive, lost 4 games in a row today because of that stupidly strong ult of hers.



Ana + Reaper was the worst. One kill and he'd heal off it. He's literally a Genji ult by himself that heals and has an ult. Like an ult with an ult. An ult ult. The only thing I think counters him is D.va but I don't think you can hold Defense Matrix up for as long as Nano Boost is active for.

Mei is so god damn infuriating. You get her ult every minute it seems like and stuns an entire point and there isn't a hero in the world that can do anything about it. Reinhardt can block his own ult but not some ******** ice machine with eyes? The ****? Mei herself is so stupid. The only skill shown from her is her right clicks and walls and the only time you see some Quick Play Hero use them is when you are frozen for a headshot or she just used Shift and wants even more survivability or to stall for an eternity. She's literally a crutch for ****ty players to feel like they can play Overwatch while they **** their own team with dumb walls and disregard them because she can survive forever. 

Nerf them both into the ground.


----------



## Cress

Horus said:


> Mei is so god damn infuriating. You get her ult every minute it seems like and stuns an entire point and there isn't a hero in the world that can do anything about it. Reinhardt can block his own ult but not some ******** ice machine with eyes? The ****? Mei herself is so stupid. The only skill shown from her is her right clicks and walls and the only time you see some Quick Play Hero use them is when you are frozen for a headshot or she just used Shift and wants even more survivability or to stall for an eternity. She's literally a crutch for ****ty players to feel like they can play Overwatch while they **** their own team with dumb walls and disregard them because she can survive forever.
> 
> Nerf them both into the ground.


Hey

Chill out


----------



## seliph

You should just let it go! XDDD


But seriously I think the nano boost nerf is reasonable because Reaper and Genji were really good with it. Tanks with it however were super easily avoidable and now they're gonna be even slower so while a nerf was necessary I'm wondering if they nerfed the right part of it.


----------



## Horus

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Hey
> 
> Chill out





nvll said:


> You should just let it go! XDDD


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Delishush said:


> honestly torb can start building his turret back up again so quickly i think hammering faster is just overkill


Just because he can rebuild turrets faster doesn't mean a thing. When the enemy team is focused on your turret, there's no way you're going to successfully heal it without ulting. A Torb buff is nice honestly, he needs it because ultimately nobody picks him unless they're going to troll or they're going for achievements. Symmetra is a better hero than him honestly.


----------



## vel

mei is fun to play though, i got both her achievements in one game, and i'm glad she might be getting a buff, because at times she seems very unreliable, especially when her ult comes out so slowly literally everyone can get out.


----------



## littletwinclouds

it would be great if play of the game wasn't just given to people using their ults all the time, but like actually highlighted people's good skirmish play....

like cmon mcree your ult is basically an aimbot i don't see how u deserve potg for that


----------



## Cress

Anyone want to play on PC? Quick play only, no comp.
Nevermind, have a video.


----------



## Bunnilla

I was playing Junkenstein's revenge and I picked Ana, match was fine except towards when Roadhog comes in for the 1st time because my computer was lagging badly and the characters were running in circles, and I couldn't do anything pretty much. Fast forward, we all died and when the game ended a player said "ana ur s***" and another player agreed with them, and I told them it was lagging badly and the 1st one said: "that's what they all say" except it was true. :/ If I wasn't lagging and I was s***, sure. But I had no choice there and they're blaming me. Typical Overwatch player that blames and nitpicks anyone in their team if they mess up. .-.


----------



## vel

littletwinclouds said:


> it would be great if play of the game wasn't just given to people using their ults all the time, but like actually highlighted people's good skirmish play....
> 
> like cmon mcree your ult is basically an aimbot i don't see how u deserve potg for that



if someone gets a really good play w/out ult, they'll get potg. but getting a good ult off from those aimbot characters are actually pretty hard imo, maybe i'm just bad. but you get a better chance of potg if you are: on the point, using an ult, kill a lot of characters. this game is built off using "game-changing" ults as well, so it is possible and not rare to get potg with a good skirmish play, i've gotten them a lot before. keep tryin' and it'll work.


----------



## Cress

I played the game in French today for lols
Lucio has 1 voice line when he switches to speed boost and it creeps me out. He says "Groovy baby!" in English, but he says it in a guy-in-a-dark-alley kind of way. Anyways, Disco Lucio confirmed.

Oh and I also did well with Ana somehow.


----------



## radical6

jn wemrfvb


----------



## Acruoxil

vel said:


> mei is fun to play though, i got both her achievements in one game, and i'm glad she might be getting a buff, because at times she seems very unreliable, especially when her ult comes out so slowly literally everyone can get out.



Mei's ult is devastating, it can completely turn the game upside down. With its range increased to 300m last patch it pretty much covers the whole point/payload if you land it right. It really helps clear points. Although Mei's kit in general is very useful. Only thing was her ult comes up way too quickly, hopefully that gets nerfed a bit.

- - - Post Merge - - -



littletwinclouds said:


> it would be great if play of the game wasn't just given to people using their ults all the time, but like actually highlighted people's good skirmish play....
> 
> like cmon mcree your ult is basically an aimbot i don't see how u deserve potg for that



Lol, McCree's ult is one of the hardest to pull off in game. Everything about him when he uses his ult says shoot me, and there's a million ways to counter it. Reinhardt covers with his shield, Mei makes a wall, roadhog hooks, ana has her sleep dart. Try using the character first and doing the same dude.


----------



## Hyoshido

About McCree, please watch this video of how bad his Ultimate actually is.




(Has swearing, just warning ya)

It feels nice to see a good McCree though, who can make good use of his Ult in flanking spots and doesn't smash fan the hammer whenever they stun someone.


----------



## radical6

kl3rmjenfgvged


----------



## Horus

Also McCree's ult counters Zenyatta's ult


----------



## radical6

jwk2e3wdfvk le3wsdx


----------



## Cress

I'm a terrible Mercy that never heals her children according to my stats


Spoiler: I'm sorry team


----------



## DarkDesertFox

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'm a terrible Mercy that never heals her children according to my stats
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I'm sorry team



As a Mercy main I am here to help. The most important thing is that you have toggle beam set to on and turn off guardian angel prefers beamed target. That way you don't have to hold down any buttons and your escape path isn't limited to the person you're healing. I also turn off rumble if you're using a controller.


----------



## Capella

honestly I just want to kill myself i've gotten junkenstein FOUR TIMES NOW I JUST WANT WITCH MERCY BUT I KEEP GETTING JUNKENSTEIN AND I HATE JUNKRAT PLAYERS AND JUNKRAT MAINS I HATE JUNKRAT SO MUCH


----------



## littletwinclouds

> Lol, McCree's ult is one of the hardest to pull off in game. Everything about him when he uses his ult says shoot me, and there's a million ways to counter it. Reinhardt covers with his shield, Mei makes a wall, roadhog hooks, ana has her sleep dart. Try using the character first and doing the same dude.



assuming i've never played mcree just bc i'm pointing out his ult is aimbot?
i'm not saying it's op i'm literally just saying it's aimbot and so many people use it for team kills so they can get q of the game


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I crossed out all of the stuff I already have. Currently have all of the legendary Halloween skins except for Reaper's. I have 3.2k coins, but I'm saving them in case I get the outfit before the event ends. Before the event ends my top items I want are Pumpkin Reaper, Eternal Rest Reaper, Pumpkin Carving Genji, Candy Ana, and Coldhardt Reinhardt. I can do without the others.


----------



## Acruoxil

Capella said:


> honestly I just want to kill myself i've gotten junkenstein FOUR TIMES NOW I JUST WANT WITCH MERCY BUT I KEEP GETTING JUNKENSTEIN AND I HATE JUNKRAT PLAYERS AND JUNKRAT MAINS I HATE JUNKRAT SO MUCH



As a junkrat main with his gold weapon I feel offended


----------



## tobi!

I've gotten junkensteins 3 times...but I love junkrat so yay


----------



## Cress

DarkDesertFox said:


> As a Mercy main I am here to help. The most important thing is that you have toggle beam set to on and turn off guardian angel prefers beamed target. That way you don't have to hold down any buttons and your escape path isn't limited to the person you're healing. I also turn off rumble if you're using a controller.



It was jok
Also guardian angel preferring beam target on ftw


----------



## seliph

Finally got a legendary in a halloween box and it's roadhog's junkenstein's monster skin.

I guess it's not bad aside from the fact that I _never_ use him. Looks like it's time to spend money


----------



## littletwinclouds

nvll said:


> Finally got a legendary in a halloween box and it's roadhog's junkenstein's monster skin.
> 
> I guess it's not bad aside from the fact that I _never_ use him. Looks like it's time to spend money



i just want witch mercy sooooo bad ;~;
and soldier dad pls


----------



## vel

i feel bad for people who can't seem to nab the skins/things they want, i nabbed everything i wanted in the first 10 boxes ;; (witch mercy in 3rd box, my luck is gr8)


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I haven't been able to farm loot boxes because my internet has been horrific. Online games have become unplayable without severe lag. So tomorrow we're getting a new modem since ours was 8 years old and I *hope* that solves the problem. It will break my heart if it continues to lag over the last weekend the event is here.


----------



## seliph

I bought 50 boxes and now have everything except ghoul hanzo and skullyatta whee


----------



## vel

nvll said:


> I bought 50 boxes and now have everything except ghoul hanzo and skullyatta whee



all i get now is skullyatta want to switch


----------



## seliph

vel said:


> all i get now is skullyatta want to switch



No 'cause I have 5.6k coins now too in case I don't get them in the next  few days :3c


----------



## vel

nvll said:


> No 'cause I have 5.6k coins now too in case I don't get them in the next  few days :3c



thanks for sharing


----------



## Horus

nvll said:


> I bought 50 boxes and now have everything except ghoul hanzo and skullyatta whee



Told ya. The cure all for Overwatch events.


----------



## radical6

kwme,df ed


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I've seen quite a bit of people being racist or incredibly rude recently, I've been sure to report each and every one of them. 

Ugh I still need the Junkenstein costume and then I'll pretty much have all of the Halloween items I care for. :/


----------



## tobi!

I got junkenstein 5 times. I'll trade one for the symmetra skin :/


----------



## littletwinclouds

i still really want mercy and reinhardt because i've been playing them heaps lately, but i don't have enough time and my loot boxes have been crap lately ;~;


----------



## Cress

Had someone tell me they hate me forever before the game even started today 
And I was playing Lucio, never knew people hated having healers on their team.


----------



## littletwinclouds

stylosa once told me rank doesn't matter


----------



## Hyoshido

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Had someone tell me they hate me forever before the game even started today
> And I was playing Lucio, never knew people hated having healers on their team.


Probably one of those people who expect healers to pocket them, healer being smarter than that ofcourse.


----------



## Hyoshido

https://twitter.com/SireHyogo/status/793589748896034816

Help me decide please!!


----------



## tobi!

littletwinclouds said:


> stylosa once told me rank doesn't matter



"**** mercy"
-stylosa

- - - Post Merge - - -

leaked offical sombra art:


----------



## littletwinclouds

so it's pretty much 100% that sombra will be announced at blizzcon... how do you think blizz will go about it?

personally i think they'll be doing a pretty boring normal presentation about overwatch stuff and then sombra will "hack" their powerpoint and take over the presentation... but i really hope they do something less predictable than that!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

littletwinclouds said:


> so it's pretty much 100% that sombra will be announced at blizzcon... how do you think blizz will go about it?
> 
> personally i think they'll be doing a pretty boring normal presentation about overwatch stuff and then sombra will "hack" their powerpoint and take over the presentation... but i really hope they do something less predictable than that!



I just hope that they address that their ARG was pretty awful.


----------



## littletwinclouds

Tom said:


> I just hope that they address that their ARG was pretty awful.



they started it waaaay too early, i think any hype was killed tbh.
but i really like her leaked concept art, she looks awesome!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

littletwinclouds said:


> they started it waaaay too early, i think any hype was killed tbh.
> but i really like her leaked concept art, she looks awesome!



Agreed. I honestly have no hype left for Sombra. She gets here when she gets here.


----------



## mob

honestly all the "leaks" are getting annoying... it's been like 3 months already


----------



## Micah

Who here plays Overwatch on Xbox? I'm looking to squad up sometime.

I'm level 171 and have hundreds of hours in the game. Send me a PM if you're interested. No skill rating is too high or low.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

[So tired I didn't read PM part]


----------



## Cress

Well I played Mercy on Dorado Defense and got a 3 person rez then killed 3 people immediately afterwards. Thought it would be POTG. But nope, it went to the Rein on the other team that killed the 3 teammates that I rezzed right after.

I thought I was doing something right for once Blozzurd, y u do this.


----------



## vel

so is sombra gonna come or nah bc i couldn't care less at this point, just want to hear that it's finished


----------



## Hyoshido

She's gonna be announced definitely at Blizzcon later today (Friday)


----------



## vel

Hyoshido said:


> She's gonna be announced definitely at Blizzcon later today (Friday)



ok awesome i can finally catch a break


----------



## littletwinclouds

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Well I played Mercy on Dorado Defense and got a 3 person rez then killed 3 people immediately afterwards. Thought it would be POTG. But nope, it went to the Rein on the other team that killed the 3 teammates that I rezzed right after.
> 
> I thought I was doing something right for once Blozzurd, y u do this.



i love playing dps mercy, people never expect it and it feels so goooood

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyoshido said:


> She's gonna be announced definitely at Blizzcon later today (Friday)



omg i didn't realise this was today!! frick yes


----------



## littletwinclouds

stylosa's blizzcon stream starts in about 45 mins if anyone's gonna watch!!

https://www.twitch.tv/unitlost


----------



## DarkDesertFox




----------



## Cress

I really like it when she says boop ngl


----------



## kinsnuf

boop.


----------



## Cress

Her preview is up, she's offense
https://playoverwatch.com/en-us/heroes/sombra/


----------



## kinsnuf

she seems neat, although imo we dont really need a new offense hero. not complaining though, havent played her yet.


----------



## littletwinclouds

these are her abilities..... 



invisibility / translocator have a 6s cooldown
200hp

her smg clip has 60 rounds, and she'll be available to play on the PTR on tuesday

prepare for all the sombra mains omg

edit: easier to read text here, it just doesn't mention her passive which is really powerful tbh
https://playoverwatch.com/en-us/heroes/sombra/


----------



## Hyoshido

Oniiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## seliph

More Sombra things lads






Also new maps, and new gamemode?


----------



## Hyoshido

Yes, it's a new gamemode, has 1v1 and 3v3 playable modes in there if I remember.


----------



## vel

wow that's a lot. sombra seems fun but op


----------



## seliph

More Sombrero








vel said:


> wow that's a lot. sombra seems fun but op



Eh people said that about Ana and well look how that turned out. People are playing her at BlizzCon and she seems alright and she isn't even complete yet.


----------



## StiX

Sombra looks super interesting and I can't wait to try her out! She's really seems like a character with my kinda playstyle! Also, loving the Genji skin! Seems like I'll be downloading Heroes really soon


----------



## littletwinclouds

i'm so happy that hero stacking is gonna be removed from quick play

also get ready for all the sombra mains


----------



## Micah

Arcade looks freaking fantastic. Looks like I'll be spending most of my time there (plus, it seems to be borrowing a lot from Destiny's PVP).


----------



## Zeiro

I'm stoked for Sombra but her playstyle looks hellish to master


----------



## radical6

dfgvb


----------



## tobi!

littletwinclouds said:


> they started it waaaay too early, i think any hype was killed tbh.
> but i really like her leaked concept art, she looks awesome!



What might've happened was she was meant to be released early on but something happened so they had to postpone. Sombra may have been meant to be released even before Ana since she was teased VERY early.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Early Concept Art:





Later Concept Art and Ideation:


----------



## radical6

jerkfre 2k31wedf


----------



## littletwinclouds

kallie said:


> early sombra is ugly AF



i think early sombra was supposed to have like a sword or something?? (in any case she then became early genji which then split into current genji and current hanzo)
but ya i agree that design is uuuugly

idk i just feel like the meta will have to be completely redesigned around her now, if you don't have a sombra on your team you'll be at a serious disadvantage


----------



## Trent the Paladin

The meta might revolve around her for a few days, but I'm not sure if it will stay that way until they nerf. Shutting down ults is nice, but how often is that going to be used at it's greatest potential? If I know Sombra is on the other team, I'm not likely to combo ults until we know hers is down.


----------



## littletwinclouds

Tom said:


> The meta might revolve around her for a few days, but I'm not sure if it will stay that way until they nerf. Shutting down ults is nice, but how often is that going to be used at it's greatest potential? If I know Sombra is on the other team, I'm not likely to combo ults until we know hers is down.



they definitely need to nerf her, but tbh i don't think she'll make it through the ptr in her current state

apparently the build people played at blizzcon is a few builds old anyways so who knows really


----------



## Nerd House

THinking of maybe kinda sorta buying Overwatch, just to hop on that bandwagon everyone's riding.
What would be the best way/cheapest place to buy it? Straight out of the Blizzard Store via their launcher?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

littletwinclouds said:


> they definitely need to nerf her, but tbh i don't think she'll make it through the ptr in her current state
> 
> apparently the build people played at blizzcon is a few builds old anyways so who knows really


Makes sense given the leaked internal. I'm sure the build everyone got to play was the one devs play tested. 



Alaros said:


> THinking of maybe kinda sorta buying Overwatch, just to hop on that bandwagon everyone's riding.
> What would be the best way/cheapest place to buy it? Straight out of the Blizzard Store via their launcher?


The $40 option via the online store is probably the cheapest.


----------



## StiX

Live on PTR now! Here's her Hero gallery!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4yZqo_xn5Y


----------



## Cress

No boop voiceline/10 I can't play her in this state.


----------



## tobi!

Actually got on PTR.

Excited about the new game modes! Definitely loving the 3v3 mode.

Sombra is annoying. When she hacks health kits, they STAY hacked for 60 seconds. It doesn't seem like much but the countdown can be reset halfway through or so. Also, a defense Sombra can hack all the kits before the game even starts. 
I've always hated invisibility. If you play snipers, watch out. You can't hear her/see her(obv...) like a Genji or Tracer. I had an entire game where some dickhead spawn camped us. Turned invisible, stayed in a corner, then uncloaked when we turned away to head towards the objective. 
Also, her teleporter thing can't be destroyed. Sucks when you see it and you know she's coming but you can't stop it. 
Her cooldowns are ridiculously low, too. 

Also, no BOOP voiceline wtf....

Edit: forgot to mention, you can see an icon above hacked enemies if they have their Ult ready themselves. Meaning you can use your EMP effectively.


----------



## Capella

sombra is so much fun, i'm gonna for sure use her a lot when she hits live, i also plan on getting golden guns for her :] then dva of course


----------



## tobi!

Capella said:


> sombra is so much fun, i'm gonna for sure use her a lot when she hits live, i also plan on getting golden guns for her :] then dva of course



Carbon Fiber + Golden Guns = Best D.Va

- - - Post Merge - - -

Update:

they're adding in a "boop" voiceline http://http://us.battle.net/forums/en/overwatch/topic/20751545714?page=3#post-46

- - - Post Merge - - -

Update:

they're adding in a "boop" voiceline http://http://us.battle.net/forums/en/overwatch/topic/20751545714?page=3#post-46


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Norski said:


> Actually got on PTR.
> 
> Excited about the new game modes! Definitely loving the 3v3 mode.
> 
> Sombra is annoying. When she hacks health kits, they STAY hacked for 60 seconds. It doesn't seem like much but the countdown can be reset halfway through or so. Also, a defense Sombra can hack all the kits before the game even starts.
> I've always hated invisibility. If you play snipers, watch out. You can't hear her/see her(obv...) like a Genji or Tracer. I had an entire game where some dickhead spawn camped us. Turned invisible, stayed in a corner, then uncloaked when we turned away to head towards the objective.
> Also, her teleporter thing can't be destroyed. Sucks when you see it and you know she's coming but you can't stop it.
> Her cooldowns are ridiculously low, too.
> 
> Also, no BOOP voiceline wtf....
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention, you can see an icon above hacked enemies if they have their Ult ready themselves. Meaning you can use your EMP effectively.


I do hope they make it so you can hear the footsteps, cloaking would be ridiculously annoying.



Norski said:


> Carbon Fiber + Golden Guns = Best D.Va


Carbon Fiber is undeniably the best Dva skin!


----------



## Gracelia

Sombra is alright. I don't feel she's OP, you just have to learn how to deal with her. Her invisibility can be annoying, but it's also really easily to deal (imo).

Arcade is also really fun. They have weekly prizes for x number of games you win (3 being most atm).


----------



## Cress

Pro-tip, if you're playing on PC and you have a touch screen, just tapping it makes your character shoot everywhere. So if you're battling a Sombra as a character with either a high fire rate (Tracer, S76), or a beam (Mei, Zarya), you can use it to find sneaky Sombraros around you quickly. Did this as Mei in the new 3v3 mode today.
This is actually a terrible tip but it looks hilarious.


----------



## Horus

Tom said:


> I do hope they make it so you can hear the footsteps, cloaking would be ridiculously annoying.



It's really not that bad.

She can't do much when she is and any stray bullets break it.


----------



## Trundle

I hit Plat a week or two ago! I haven't had that much time to play but I'm really enjoying it. Haven't even seen Sombra gameplay yet.


----------



## tobi!

Played Competitive because I hated Quick Play.

Played Quick Play because I hated Competitive. 

Bad players everywhere.


----------



## Hyoshido

Norski said:


> Played Competitive because I hated Quick Play.
> 
> Played Quick Play because I hated Competitive.
> 
> Bad players everywhere.


I can relate


----------



## Hyoshido

lel double posting sure is fun xDDD


----------



## Espionage

I so wish I had Overwatch


----------



## Trundle

Norski said:


> Played Competitive because I hated Quick Play.
> 
> Played Quick Play because I hated Competitive.
> 
> Bad players everywhere.



What's your rank? Maybe we could do some comp matches with similar ranked TBT players.


----------



## Cress

Invisible posts whyyy


----------



## Capella

tfw we were winning but both teams decided to throw because of a hacker...I just want to get to masters I'm one/two games away and this stuff happens end my suffering please


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

I how Blizzard treats the console players like ***, and doesn't even let us know what rank we changed from or we changed to?

I cannot wait until I switch to PC. (But, it's gonna be pretty hard to get Rapid Discord again...)


----------



## tobi!

Apple2013 said:


> What's your rank? Maybe we could do some comp matches with similar ranked TBT players.



2500.

Probably drop soon lol. Tis tradition in competitive


----------



## L. Lawliet

https://discord.gg/X3cqJ

yo i made a gaming discord we can all use for voice chat while playing if you are interested!

Anyways, PTR players, how is sombra?


----------



## Trundle

Norski said:


> 2500.
> 
> Probably drop soon lol. Tis tradition in competitive



I'm at the same!


----------



## Horus

L. Lawliet said:


> https://discord.gg/X3cqJ
> 
> yo i made a gaming discord we can all use for voice chat while playing if you are interested!
> 
> Anyways, PTR players, how is sombra?









Where have you been, Slowpoke?


----------



## Capella

I FINALLY hit masters today and I am so happy... now i just want the patch to drop so I can only play as sombra lol


----------



## Horus

Capella said:


> View attachment 188387
> 
> I FINALLY hit masters today and I am so happy... now i just want the patch to drop so I can only play as sombra lol



You're like a living myth to me. My experience has been this-







Mostly solo-queue but I either get bad DPS or bad Support and I can't fill both. I also get absolute stubborn teammates that refuse a good comp or don't realize they aren't doing anything and it just ruins that game completely. Maybe it is my skill level but if it is, it doesn't feel like it. I'll try to speedboost my team into with Lucio but they'll just watch me run in by myself while a rain of Junkrat bombs falls on them like snow. Or kill 2-3 enemies just to see my team not doing anything with it, as if they're fighting the zombies of the people I just killed. Man do I hate having Mercy or Ana on my team, especially both. Gold and Plat worship them both but if you die before you res or can't hit literally anything, including your team, then what's the point of either? I started to main Lucio because of it, making sure we had a reliable support and could control how my team pushes to an extent. It helped, like in my graph, I've rose a bit but I'm so far from where I started, it's ridiculous. _How did you go about it? and I'll take it with a grain of salt because you probably have much better mechanics, thought process, and game knowledge than I do when playing._


----------



## Cress

Finally started some of my placement matches.
*OH. MY. GOD. THESE PEOPLE ARE TERRIBLE.*
I was playing with a Platinum friend and we agreed that these people are probably Bronze. Most of them were level 25's playing comp for the first time anyways. So many terrible decisions, I got silver elims as *ANA* in a 4 dps team, with a gold in healing and obj time.
Someone gold or platinum help save me from these people who think a team of only dps is viable. If I place Bronze or Silver I'm suing.

Edit: Last 4 games I found a group of 5 that was missing a second healer. Won the game, tied the next, then won the last 2. That was the best I've ever played Lucio and I even got POTM the 10th game. Ended up in gold. I can play QP satisfied now until season 3.


----------



## Gracelia

Capella said:


> View attachment 188387
> 
> I FINALLY hit masters today and I am so happy... now i just want the patch to drop so I can only play as sombra lol



Congrats!

@Horus
Comp is always interesting. Usually, I solo-Q or duo-Q with my Diamond friend. The plat elo is a hit or miss (I find) and sometimes even Diamond players (3100-3200) make me question their SR, lol. Lucio is great on teams paired with Ana. You'll eventually get there, Horus. I've had this trio in comp berate me (I was on Lucio) for using speed boost ... whaaat? LOL. They had 1 person jump on mic and the toxicity started. I just couldn't. "Lucio is only meant for healing guise."

I'd say comp is at least better off with a duo-q. I go in solo and mostly, it's alright. I usually support / dps.


----------



## Hyoshido

Like, I kinda wanna do more comp, but I have enough for a gold weapon when season ends...So I kinda just gave up \o/


----------



## Gracelia

Hyoshido said:


> Like, I kinda wanna do more comp, but I have enough for a gold weapon when season ends...So I kinda just gave up \o/



LOL T__T I need 200 more. Currently 1-3 in comp. My teams usually love to throw the game.


----------



## Trundle

I sunk to at least 2400 in the last 2 days. I don't know why but it seems that in the last week, everyone has been throwing games super hard. It's really frustrating because I was having awesome teams most of the season and games would be super close.


----------



## Capella

Horus said:


> You're like a living myth to me. My experience has been this-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly solo-queue but I either get bad DPS or bad Support and I can't fill both. I also get absolute stubborn teammates that refuse a good comp or don't realize they aren't doing anything and it just ruins that game completely. Maybe it is my skill level but if it is, it doesn't feel like it. I'll try to speedboost my team into with Lucio but they'll just watch me run in by myself while a rain of Junkrat bombs falls on them like snow. Or kill 2-3 enemies just to see my team not doing anything with it, as if they're fighting the zombies of the people I just killed. Man do I hate having Mercy or Ana on my team, especially both. Gold and Plat worship them both but if you die before you res or can't hit literally anything, including your team, then what's the point of either? I started to main Lucio because of it, making sure we had a reliable support and could control how my team pushes to an extent. It helped, like in my graph, I've rose a bit but I'm so far from where I started, it's ridiculous. _How did you go about it? and I'll take it with a grain of salt because you probably have much better mechanics, thought process, and game knowledge than I do when playing._



Uhhh I'm not sure how bad low/mid plat is, but I assume very very bad. I know the bad DPS feel though, I think bad DPS is worse than bad support though because supports have pretty easy roles to fill. What I suggest doing is finding a good dps/tank player, duo with them, and just try to carry I guess? I had to climb out of rank 31 (which my brother placed us into) all the way to 57. I had a really good support friend and I just played tank and uh yeah we climbed all the way up.

For this season I had good placement matches for the most part and placed 2.8k, I then proceeded to climb to diamond with the help of my friends, one of which is a top 500 dps main. I proceeded to climb to 3.2k with the help of my friend who is an ana main, and you probably know how powerful ana + reinhardt is. Got stuck at 3.2k-3.3k for a bit but I got lucky and found a group of really good korean people who took me to 3.4k and then I solo queued the rest. 

My advice is to just find someone to duo with and uh hope for the best, or try playing heroes that don't rely on the team, uh sorry if this didn't help comp is really just about skill and luck. 



Apple2013 said:


> I sunk to at least 2400 in the last 2 days. I don't know why but it seems that in the last week, everyone has been throwing games super hard. It's really frustrating because I was having awesome teams most of the season and games would be super close.



I'm pretty sure it's because people are throwing to get a lower SR so they have placement matches with lower rank people


----------



## radical6

34ren3ewmdew3sdx


----------



## Capella

kallie said:


> Honestly, DPS is the hardest job. I'm saying this as an Ana main. You can't carry as support unless you're Ryujohng from Lunatic Hai. Tank is also easy compared to DPS.
> 
> People LOVE to **** on DPS players for not protecting the mercy mains who can do NOTHING wrong. But here's this - if you are playing support, calm down and realize DPS are trying their best. I also get mad as the Ana when people wake up nanoboosted reins/reapers, but I try not to. I have better luck keeping a positive attitude and forgiving people.
> 
> DPS is a hard job. But its the only role you can carry. I myself have been practicing, and its way difficult compared to support. Support is not that hard, and I do enjoy supporting good people, but I realized I can't support a bad team all the way to winning. It's just not possible.
> 
> Practice. Just practice aiming. Play quick play until you get good.
> 
> And for those who want to remain Mercy mains or whatever, okay. But know its not your teams fault for protecting you 24/7, you have to depend on positioning. I have fairly good positioning as Mercy but I knoe if I do die, its because I was out of place. It's not your teams job to babysit you. Support mains can also make mistakes.
> 
> Anyway, I'm around your rank so I'd be willing to play with you if you're good at Reaper or Rein since I'm an Ana main. (@Horus)



Do you have anything to say to me, a gold junkrat main? I'm having difficulty getting out of 2.2k but I don't know where we're going wrong! I mean I get double kill riptires all the time, why aren't we winning ? And it's not my fault I wake up sleeping reinhardts! I have gold damage too so it's not like I'm doing anything wrong


----------



## Trundle

Yep, the bad DPS feel. If I don't get DPS, I will usually go Zenyatta so I can still dish out tons of damage on their team and heal my team at the same time. I usually get 2-3 gold medals and a silver or bronze with him. When I play McCree I just get gold dmg and objective elims, sometimes objective time but it depends how well my team is covering my buttox.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Although I've had my fair share of really bad DPS games where I'm just super outmatched by a super good Genji. Sometimes I counter it by picking up Winston but it really depends on the map and their team.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I got out of my loss streak. I sunk straight from 2550 to 2280 without a single win, and finally I got a team that actually communicated and was trying to win, and I'm at 2350 again now.


----------



## Espionage

When I had Overwatch for xbox one, I loved it to death - and to this very day I still do. Just wish I had it for PC :'(


----------



## Gracelia

Espionage said:


> When I had Overwatch for xbox one, I loved it to death - and to this very day I still do. Just wish I had it for PC :'(



Christmas is right around the corner!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Gracelia said:


> Christmas is right around the corner!



Not sure everyone can afford a brand new computer for Christmas though. o: 

Also I've decided to just not bother climbing the ranks in OW anymore honestly.


----------



## Gracelia

Tom said:


> Not sure everyone can afford a brand new computer for Christmas though. o:
> 
> Also I've decided to just not bother climbing the ranks in OW anymore honestly.



!!!

You're right! I was taking it as if they didn't have a PC copy though. 

One week left to climb, what's your goal? I think I played 20 rounds today ... meh. Tomorrow is the day! Levels really don't have *too much* to do with game, but I had a lot of lower levels (lowest being 26) and less than 3 hrs in competitive get into my team. Kinda frustrating. @_@


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Gracelia said:


> !!!
> 
> You're right! I was taking it as if they didn't have a PC copy though.
> 
> One week left to climb, what's your goal? I think I played 20 rounds today ... meh. Tomorrow is the day! Levels really don't have *too much* to do with game, but I had a lot of lower levels (lowest being 26) and less than 3 hrs in competitive get into my team. Kinda frustrating. @_@



It was my goal to try and aim for enough for a gold weapon, but honestly I'd rather not bother. Payout isn't going to be enough and grinding through sweats with angry plats just doesn't sound entertaining.


----------



## Hyoshido

Our girl Sombra should be coming to Live Overwatch tonight \o/


----------



## Trundle

Tom said:


> It was my goal to try and aim for enough for a gold weapon, but honestly I'd rather not bother. Payout isn't going to be enough and grinding through sweats with angry plats just doesn't sound entertaining.



I agree with you, it is very annoying to play at the end of the season because everyone is either just instantly picking their mains or are trolling and refusing to communicate.


----------



## Gracelia

Tom said:


> It was my goal to try and aim for enough for a gold weapon, but honestly I'd rather not bother. Payout isn't going to be enough and grinding through sweats with angry plats just doesn't sound entertaining.



Yikes, I know that feel... Had so many yesterday and it was unbelieveable! It always helps to find a group of people you can play with n__n;; 



Hyoshido said:


> Our girl Sombra should be coming to Live Overwatch tonight \o/



Woo hoo, I love getting hacked. I hope they re-work her health pack hacking though. @_@~


----------



## Hyoshido

Sombra's here along with the Heroes Of The Storm thing to earn the Oni Genji skin.


----------



## FleuraBelle

Hyoshido said:


> Sombra's here along with the Heroes Of The Storm thing to earn the Oni Genji skin.



ohh thank god
im so excited !!


----------



## Capella

im supposed to be grounded but im playing anyways if i get caught its worth it cause sombra


----------



## Hyoshido

I love Torb's new buffs so much, so much more fun and helpful to play, maybe people will appreciate him more now!

But he'll always be classed as a troll pick ;_;


----------



## maekii

I couldn't wait to play Sombra today, since I knew the update was coming out today. I was hoping that my Xbox would have started the update while I was at school, but it didn't. I'll just have to wait until tomorrow to try out Sombra.


----------



## tobi!

Hyoshido said:


> I love Torb's new buffs so much, so much more fun and helpful to play, maybe people will appreciate him more now!
> 
> But he'll always be classed as a troll pick ;_;



You could have 4 Gold Medals and people will still ***** at you to switch. Same goes with Widowmaker, Hanzo, Symmetra.


----------



## Tao

I'm finding Sombra kind of irritating right now...Not in a Tracer "somebody kill that god damn Tracer!" sort of way, more like a Torbjorn "stop, no, please, don't play as him, I beg of you, I want to win!" sort of way.

At least for console, the winning teams have basically either been the one without Sombra or the one who stops using her first. In quick play I wouldn't really care about losing, but I would have just thought that when you go into competitive mode you don't insta pick the character who's only been in the game for 2 days that you don't know how to use...


I don't see it being as bad on PC because of the PTR, a lot of people on PC have actually played her before the patch went live, but I haven't been given a great first impression, mostly due to other players.


----------



## Hyoshido

Norski said:


> You could have 4 Gold Medals and people will still ***** at you to switch. Same goes with Widowmaker, Hanzo, Symmetra.


People seem more acceptable with the new Torb, in quickplay atleast.

Well, whenever I play Torb that is.



Tao said:


> I don't see it being as bad on PC because of the PTR, a lot of people on PC have actually played her before the patch went live, but I haven't been given a great first impression, mostly due to other players.


Nope, it's bad here too, people insta-locking her in competitive and not knowing how to use her properly.

Based in Europe servers though, dunno what American/Asia ones are like.


----------



## Capella

most people have 0 experience with sombra which is why they're useless, which is a given, but are people for real auto locking her in comp? that's so scary...i need to play a game today too because of skill decay fml


----------



## Trundle

Anyone wanna group up for some Arcade/Quick Play this weekend? I'm a bit scared of going comp because I haven't even seen Sombra gameplay yet but we could definitely stomp in quick play.


----------



## Hyoshido

Pretty sick of the whole Soldier/Ana/Roadhog meta in 3v3, It's literally uncounterable.


----------



## Capella

Hyoshido said:


> Pretty sick of the whole Soldier/Ana/Roadhog meta in 3v3, It's literally uncounterable.



Right? Most 3v3s aren't even fun because they're just so predictable. The Roadhog/Ana/Soldier combo that you see every game is so stale :| I just want to goof off with my friends there


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Does anyone want to do some Heroes of the Storm matches for the Oni Genji skin? I have 7/15 done, but don't mind just doing a couple. I really suck at the game so I've been doing vs. AI on easy. Battletag is DesertFox#12365.


----------



## Cress

Next season I'm doing placement matches in a group of 4-6 people. Gold is so terrible, I can't stand it. ;_;

Gotta love the Reaper trying to 1v6 the other team, then I try to speed boost him out, only to have him die and yell at me that I should've been using heal boost and I should never use speed boost because speed boost is terrible.


----------



## Gracelia

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Next season I'm doing placement matches in a group of 4-6 people. Gold is so terrible, I can't stand it. ;_;
> 
> Gotta love the Reaper trying to 1v6 the other team, then I try to speed boost him out, only to have him die and yell at me that I should've been using heal boost and I should never use speed boost because speed boost is terrible.



LOL gold is indeed hell. I'm so close to Diamond but dropped again
I've been berated over mic by a 3-man queue when I used speed boost to get us out of a situation. same thing they said to you was said to me. =_=


----------



## Hyoshido

I keep having mood swings on who to get a gold weapon for first...

It's like, omg yes for Winston, then I play rly good with Lucio, omg yes for Lucio but then I play Zen rly well and like...Well you know.

Keeps alternating, it HURTSSSS!!


----------



## Hyoshido

Hyoshido said:


> I keep having mood swings on who to get a gold weapon for first...
> 
> It's like, omg yes for Winston, then I play rly good with Lucio, omg yes for Lucio but then I play Zen rly well and like...Well you know.
> 
> Keeps alternating, it HURTSSSS!!


Decided to remake the poll I did on twitter but include Zen instead, votes would be appreciated!! But knowing me, I'd probably just go Winston anyway since I bet he'll get a skin for Christmas.

https://twitter.com/SireHyogo/status/801113005622788096


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Finally bothered to pick up this game. Reminds me of vanilla Team Fortress 2 only much more modern. Particularly enjoy playing D.Va, Soldier 76, Mercy, Reaper, and Reinhardt.


----------



## radical6

renfjg mre3,4efrd


----------



## Tao

kallie said:


> Lucio is only meta because they use speedboost, his healing is ****. Especially because they nerfed it lmfao.



Most people I've come across somehow just don't seem to understand how Lucio works at all. Seems like they think he can just top them up on demand like the other three healers...Which is kind of sad when you get a level 200+ legitimately angry and confused to why it's taking so long for Lucio to heal Reinhardt.

Levels might not mean much, but at a certain level, after so much time invested in the game, you expect people to have picked up on the friggin' basics of each character.


----------



## Hyoshido

I cannot express how happy I am right now, I hope others managed to get a gold weapon!!


----------



## Cress

I was playing with a level 29 Hanzo main today and I knew "oh he's going to be trash."

But then he moved the payload.

A Hanzo main that just bought the game moved the payload.

I've never been so proud of anyone before.


----------



## Oreoo

Shrek is love shrek is life


----------



## Trundle

Just played my first game of the new season... Haha it was like a Quick Play. Everyone just chose whoever they wanted and ran around. I don't really care where I get placed but hopefully I can climb well!


----------



## Capella

Hyoshido said:


> I cannot express how happy I am right now, I hope others managed to get a gold weapon!!


ok i couldnt take a good pic but i got sombras golden gun and it looks sick af


----------



## Tao

Apple2013 said:


> Just played my first game of the new season... Haha it was like a Quick Play. Everyone just chose whoever they wanted and ran around. I don't really care where I get placed but hopefully I can climb well!



S3 doesn't start until December. You can still que in competitive and it has the same differences to quickplay as usual, except there's no actual ranking.




Capella said:


> ok i couldnt take a good pic but i got sombras golden gun and it looks sick af



I have enough for a gold gun but I dunno who to buy it for. I don't think they would look that great with the skins I use on my main picks. The skin I use for Sombra, the 'black' one, I think it would look good with, but feels like a waste of points since I don't really use her.


----------



## Capella

Tao said:


> S3 doesn't start until December. You can still que in competitive and it has the same differences to quickplay as usual, except there's no actual ranking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have enough for a gold gun but I dunno who to buy it for. I don't think they would look that great with the skins I use on my main picks. The skin I use for Sombra, the 'black' one, I think it would look good with, but feels like a waste of points since I don't really use her.



it looks really good with the black one. imo i'd say buy the gun for your favorite hero, even if it doesnt look good the golden gun is good enough by itself imo


----------



## radical6

fes


----------



## Cress

Um...

I just got potg as Mercy by doing nothing.

I started off dead, then I respawned, then waked out of spawn. I didn't get any kills or assists, it was just me being dead and walking a bit.


----------



## Hyoshido

QP FAIR AND BALANCED





My team got destroyed, these guys were waaaaaay too good.
(Yes the Genji is a smurf before you ask)

And Tazzerk is the highest leveled OW player ever, just so you know ;_;


----------



## mob

i thought the highest level was someone in china


----------



## Hyoshido

mob said:


> i thought the highest level was someone in china


Nah, it's a French guy, he hit level 1801 last night.


----------



## Trundle

I got the gold gun for McCree seeing he's who I play most consistently across all games. Excited for Season 3! I have a GTX 1070 ordered and on the way which I'll probably throw in my PC this weekend.


----------



## Capella

i love hacking peoples play of the games as sombra so much, they're always so happy because they think they got it but no it was me, sombra


----------



## Hyoshido

Can't wait to try hard on Season 3, I'd love to get another gold weapon for Lucio or Zenyatta this time.
I dunno if I'll even do Season 4, but I'll wait and see how Season 3 goes.


----------



## ellarella

i really want to play a few games but the servers are down


----------



## Trip

Anybody wanna play some games of heroes of the storm to get the oni skin?
My battle.net is Trip#11396


----------



## vel

The new update is interesting. Don't feel like Sombra is my character, didn't click very well with her. On another note, I did unexpectedly well at Hanzo, I always get told I'm aimbotting which is a compliment to me. Saving up for a legendary on him, he has served me well.


----------



## esweeeny

I did not click very well with Sombra either. Thought I was the only one!


----------



## Trundle

Don't get your hopes up too high for placements guys! I went 8-2 (played them all today) and landed 2120. I was 2200 at end of last season.


----------



## Tao

Apple2013 said:


> Don't get your hopes up too high for placements guys! I went 8-2 (played them all today) and landed 2120. I was 2200 at end of last season.



I saw some videos about the S3 placements and most people are getting somewhere around 100 points lower than their final S2 rank. I finished S2 at 2916 and just finished my placements at 2778, so about 130 difference.

I don't know how to feel about it. I'm not bothered about losing 100sr, I can get that back, it just makes the placement matches feel a bit pointless since we're kinda just being given more or less what we already had...Eh, at least I don't have to work all the way up from 2100 again.


----------



## Capella

I horribly lost my first two placement matches, I'll probably be placed at like 2.7k when I finished 3.6k last season >_< what a bother


----------



## Hyoshido

Capella said:


> I horribly lost my first two placement matches, I'll probably be placed at like 2.7k when I finished 3.6k last season >_< what a bother


Was that with your highest or your actual ending rank? Because you'll definitely be Diamond still, even if it's low Diamond.

Had 5 wins, 4 losses and a draw and I hit 2664 after my placements, I was 2.7k something when Season 2 ended, shame it wasn't based on your highest since I'd have been 2.8k.


----------



## Capella

Hyoshido said:


> Was that with your highest or your actual ending rank? Because you'll definitely be Diamond still, even if it's low Diamond.
> 
> Had 5 wins, 4 losses and a draw and I hit 2664 after my placements, I was 2.7k something when Season 2 ended, shame it wasn't based on your highest since I'd have been 2.8k.



i didn't know how the placements worked before i posted that LOL, i had 4 losses 1 tie and 5 wins, i ended up masters/3620k, i finished 3611 in season 2 so im happy lol


----------



## Hyoshido

Season 3 has just been so nice to me so far, had so many great teams today, my friend is like 300 SR away from grand master lmao.






Thank god for the fact they boosted the amount of SR that supports earn for a win.


----------



## seliph

Are any of you Supdude on battlenet? They added my tag but I don't know who they are!!


----------



## Hyoshido

Welp, got into Master and ended up dropping back out to Diamond, but hey, free 2000 CP for another gold weapon after Lucio's \o/


----------



## Capella

people REALLY really hate sombra, i try to play her in comp and everyone just flames me, its annoying because they dont even care if i have gold kills or good emps if its not meta its bad :/


----------



## Hyoshido

Capella said:


> people REALLY really hate sombra, i try to play her in comp and everyone just flames me, its annoying because they dont even care if i have gold kills or good emps if its not meta its bad :/


I feel you on this, I even get this on 3v3 like if I play Winston instead of Roadhog..

It's like, let us have some fun too ffs.


----------



## Bunnilla

Getting some Christmas fun up in here ^^


----------



## Cress

I got into a team where everyone was positive (wow people can do something other than blame everyone else for everything?????) and we did good 1 game. So we did the new stay as a team thing for a few more games and got _really_ into it. We got to the point where we purposely did insane strats that had no chance of working just because it sounded fun and we supported it. And with our positivity and support, *we made nanoboosted Torb kill 4 people with his hammer,* (no, he didn't even have a turret up, just his hammer) *among other hilarious things.* We also had amazing synergy even with no voice chat. I Gravitron'd a big chunk of the other team, 4 or 5, people and our Reaper used Death Blossom almost the exact same frame. It was POTG. It was glorious.

tl;dr Be positive because it really does help you win. And if someone is being negative watch this to cleanse your soul:


----------



## Thunder

I've been getting Symmetra a lot in Winter Mystery and she's been pretty fun to play as. 

Didn't realize the generator was ranged at first so I placed it as far away from the point as I could, lol.


----------



## Capella

Mostly I've been getting sprays but I got rudolph roadhog in a box today and it was one of the things I really wanted that and frostbite pharah. I'm saving up to buy Yeti winston because thats the thing I want the most. There's still time left so I'm just crossing my fingers that I can get at least one legendary in a box lol


----------



## Hyoshido

I bought 44 (45 in total) boxes on the start of the event, managed to unbox 5 Legendaries from them.

Young Hanzo, Architech, Yeti, Santaclad and Huntress, thankfully that Architech was the only dupe legendary, I have all the skins/emotes except Zarya's and Zenyatta's from the Winter update.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Symmetra isn't absolutely terrible now, it's been fun learning how to play her. Finally played enough to find my main; D.Va. Level 31 and still no legendary skins.


----------



## vel

I bought 50 loot boxes, it was pretty eh. But I got a lot of credits so it's pretty lit.


----------



## Bunnilla

Managed to pull the Mei, Roadhog, and Lucio winter skins so far 
I also got the Mei winter emote, the snowman is so cute <3

Good luck getting the pulls you guys want  c:


----------



## Bunnilla

Yass just got me the Tracer one :^)


----------



## Bunnilla

I like playing as Tracer c:


----------



## seliph

TRACER HAS A GIRLFRIEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://comic.playoverwatch.com/en-us/tracer-reflections


----------



## Bunnilla

Guys these people are just so dumb. I think I lose brain cells reading their arguments. :I I learned about them in a youtube video, http://www.landoverbaptist.net/showthread.php?t=110442
Whenever someone smart comes to defend Overwatch they go off topic and bring up something that doesn't even make sense. For real I thought they were supposed to spread love or something, but they are savage af

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> TRACER HAS A GIRLFRIEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://comic.playoverwatch.com/en-us/tracer-reflections



OMG is this official? o:


----------



## seliph

YEP THAT'S FROM THEIR CANON COMIC LINE


----------



## ellarella

Bunnilla said:


> Guys these people are just so dumb. I think I lose brain cells reading their arguments. :I I learned about them in a youtube video, http://www.landoverbaptist.net/showthread.php?t=110442



Landover Baptist Church is amazing
(it's satire, by the way)


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Got 3 legendaries last night. 2 in 1 box -


Spoiler











Other is Balderich for Reinhardt. Cool beans.


----------



## Bunnilla

These people disgust me. :I


> I am a Roman Catholic, college student, gay, male. I'm putting this out there since I have no fears of the foul things that will be said to me on this forum post.


Response to the only smart person:


> I think you're putting that out there to shock us. That says more about you than us. Considering we haven't said a "foul" thing to you since, oh, ever. I think you're just trying to poke what you think to be a sleeping bear for your own amusement. I think you must think you're pretty tough doing that. I think it's cowardly. May God have mercy on you, dear.
> 
> 
> PS, have your mother call me, and we'll straighten out this "gay" phase of yours.



Just Disgusting.


----------



## Capella

TRACER IS GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## vel

Has anyone else been experiencing a crap ton of bugs happening while playing Overwatch? Sometimes it'll kick me out the home screen and reload, maybe that's just an update, but it seems to be happening quite frequently. Also, this really annoys the hell out of me, when I hook someone as road hog sometimes I won't even get a chance to blast 'em in the face with my gun, we just both stand there and I can't do anything. Like I pull them, and suddenly I can't move, for a second. I guess the hog's just buggy. 

I've been having extremely good luck with legendaries, I get them every 2-3 boxes. Just to name some I have gotten, lone wolf Hanzo, Night Ops Soldier 76, 2 Yeti Winston, Mei-rry Mei, Ultraviolet Tracer, 3 Nutcracker Zenyattas, all a box apart from one another, B.Va, Comtesse Widowmaker.

And I did buy the 50 winter loot boxes, just because Mei-rry was so adorable, but I ended up getting her 2 boxes after I finished opening my 50 winter loot boxes. I also got all the legendaries listed _after_ opening the 50, all I got from the 50 were coins and ****, nothing worth much of my time, just some winter potgs, victory poses, and quotes. Unfortunately, I have no use for more than half of the legendaries I've gotten, since I already have their counterparts, which I like better. Except for B.Va (my mom likes her a lot) and the winter legendaries, I don't use any of them.

I guess I'm lucky with loot boxes.


----------



## Bunnilla

vel said:


> Has anyone else been experiencing a crap ton of bugs happening while playing Overwatch? Sometimes it'll kick me out the home screen and reload, maybe that's just an update, but it seems to be happening quite frequently. Also, this really annoys the hell out of me, when I hook someone as road hog sometimes I won't even get a chance to blast 'em in the face with my gun, we just both stand there and I can't do anything. Like I pull them, and suddenly I can't move, for a second. I guess the hog's just buggy.
> 
> I've been having extremely good luck with legendaries, I get them every 2-3 boxes. Just to name some I have gotten, lone wolf Hanzo, Night Ops Soldier 76, 2 Yeti Winston, Mei-rry Mei, Ultraviolet Tracer, 3 Nutcracker Zenyattas, all a box apart from one another, B.Va, Comtesse Widowmaker.
> 
> And I did buy the 50 winter loot boxes, just because Mei-rry was so adorable, but I ended up getting her 2 boxes after I finished opening my 50 winter loot boxes. I also got all the legendaries listed _after_ opening the 50, all I got from the 50 were coins and ****, nothing worth much of my time, just some winter potgs, victory poses, and quotes. Unfortunately, I have no use for more than half of the legendaries I've gotten, since I already have their counterparts, which I like better. Except for B.Va (my mom likes her a lot) and the winter legendaries, I don't use any of them.
> 
> I guess I'm lucky with loot boxes.



For the Roadhog thing, I suggest putting the little ping bar in the top left corner? Through options I believe. If you hook someone and just stand there it could be lag which you can detect with the ping bar.


----------



## vel

Bunnilla said:


> For the Roadhog thing, I suggest putting the little ping bar in the top left corner? Through options I believe. If you hook someone and just stand there it could be lag which you can detect with the ping bar.



I'm on ps4, I forgot to specify. I don't think there's a way to put ping bars up for ps4.


----------



## Bunnilla

vel said:


> I'm on ps4, I forgot to specify. I don't think there's a way to put ping bars up for ps4.



rip ;-; it might just be the game on console idk


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Capella said:


> TRACER IS GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY



It's been pretty funny seeing people get triggered over it. Oh no my waifu is already in a relationship! She's a fictional character FFS.


----------



## Hyoshido

Teams with Symmetra and Torbjorn are making me cry immensely, the fact they give people like an extra 150 HP on each hero is really harsh to deal with.

Send me to hell, I'd rather stay there than go through another one of those games!!


----------



## vel

i've been doing really well on zen lately, getting all those headshots and crap.


----------



## Cress

After getting literally only dupe sprays my last 10-20 boxes I finally got 2 legendaries; Santaclad Torb and Blackhardt Rein.

And now back to getting garbage.


----------



## Farobi

This sums the comic nicely.


----------



## Cress

JUST GOT BOTH OF SOMBRA'S ACHIEVEMENTS FINALLY

The other team didn't even help me, not even sure they knew I was going for them (but really if you're getting hacked by a Sombra that never shoots even a single time then it should be pretty obvious).

And after getting Hack the Planet I switched to Zen and almost got Rapid Discord as well lol. 3 of the 4 targets I needed.


----------



## Trundle

Any interest in TBT Overwatch Games over the Holidays? I was thinking there could be a sign up, sorting into teams, and playing against each other. Balancing the teams might take a bit of work. I could organize for PC.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Apple2013 said:


> Any interest in TBT Overwatch Games over the Holidays? I was thinking there could be a sign up, sorting into teams, and playing against each other. Balancing the teams might take a bit of work. I could organize for PC.



I'd be down for this. We could also just play vs. pub matches.


----------



## Capella

Apple2013 said:


> Any interest in TBT Overwatch Games over the Holidays? I was thinking there could be a sign up, sorting into teams, and playing against each other. Balancing the teams might take a bit of work. I could organize for PC.



super interested in this


----------



## Bunnilla

I'm willing to fite some m8s ✓✓✓


----------



## Cress

PuffleKirby21 said:


> JUST GOT BOTH OF SOMBRA'S ACHIEVEMENTS FINALLY
> 
> The other team didn't even help me, not even sure they knew I was going for them (but really if you're getting hacked by a Sombra that never shoots even a single time then it should be pretty obvious).
> 
> And after getting Hack the Planet I switched to Zen and almost got Rapid Discord as well lol. 3 of the 4 targets I needed.



Oh yeah, after getting these 2, I felt like continuing to play as a nervous wreck Sombra to get Survival Expert. Then I played a few games with friends and played Torb for no reason and got Armor Up. (I played him once before and that was in a 6-stack all Torb game).

So 4 achievements in 1 day. Nice.


----------



## Hyoshido

If you haven't checked yet, Load up Overwatch and you'l get 5 Winter boxes from the developers for FREE.

So don't waste, go get those duplicates! (Fortunately for me, I got the Nutcracker skin!)


----------



## Capella

Hyoshido said:


> If you haven't checked yet, Load up Overwatch and you'l get 5 Winter boxes from the developers for FREE.
> 
> So don't waste, go get those duplicates! (Fortunately for me, I got the Nutcracker skin!)



i didn't get any dupes  but i only got sprays/voice lines lmao. the only good thing from those was the widow highlight, i'm very tempted to buy lootboxes before the event ends, i have all the legendaries but santaclad which i really want >_<


----------



## Bunnilla

oooh managed to pull the Winston legendary skin <3


----------



## Trundle

In the next day or two, I will create a thread! Should be a fun time!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I downloaded Overwatch for my PS4 for Christmas, but I keep getting the error "Can't log into battle net (BC-101)." Anyone know how to fix?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I downloaded Overwatch for my PS4 for Christmas, but I keep getting the error "Can't log into battle net (BC-101)." Anyone know how to fix?



It might not even be a problem on your end. Servers could be flooded with people just receiving the game for Christmas.


----------



## Bunnilla

Apple2013 said:


> In the next day or two, I will create a thread! Should be a fun time!



Where is this


----------



## Dunquixote

Capella said:


> i didn't get any dupes  but i only got sprays/voice lines lmao. the only good thing from those was the widow highlight, i'm very tempted to buy lootboxes before the event ends, i have all the legendaries but santaclad which i really want >_<



Don't forget: every five days you can get a free winter box for every three wins you get in the arcade mode.  I still can't win in the 1 vs. 1 in the arcade mode; I still need to get the free box for my first win. ><


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Dunquixote said:


> Don't forget: every five days you can get a free winter box for every three wins you get in the arcade mode.  I still can't win in the 1 vs. 1 in the arcade mode; I still need to get the free box for my first win. ><



Wear a good pair of headphones (PC assuming) and hide somewhere to listen for the footsteps. Plot from there honestly.


----------



## Farobi

Tom said:


> Wear a good pair of headphones (PC assuming) and hide somewhere to listen for the footsteps. Plot from there honestly.



Bloody campers


----------



## Cress

Welp I just played comp with the possibly worst Zenyatta player ever.
*He was on a 12 loss streak and kept blaming his team for everything even though he was garbo himself.*


Spoiler: Juicy details



So yeah Zen. I was Zarya most of the time. I never was healed by him much, if at all (even though I'm a tank and you should focus on healing tanks!!!!!!!!!) and discord was scarcely on enemies. He usually used his ultimate after 1 or 2 people already died.
The worst was how on Eichen defense. We were defending the first point. He kept yelling at me to use my ult even though *I was the only one on the point and there wasn't even anything or anyone to combo with. *Even at max charge, Zarya can't solo wipe gorl.

His records said he peaked at mid-high plat (whatever you would consider 2.8k) but after our games he dropped below 2.5k. Just keep dropping until you stop blaming your team and improve urself okay? Okay.


Anyways just a few reminders to all of you. This isn't even Overwatch specific.

If you have lost 12 games in a row, *YOU NEED TO TAKE A BREAK.* Really you should stop after 4 or 5 losses but if you somehow let it get up to 12, just stop.
If you've lost that many games, you can't blame your team at that point. It's your fault. Accept it.
He was also masochistic and kept telling us we were going to lose no matter what. Don't do that. Don't ruin it for others. Don't.
Okay that's it happy New Year's Eve don't be salty and don't make people hate you bye.


----------



## Jawile

Bunnilla said:


> oooh managed to pull the Winston legendary skin <3



JEALOUS. I main Winston, I need that skin so bad.

Last night it took me an hour to get my final arcade win lootbox because I kept running into wall-glitching Meis. When I finally got it, though, it had the winter Reaper and Lucio skins! Definitely worth it.


----------



## Dunquixote

Tom said:


> Wear a good pair of headphones (PC assuming) and hide somewhere to listen for the footsteps. Plot from there honestly.



Thanks! I'll keep that in mind!  :]

I wish there was a way to report people for quitting early on the ps4 (and it do something; in Destiny, reporting a player for inactivity did nothing); this is one of the most frustrating things for me.  People leave early mostly when we're losing even just by one point, though a few times someone has left when we were winning by one or tied (someone on the other team left when they were winning by two, so, that would've helped us had we not been 2 down by that point in the match).


----------



## Bunnilla

Jawile said:


> JEALOUS. I main Winston, I need that skin so bad.
> 
> Last night it took me an hour to get my final arcade win lootbox because I kept running into wall-glitching Meis. When I finally got it, though, it had the winter Reaper and Lucio skins! Definitely worth it.



yeah me and my brother got pretty lucky  We pulled all of the skins except the zen one (we have enough gold to get it as a last effort) and we also need the Sombra and Pharah ones.


----------



## Thunder

So does the event end at midnight of the 2nd (I think is the date) or are we talking sometime later in the day?


----------



## Horus

I am now only missing 3 profile icons. :^)


----------



## Gracelia

Thunder said:


> So does the event end at midnight of the 2nd (I think is the date) or are we talking sometime later in the day?



I think it is random, so maybe on Jan 1st night or early 2nd day. Safest thing to do is grind out boxes (if that's what you are doing) and buy anything else today before it goes. I waited til the day of for the Halloween event and ended up missing what I wanted



Horus said:


> I am now only missing 3 profile icons. :^)



Impressive! Which ones are those?


----------



## Capella

Horus said:


> I am now only missing 3 profile icons. :^)



lucky -_- im missing like four rows and im lvl 500


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

I'm still quite new to the game but I think I'm doing good so far.


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:


> I am now only missing 3 profile icons. :^)



"I bought a butt ton of lootboxes trying to get event skins but got a lot of profile icons in the process"?



Gracelia said:


> I think it is random, so maybe on Jan 1st night or early 2nd day. Safest thing to do is grind out boxes (if that's what you are doing) and buy anything else today before it goes. I waited til the day of for the Halloween event and ended up missing what I wanted


Halloween ended later in the day on Nov 1st, right? At least thats how I remember it since I did a lot of late night grinding.

Blizzard has been pretty good at communicating with the community so it seems a little odd that we still end up guessing the exact time it ends.


----------



## seliph

I got solely boxes of 3 grays + 1 blue last night I'm kinda peeved lads

I'll probably just buy the rest of the skins I want today, I have 4.5k coins so.


----------



## Capella

JUST BOUGHT 11 LOOT BOXES AND GOT EVERYTHING I WANTED YAY


----------



## seliph

i finally have u.... the love of my life.....



Spoiler


----------



## Cress

Oasis is neato

City Center (the point with the jump pad and cars) is by far my least favorite point, but that's mostly because I have no clue how to play on it. Almost always lose on it. The Library (?, the one with the hole in the middle of the point) is probably my favorite point. Already found some sneaky paths, and I have a 100% win rate on this point so far. The third point that I forgot the name of (it has the T-shaped path above the point) I also do pretty decent at. It also feels the least gimmicky of the 3 points which can be nicer to have a more normal game between the 3 points.

I've only played Winston so far on the map which is strange because I never used him before the Yeti skin released, but I got potg on the second time playing on this map, knocked 3 people off the map, then slapped 2 others to death in 1 ult


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Got the legendary arctic skin for Zarya, best skin for her IMO!

Edit: Also bought the sitting emote for D.Va, no regrets.


----------



## vel

i'm glad the event is over but after the event i feel like having the christmas skins make you feel out of place


----------



## Hyoshido

vel said:


> i'm glad the event is over but after the event i feel like having the christmas skins make you feel out of place


Same tbh, I unequipped all the xmas skins I had on :x


----------



## Thunder

vel said:


> i'm glad the event is over but after the event i feel like having the christmas skins make you feel out of place



Main reason why I prefer the skins that are more winter themed.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I've yet to win on Oasis at all yet. RIP


----------



## Cress

Anyone want to play a few games on PC before the Switch presentation? Cress#11351 is my ID.
Just quick play, no comp.


----------



## Soraru

alright. who did this?


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Soraru said:


> View attachment 192294
> 
> alright. who did this?



Haha, nice. :')


----------



## Hyoshido

W O R K I N G
H A R D
T O
G E T
B A C K
T O
M A S T E R
R A N K

Competitive is a nightmare, but I wanna do my best to get back to Master rank and possibly Grand Master, along with getting more CP to work for a fast Gold weapon (already confirmed a gold weapon for Zenyatta when this season ends) for Roadhog in Season 4.


----------



## vel

i don't know if it's just my luck but i've never won a game in oasis


----------



## Capella

Hyoshido said:


> W O R K I N G
> H A R D
> T O
> G E T
> B A C K
> T O
> M A S T E R
> R A N K
> 
> Competitive is a nightmare, but I wanna do my best to get back to Master rank and possibly Grand Master, along with getting more CP to work for a fast Gold weapon (already confirmed a gold weapon for Zenyatta when this season ends) for Roadhog in Season 4.



good luck dude

personally i haven't been playing a lot, even though i could probably hit gm if i tried but the tank meta is just so boring... i don't want to play like 100 games of it even if it means i get more cp in the end and this is coming from an ana/dva main. competitive for me right now is just relying on your roadhog


----------



## lotsofcrossing

when will the tank meta end? does anyone know when the new patch goes live? or if it has already?


----------



## Acruoxil

Didnt play for a long while because of a busted router so I decayed hard lol, I was like high master and almost GM. I find it hard to find motivation at this point, but quick play is still super fun


----------



## Thunder

https://twitter.com/PlayOverwatch/status/821900007649329153

awwwwwww dammit i just spent 1k on a legendary skin


----------



## vel

Thunder said:


> https://twitter.com/PlayOverwatch/status/821900007649329153
> 
> awwwwwww dammit i just spent 1k on a legendary skin



haha loser, even though i only have 775 rn i will earn soon


----------



## Thunder

https://twitter.com/OverwatchKR/status/821900050573860865

AWWWWW DAMMIT I JUST SPENT 1K ON A LEGENDARY SKIN


----------



## vel

D.VA YES ME TAKE MY ****ING MONEY BLIZZARD


----------



## Thunder

I wonder what kinda event mode we'll grt this time around. I reckon we'll at least get a Chinese New Year themed Lijiang Mystery Heroes playlist or something basic like that at the very least.


----------



## lotsofcrossing

Welp, there goes my money.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Thunder said:


> https://twitter.com/OverwatchKR/status/821900050573860865
> 
> AWWWWW DAMMIT I JUST SPENT 1K ON A LEGENDARY SKIN



Same just bought B.Va. Oh well, still have leftover coins.


----------



## Hyoshido

Possible skins that MIGHT be in the event, not really certain because of the week long date mentioned. (Thanks to Ayush posting it in the OW Discord)


----------



## Thunder

Blizzard please don't, I don't have that kinda money.

That looks like a Sun Wukong Winston though, hnnngh.


----------



## Hyoshido

Just to confirm, the date at the bottom is a free week trial for players in China, the event isn't a week long \o/



Thunder said:


> That looks like a Sun Wukong Winston though, hnnngh.


Aye, it is, and I NEED it!


----------



## Bunnilla

Whatever that Year of the Rooster skin for D.VA is, I *need* it o-o


----------



## Hyoshido

https://www.reddit.com/r/Overwatch/comments/5pokvz/year_of_the_rooster_teaser_leaked_from_weibo/

L E A K S

Purple/Epic skin for Mercy & Symmetra shown and a new highlight intro for Mercy, along with previously seen stuff.


----------



## Cress

High Quality Leaks


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Really looking forward to capture the flag, anything to mix up the gameplay is welcome at this point.


----------



## Thunder

Did somebody ask for skins?

Damn Bastion and Tracer have the best epic skins.


----------



## seliph

WHY THE **** MY SHIMADA BOYS GET SHAFTED ONCE AGAIN

MEANWHILE _MERCY_ AND _JUNKRAT_ GET LUNAR NEW YEAR SKINS


starts crying


----------



## Thunder

I don't think Japanese families celebrate the Chinese New Year, at least mine doesn't. It's too bad because Genji would look pretty sweet in Bastion's color palette.


----------



## teto

I need the Chang'e Mei skin honestly. Golden Mercy seems pretty generic but I like it nonetheless.


----------



## seliph

Thunder said:


> I don't think Japanese families celebrate the Chinese New Year, at least mine doesn't. It's too bad because Genji would look pretty sweet in Bastion's color palette.



I know but they've been continuously shafted is what I'm saying. Hanzo's Halloween skin even though it looked cool was just a recolour.

I'm guessing they've shafted Genji (again) because he got his Oni skin but STILL


----------



## Thunder

gyro said:


> I know but they've been continuously shafted is what I'm saying. Hanzo's Halloween skin even though it looked cool was just a recolour.
> 
> I'm guessing they've shafted Genji (again) because he got his Oni skin but STILL



On the other hand, the less Genjis and Hanzos I see, the better.

I feel like Tracer gets a **** ton of skins, spread the wealth ya greedy brit.


----------



## seliph

Thunder said:


> On the other hand, the less Genjis and Hanzos I see, the better.
> 
> I feel like Tracer gets a **** ton of skins, spread the wealth ya greedy brit.



Leave my Shimadas alone Thunder :c

Honestly I'm pretty sure Bastion, Zenyatta, and Junkrat have gotten just as much as her. IIRC they've gotten a skin for everything except the Summer games, where Tracer has Summer games, Christmas, and now this but not Halloween.

I guess it kinda makes sense for her since she's the cover art character though.


----------



## Hyoshido

Loving this skin so far \o/


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

CTF is pretty unbalanced right now. Some classes are near useless, others are god-tier like Mei and Tracer. Still fun just more chaotic than usual.


----------



## Horus

Thunder said:


> On the other hand, the less Genjis and Hanzos I see, the better.
> 
> I feel like Tracer gets a **** ton of skins, spread the wealth ya greedy brit.



I can't down-vote you but I would if I could.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I've gotten crap from the loot boxes so far. Aiming for Mei's legendary skin and Mercy's highlight and I'll be satisfied.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Yeah been getting nothing but ****ty sprays and icons.


----------



## vel

I CAN'T GET ANYTHING GOOD I'M GOING TO CRY


----------



## DarkDesertFox

vel said:


> I CAN'T GET ANYTHING GOOD I'M GOING TO CRY



Same. I've opened up 16 loot boxes so far getting Roadhog's highlight intro, Junkrat's epic skin, and some coins. I opened a legendary, but it was for Roadhog's Hawaiian skin. It doesn't seem like a lot of people are getting good stuff from the loot boxes this time around.


----------



## vel

DarkDesertFox said:


> Same. I've opened up 16 loot boxes so far getting Roadhog's highlight intro, Junkrat's epic skin, and some coins. I opened a legendary, but it was for Roadhog's Hawaiian skin. It doesn't seem like a lot of people are getting good stuff from the loot boxes this time around.



i swear they lowered the legendary rate i opened 10+ boxes and i have only gotten rares


----------



## Cress

I spent half an hour practicing this. (And a part 2 of it)

Now I'll never be able to do this in an actual game


----------



## DarkDesertFox

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I spent half an hour practicing this. (And a part 2 of it)
> 
> Now I'll never be able to do this in an actual game



Ha, that's pretty awesome! Did you find that yourself? I bet you'd get in a Highlight Reel if you nailed that.


----------



## Gracelia

This happened earlier~! Thanks, Blizz.



Spoiler:  












Also this one is pretty cringe but made it whilst making terribad jokes w/ friends


----------



## lotsofcrossing

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I spent half an hour practicing this. (And a part 2 of it)
> 
> Now I'll never be able to do this in an actual game



what the actual....

HOW???


----------



## Cress

DarkDesertFox said:


> Ha, that's pretty awesome! Did you find that yourself? I bet you'd get in a Highlight Reel if you nailed that.



I found those clips on reddit. I thought they looked cool and felt like trying it.  Did it on a controller which is probably more difficult than with a keyboard but it is still possible. (And I haven't done any major rebinds like making jump on a bumper or trigger, it's still at A. I did have to do this really weird claw grip but that doesn't bother me too much.)


----------



## teto

update: a week in, 8 loot boxes, nothing that merits any significant worth


----------



## Hyoshido

Gracelia said:


> This happened earlier~! Thanks, Blizz.


You have been blessed by the robo Gandhi's from above!


----------



## vel

still nothin'. if i don't get anything by the end of the event i'm going to have to spend some dollars ://


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I've gotten a bunch of sprays, voice lines, player icons and then Bastion's Victory Pose. RNG Gods please


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Tom said:


> I've gotten a bunch of sprays, voice lines, player icons and then Bastion's Victory Pose. RNG Gods please



Pretty much my life right now...I've stopped giving a **** about the new skins it's been that bad.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Spoiler











FINALLY got a legendary!


----------



## Angieyvonne

Lucio Main here. I also have 50 hours in Ana. If anyone wants to add me on Xbox, my gamer tag is GoodnightPunpun.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I'm starting to think there's no way I'm getting the Mei legendary skin at this rate.


----------



## Angieyvonne

You have until the 13th. Don't give up


----------



## Bunnilla

So far have only gotten the zenyatta, red mei one, and reinhardt. I NEEDS DVA for my life to be complete ;-;


----------



## Angieyvonne

I saved up for Mei's. Still needing Bastion, Winston, & Roadhog's.


----------



## Bunnilla

update: Obtained bastion skin, still need DVA ;-;


----------



## opalskiies

Mercy is my main. We share the same last name too


----------



## Angieyvonne

You guys... :'( I dropped from a 2800 competitive rank to 2495. I'm so sad


----------



## Hyoshido

I dropped from 3378 to 3160 in a few hours, I know the pain.

And yes, I took a break after two losses, but losses kept stacking ;_;


----------



## Angieyvonne

I play Animal Crossing to relieve myself from the stress of being bad at other video games. ;^; i feel like i will never climb over platinum OTL


----------



## Acruoxil

Anyone play on ps4?


----------



## Hyoshido

He's comiiiiiiiiiing


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I decided to suck it up and try for the Mei skin again and got 4 loot boxes opening all blues. I've opened 38 loot boxes this event. 22 from leveling up, 9 from weekly, 1 from CTF, and 6 from buying. I only have like 1600 coins because I started the event with 0. I really hope I can get the skin before the event ends.


----------



## Waluigi

Why havent they fixed mei's new skin? the tank still floats behind her back attached to nothing


----------



## Gracelia

Haven't gotten too much from the boxes, but still a few days left until the event ends! I'd consider myself pretty lucky since I have 3 legendaries (but no D.VA whyyy)!

I like the changes coming to Bastion + Mercy. :^) ~~ and finally nanoboost hero sensitivity. Hooray! Boostios all day.


----------



## Hyoshido

Hey Grace, have you drawn any Overwatch stuff yet? :^O

Otherwise, loving the new Server Browser over in the PTR, nice stuff, people make skirmishes just to chill and chat in, just what I'd need after a rough day of competitive!


----------



## Espionage

I haven't played OW in a while. If anyone wants to play, PM me your battle.net info


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

I was skepitcal about the changes being made to Bastion but after watching a video about them (and the changes to Mercy and the server browser etc.) my opinion's changed especially after playing as Bastion (because Mystery Heroes loves respawning me in as Bastion xP ) I think these changes will be satisfying.


----------



## Gracelia

Hyoshido said:


> Hey Grace, have you drawn any Overwatch stuff yet? :^O
> 
> Otherwise, loving the new Server Browser over in the PTR, nice stuff, people make skirmishes just to chill and chat in, just what I'd need after a rough day of competitive!



I have not (runs away in shame)!! Although if I end up drawing, I think it'd be Mercy, Zen, Winston, Zarya, D.VA~!! My favs!

Are you aiming for Masters this season? I hope it works out well!!



MyVisionIsDying said:


> I was skepitcal about the changes being made to Bastion but after watching a video about them (and the changes to Mercy and the server browser etc.) my opinion's changed especially after playing as Bastion (because Mystery Heroes loves respawning me in as Bastion xP ) I think these changes will be satisfying.



I pray that there will be no Bastion Meta/Picks. Thinking about it hurts me :^( LOL


----------



## Hyoshido

Gracelia said:


> I have not (runs away in shame)!! Although if I end up drawing, I think it'd be Mercy, Zen, Winston, Zarya, D.VA~!! My favs!
> 
> Are you aiming for Masters this season? I hope it works out well!!


Totally will have to attempt to commission you (If you ever do TBT offers again) to draw Zenyatta :^O

And well, I've already hit Master! I quickly fell out of it due to a massive loss streak :^(


----------



## Kuroh

got Mei's Year of the Rooster legendary a few mins ago \( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o) / man that took forever


----------



## Gracelia

Hyoshido said:


> -snip-



naisuu!!! congrats 




umeiko said:


> got Mei's Year of the Rooster legendary a few mins ago \( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o) / man that took forever



\o/ congrats~!


----------



## Bunnilla

RIP DVA SKIN ;-;


----------



## Hyoshido

https://twitter.com/PlayOverwatch/status/832018489397243904

Competitive is ending this Tuesday!
What Gold weapon are you getting this season? :^O


----------



## Elvera

I finally got to platinum yesterday, which is super exciting since I've been in gold for the last two seasons. I think I'm currently 2600ish, so hopefully I can go a bit higher before the season ends.


----------



## Cress

When the whole squad has 4 stars 


Spoiler: This feels like some Illuminatti thing but with the #4 and squares instead of the #3 and triangles


----------



## Hyoshido

aaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Gracelia

Hyoshido said:


> -snip-



Very nice! With a fitting skin, too.


----------



## Hyoshido

http://imgur.com/a/VVDPQ I posted pics of Zen's skins with gold weapons \o/



Gracelia said:


> Very nice! With a fitting skin, too.


I love the golds a bunch!!
But I kinda regret buying Winston a gold, considering Bastion will most likely join the meta <:^l


----------



## Espionage

Overwatch rules! I love Pherah the most. Speaking of which, I can't even get my hands on the Pop Vinyls


----------



## Elvera

Ohhh that Zenyatta with gold weapons looks awesome. How many gold weapons do you have currently?


----------



## Hyoshido

Elvera said:


> Ohhh that Zenyatta with gold weapons looks awesome. How many gold weapons do you have currently?


Winston and Zenyatta as of now.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

After 3 seasons I finally got my first golden weapon. I mainly got my points from the end of season rewards which is why it took me so long. I decided to go with Mercy and her golden broom/pistol.


----------



## Angieyvonne

Congrats on your first gold weapon! I'm a little over halfway towards my second gold, which will go to Ana. &#55357;&#56476;


----------



## Acruoxil

I got to Grandmaster lmao

https://playoverwatch.com/en-us/career/psn/dilutesheer


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Angieyvonne said:


> Congrats on your first gold weapon! I'm a little over halfway towards my second gold, which will go to Ana. ��



Thanks! Good luck on your second. It takes me forever to get the gold weapons because I don't play competitive regularly. Ended at Diamond this season so that was a nice 1200 points. Solo queuing is just too unpredictable for me to hope to ascend anywhere too high. That and my recent fear of the rise of mouse users on consoles.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

I wish I had the guts to play competitive. Too nervous to solo queue. x/

Soon enough I guess...


----------



## vel

too tired to play anything, i'm so behind. maybe i'll play soon, just lost a lil bit of interest since i grinded ctf during the event for like 24+ hours.


----------



## tobi!

finished w/ high of 3018. got placed at 2100 but didnt feel it was right. very happy.


----------



## Trip

Got placed at 1600 but managed to climb up to high platinum through solo queuing. Season high was 2989 (1 win off diamond  ) Goal next season is to get to diamond. Also got this halfway through the season.


----------



## Elvera

I started in the 1800's and managed to climb up to 2780ish, which I'm still really pleased about. Hoping next season to make it to diamond. 

Also I remember why I don't do mystery hero that much anymore, there is only so many times I can be Mcree in one match.


----------



## Cress

Meanwhile I'm just here not caring about competitive or my rank.
I always place in low gold (or 48 in S1 which was about gold iirc), play maybe a few games after placements, then I'm done with it until next season. I'm just a bit under 1.6k points (almost all of them are from the end season rewards) but I don't really want ANY gold weapons, they just look tacky to me unless you have the right skin and I don't really want to change any of the ones I use just to make a gold weapon look nice. :/
If I did play comp regularly I could maybe get to platinum, but not any higher than that. Also me playing with a controller on PC could be a problem


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I placed around 2500 and kinda just left it there. My internet has been spotty (THANKS COMCAST), so I really avoided Comp this season as I didn't want to lose points because of something out of my control. Kinda mad I did, if I worked hard enough to reach Diamond I could have a gold weapon for Mei or Dva right now.


----------



## Gracelia

I wonder how season 4 will be. If it's similar to S3 placements, then you should still place +/- near ending SR, depending on placement game scores.

I got Ana's gold weapon. ;;;


----------



## Hyoshido

https://twitter.com/PlayOverwatch/status/835157371106156544

hoLY HECK
TEASERS A'COMIN'


----------



## Acruoxil

I got soldier's, tracer's, pharah's, sombra's and Junkrat's gold weapon. I just need 89 points for my next gold for roadhog


----------



## Elvera

Wow 5 gold weapons is amazing! 

It's going to take me a while to get up there but I currently have Lucio's gold weapon. I'm trying to decide whether I should Zenyatta or Junkrat next, just can't decide who. 

Has there been an official tweet on who the next hero is?


----------



## Cress

*WHO DID THIS*


----------



## Hyoshido

Server Browser is the best thing to happen, there were these two guys roleplaying on a friendly skirmish server.
It was a lewd Soldier 76 & Reaper role play, it was the best thing ever.


----------



## Cress

Orisa is REALLY fun, wow. Don't really know how to describe it but it's fun.
It's also fun playing with a bunch or Orisas on your team just because all of your stats will be ridiculously high, either from constantly healing them or from them using their ult so you do ridonk damage.


Spoiler: See?



My first time playing as her: (Accuracy and all averages are glitched on ptr rn)




Then playing mama Mercy is amazing, this much in less than 5 minutes:






Also, she's fun if you like the color blue


Spoiler: I'm blue tbh



LOOK AT ALL OF THE BEEEEAAAAAMMMMMSSSSSSSSS!!!







Edit: Just got POTG with her


----------



## Acruoxil

Hi guys, I just got the game on PC! I don't have any friends to play with on it though so if you wanna play together sometime hit me up! My btag is Dilute#1522. 

I mostly play DPS, especially pharah, soldier and tracer. I can also hog and rein, but I can play most heroes at a really good competitive level(I'm gold but I'm grandmaster on ps4 so I have a fair bit of game sense haha). I also do a lot of qp though!


----------



## Dregran

One time I was playing as Ana and I slept a Tracer just as she attempted to kill me with pulse bomb. I didn't get her, but a teammate on McCree came over and finished her off.


----------



## vel

am having some godly time with windowmaker, i got three headshots in a row, one was an accident, poor reaper never saw it coming when he jumped in front of his teammate that i was aiming for


----------



## Elvera

Wait, do most people here play it on the PC?

I have it on the PS4, which means I can't play Orisa until she officially comes out, it's nice to see another tank though. I've been playing D.va way too much at the moment. 
Also capture the flag is officially in the arcade! Which is my officially my favorite type.


----------



## Acruoxil

No a lot of us have it on PS4 too! A bunch of us on Bell Tree have our own discord for Overwatch, feel free to PM me for a link!


----------



## vel

Elvera said:


> Wait, do most people here play it on the PC?
> 
> I have it on the PS4, which means I can't play Orisa until she officially comes out, it's nice to see another tank though. I've been playing D.va way too much at the moment.
> Also capture the flag is officially in the arcade! Which is my officially my favorite type.



most people do play pc, you're correct, but there are those butterflies like myself who play on ps4  i've been loving the total mayhem mode on the new game things though, they've been very good to me


----------



## Hyoshido

Cant wait to play Orisa on live servers on Tuesday, along with a well deserved buff for Winston!


----------



## Cress

So if any of you haven't heard yet, Lucio got huge changes on PTR. Bigger than Bastion's big changes imo.


Spoiler: This feels like a nerf overall







			
				Directly from OW's website said:
			
		

> *Sonic Amplifier*
> Projectile speed increased from 40 to 50
> Alternate fire now considers vertical orientation when knocking targets back
> *Crossfade*
> Song's area-of-effect radius decreased from 30 meters to 10 meters
> A temporary in-game visual has been added to illustrate this radius (it is only visible to L?cio and his teammates)
> Heal Song
> Healing-per-second has been increased by 50% (also applies to L?cio's Amp It Up ability)
> *Sound Barrier*
> Radius decreased from 30 meters to 20 meters
> *Wall Ride*
> Movement speed increased by 30% when wall riding
> L?cio now receives a burst of speed when leaping off a wall


The AOE reduction hurts bad. Really bad. For reference, Mercy's beam goes out 15 meters. So Lucio has even less range than her now. Everything else seems fun but how will he even be usable since I just go into qp all of the time and grouping up is completely nonexistent. (Even in the few times I go into comp, grouping don't exist.) Basically what I feel like this does is make him better in high-level organized comps (where he's already amazing and almost always a must-pick), and worse in anything lower than that, where he kinda needed a bit of help, but he still felt fine either way so idk

Also I bet $50 that the circle around him to see where his song affects was inspired by the one he has in HotS.


----------



## vel

hear me out: orisa in 4 game modes


----------



## Gracelia

Had my 2nd DC today in comp. Lost 100 pts due to this, kekeke. T_T.

Right, also wanted to share: owfantasia
Some pretty fantastic OW art!


----------



## vel

Gracelia said:


> Right, also wanted to share: owfantasia
> Some pretty fantastic OW art!



the art is actually amazing whoa i love the dva ones!!


----------



## Trasey

I love Overwatch and there's a thread for it??!? noice
I wish I had it on PC and not just X1  i want it on ps4 too


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Trasey said:


> I love Overwatch and there's a thread for it??!? noice
> I wish I had it on PC and not just X1  i want it on ps4 too



Yess another Xbox player


----------



## Trasey

DarkDesertFox said:


> Yess another Xbox player



Eyyooo


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Barrierwatch has been great with Orisa. I'm expecting her to get a nerf at some point though.


----------



## tobi!

I am looking for a duo partner.

I am currently 2407. Placed 2345. S4 high was 2600.
My S3 high was 3018. 

I play Zarya mainly.

I play PC.


----------



## Cress

This video is perfect oml
Not what I expected from this channel at all but the message still holds true.
Get off Hanzo pls


----------



## fenris

I'm feeling really proud of myself today.  I discovered last night that I am no longer The Worst McCree Ever to McCree, which is _great,_ because I used to really want him to be my offense main!  I've still got a ways to go, but I got my first PotG with him, and I'm pretty consistently getting highlights.  Maintaining pretty high accuracy ratings, too... I just need to work on my twitch aim and try to get more headshots.


----------



## Hyoshido

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Barrierwatch has been great with Orisa. I'm expecting her to get a nerf at some point though.


Wouldn't say she needs much of a nerf, she gets countered by an awful big amount of heroes.

Otherwise, I want the Lucio changes to boot to live today, I need to adapt to the new Lucio so I can be the next DSPStanky.


----------



## Cress

Just hit 12,000 coins exactly.

I'm ready for Tuesday.


----------



## Cress

tfw Lucio even in Diamond gets yelled at for not healing the tanks fast enough
You'd think people in the top 10% would know that Lucio has this magical ability called speed boost and that he should be using it often and not just be glued to heal boost the entire game, but nope.


----------



## Hyoshido

Can't wait for tomorrow's event, I love the OW lore so damn much aaaaaaaa.


----------



## Malaionus

OH SHOOT EVENT STARTS TOMORROW I NEED TO GRIND FOR COINS AAAA


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Somehow I managed to get the Blackwatch Genji 3 times already in like 6-7 loot boxes. At least I'm getting coins. The new game mode is super fun. Except I want to strangle a lot of the Reinhardts I play with because they keep going Rambo on the enemies. I can play 3/4 roles. Not so good with Tracer in this mode for whatever reason.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

DarkDesertFox said:


> Somehow I managed to get the Blackwatch Genji 3 times already in like 6-7 loot boxes. At least I'm getting coins. The new game mode is super fun. Except I want to strangle a lot of the Reinhardts I play with because they keep going Rambo on the enemies. I can play 3/4 roles. Not so good with Tracer in this mode for whatever reason.



I prefer the mode of Uprising that allows you to choose whichever hero you prefer for this reason. People tend to choose characters they are comfortable with and the game goes much more smoothly as a result


----------



## Elvera

I've mostly been playing as Tracer or Mercy on the new mode, and avoid Reinhardt.

I'm just about done on the 8 heroes to get the spray, just have to do one more (I've been Reaper, Soldier, Orisa, Zenyatta, Lucio, Mercy, Ana) it would be great if other people went support for it though. Because on one game I was Soldier and had a Winston, and a Symmetra (torbjorn left before the second checkpoint. Healing a Winston is not fun! Did it finish it though, because it was normal mode, which I'm thankful for.


----------



## Gracelia

PuffleKirby21 said:


> tfw Lucio even in Diamond gets yelled at for not healing the tanks fast enough
> You'd think people in the top 10% would know that Lucio has this magical ability called speed boost and that he should be using it often and not just be glued to heal boost the entire game, but nope.



??? a lucio that's not on healing mode all the time? stop playing lucio!!!!11!!11!!


----------



## Malaionus

i am HERE for this


i keep getting stuck on legendary i can never get past the 2nd checkpoint


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Malaionus said:


> i am HERE for this
> 
> 
> i keep getting stuck on legendary i can never get past the 2nd checkpoint



I'm stuck on legendary as well. The farthest I got was to the gate before the Bastions wiped us out after killing like one Orisa. I decided to suck it up and accept a party invitation with a group using my mic for once. They were pretty good at healing and blocking damage, but even after 10 attempts of coordinated efforts, we still lost. The achievement percentage is 0.02% on Xbox and I bet some of those groups took advantage of the exploit when it was available.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Man solo queue competitive is so unpredictable. One match you get a bunch of decent players and the next is with a bunch of clowns. I don't like that it matches you with unranked people who were Diamond the past season because like me they could be hopping on Overwatch for the first time in a long time and not be in the groove with everything. Terrible idea.


----------



## Kuroh

bruh I didn't realize the event already ends tomorrow :''' ))) I was hoping to maybe have gotten the McCree skin but instead ended up with beardless Torbjorn skin LOL ;;;; I hope everyone else has been having better luck though!


----------



## Hyoshido

Nearly back at Master rank, aaaaa...I've missed it for so long.






(I was Master early in Season 3, but lost it so fast, but I've greatly improved but climbing out of low Diamond has been a real issue...)


----------



## Thunder

I decided to give the Uprising event a shot on the very last day, pulled a gold from my free lootbox.



Spoiler



It was a goddamn torbjorn skin


----------



## vel

eh i gave up since i ain't got no money, at least i got the dva selfie thing, that's all i live for. now i have 2k coins to spend on some cool things tho !!


----------



## Hyoshido

Am I a big boy yet??


----------



## Cress

Blizzard released stats for the Uprising event:
https://playoverwatch.com/en-us/blog/20758134

Pretty interesting to look at. Kinda funny to see that ~11 million more games were losses compared to wins. 
Also lol at Mercy being one of the most played in All Heroes. I almost never saw anyone playing as her though. Granted I was a healer most of the time. Zenyatta ftw. Seriously why were all 3 omnics so good at this mode where you kill other omnics.


----------



## gravitycrossing

Man, I didn't play much of uprising but when I did play, my team always seemed to let me down unless we played the easiest difficulty. So i can see where the 11 million losses are coming from. 

But it was a fun event, i missed out on getting the skins, mainly cause i barely played but, tbh i didn't really like em much. But apparently there's supposed to be an anniversary event coming up??? It's not confirmed but there's been rumours


----------



## DarkDesertFox

gravitycrossing said:


> Man, I didn't play much of uprising but when I did play, my team always seemed to let me down unless we played the easiest difficulty. So i can see where the 11 million losses are coming from.
> 
> But it was a fun event, i missed out on getting the skins, mainly cause i barely played but, tbh i didn't really like em much. But apparently there's supposed to be an anniversary event coming up??? It's not confirmed but there's been rumours



The anniversary event is confirmed. Should be this upcoming week or the week after.


----------



## Hyoshido

https://twitter.com/FailCraftCasts/status/865256334417162240

Dance emotes are coming, my dudes!


----------



## gravitycrossing

DarkDesertFox said:


> The anniversary event is confirmed. Should be this upcoming week or the week after.



i played it today :3 THOSE DANCE EMOTES tHOO


----------



## DarkDesertFox

gravitycrossing said:


> i played it today :3 THOSE DANCE EMOTES tHOO



Man I must have opened around 12 loot boxes today and all of them were junk. The best thing I got was a Zarya dance emote. I'm kind of mad at Blizzard for making all of the dances event exclusive considering there is one for each character and they cost *750* a piece. On top of that, there are several legendary skins for *3000* and players are already low on coins from the last event. I currently have like 3.7k coins but it doesn't feel like nearly enough.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I caved and spent $25 on loot boxes for the event. I haven't spent that much since the day the game came out so I decided to since there was a lot of stuff I wanted. I couldn't believe my luck. I got the Tracer legendary, Pharah legendary, Hanzo legendary, and the Symmetra legendary skins as well as Winston's dance, Zenyatta's dance plus 1500 coins. I have about 5900 in coins now. That was some really good luck compared to what I've been hearing other people getting. If I can just get D.VA or Lucio's legendary in a lootbox I could spend the rest of the coins at the end of the event on dance emotes and I'll be happy.


----------



## Hyoshido

My husband finally has a gold weapon

I CAN DIE IN PEACE.
...After I get two more gold weapons


----------



## Kuroh

Opened about 25 lootboxes or more since the event started, the only event legendary that was in there was Zarya's (which is cool, but kinda hoped there would've been another one by now especially since I spent rlc orz)


----------



## Trundle

I've never played Hanzo before but like the troll I am I bought his Anniversary skin and a golden gun for him and he's actually pretty fun and easy to play haha


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Probably shouldn't have done placement matches late at night. Had a leaver one match and people not communicating another and then someone threatening to throw if they didn't get Hanzo... oh and two people whining about the rest of the team and stuff while what? I basically solo healed. Ugh. Got placed in high silver, determined to get to high gold at least because I didn't bother doing much last season, won two games after placements about a month apart and got into gold while my best friend tried so hard playing but never got out of silver.


----------



## Cress

MyVisionIsDying said:


> Probably shouldn't have done placement matches late at night. Had a leaver one match and people not communicating another and then someone threatening to throw if they didn't get Hanzo... oh and two people whining about the rest of the team and stuff while what? I basically solo healed. Ugh. Got placed in high silver, determined to get to high gold at least because I didn't bother doing much last season, won two games after placements about a month apart and got into gold while my best friend tried so hard playing but never got out of silver.



Placements never matter though since you always get placed around where you were last season. If you lost every game you would've been placed a bit lower, if you won every game, a bit higher. So don't feel too bad about it.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Cress said:


> Placements never matter though since you always get placed around where you were last season. If you lost every game you would've been placed a bit lower, if you won every game, a bit higher. So don't feel too bad about it.



Ahh, yeah, fair point. I'm still trying to get used to comp and know it's workings because I hardly bothered with season 4 ahaaa. :')))

Hoping I don't end up like my best friend last season, she busted her butt off but couldn't climb out of silver (feels console man).
Maybe we'll slowly work our way to getting golden weapons one day.


----------



## spookycipher

doubl xp weekend!!!!!!


----------



## Human

*My Bnet is Amethyst#1299 
Add me if you're up for some Overwatch~*


----------



## Rabirin

i bought the dance for mercy, since the events coming to a close and i have no motivation to even try to get it in a loot box. so hopefully when i'm not being shot at i can dance on the payload or on graves


----------



## Bunny D.va

Couldn't get the cruiser skin so I got the june bug for D.va to kind of cheer myself up.  I'm excited for whenever she gets another new skin since D.va doesn't really have a lot at the moment :/


----------



## vel

i literally got two four-man rez on the same day, which is surprising bc i never ever have gotten four before, so i unlocked the achievement today. the first time was in defend gibraltar, and i was gonna get the 3 man but someone died right when i pressed rez and i was like what. the second time was also an accident, defend anubis, and i saw some people had died so i walked closer and it was x4 as well. now i'm a mercy main


----------



## spookycipher

I played w a gr8 group yesterday but one of the first questions I was asked was if I was a girl n I said ye and now one of them is friendrequesting me and sending me weird msgs..,,,,,


----------



## Hyoshido

14 wins away from my 4th Gold weapon!! Reinhardt's gonna get some love this time!!



spookycipher said:


> I played w a gr8 group yesterday but one of the first questions I was asked was if I was a girl n I said ye and now one of them is friendrequesting me and sending me weird msgs..,,,,,


Sounds about right when it comes to Overwatch, feelsbadman.

EDIT: 



HELLO BIG BOYYYYY


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

this might have been discussed previously but I'm not looking through over 125 pages. I'm curious to see as of who everyone thinks is the worst character lore and or personality wise


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Nuclear Bingo said:


> this might have been discussed previously but I'm not looking through over 125 pages. I'm curious to see as of who everyone thinks is the worst character lore and or personality wise



I don't know if this would be personality wise but I hate Zarya because of how she harshly brushes off Orisa's compliment, the least she could do is be a decent person and grin and bear it but nah. 
I love how Zenyatta deals with her remark towards him so yeah, you go, my omnic son.

I don't think I dislike any character's lore but gameplay wise I despise Symmetra and Junkrat. There's no need to aim so it takes hardly any skill to play them, it's too easy. Symmetra just needs to walk up to someone or set up a car wash and they get melted, and Junkrat can take pot shots and the kills are down to luck. I hate playing against those two, so playing with or against Symmetra or Junkrat mains will irk me and there's a chance I'd get tilted.


----------



## elo-chan

I'll be honest, I'm not feelin' the last two character releases (orisa and doomfist) they oddly feel out of place in the game..or maybe it's just me. oh well, it's been a couple months since I've played OW because I'm in the process of building my PC, it was just unplayable for me at sub ~10 frames on my laptop.


----------



## SillyPrinny

elo-chan said:


> I'll be honest, I'm not feelin' the last two character releases (orisa and doomfist) they oddly feel out of place in the game..or maybe it's just me. oh well, it's been a couple months since I've played OW because I'm in the process of building my PC, it was just unplayable for me at sub ~10 frames on my laptop.



I don't care for Orisa's character in particular, Doomfist is alright but I could careless for. Now play-style, they're both very fun characters.


----------



## gldawn

Nuclear Bingo said:


> this might have been discussed previously but I'm not looking through over 125 pages. I'm curious to see as of who everyone thinks is the worst character lore and or personality wise



I can't stand Junkrat. His voicelines and the faces he makes in his highlight intros annoy me to no end.


----------



## ZoeNeko

This comp season is crap :/
My season/career high is 2270, and now I'm at 2157 I believe. 
I just wanna get to plat D:


----------



## 50m4ra

Anyone notice how in the custom servers you get 15 results for searching "if i see".. its a fun mode but reallllllllly


----------



## vel

.. widow is my 4th most played character and i just now realized that if you jump after you hook you get a boost.. no wonder jumping headshots are so hard for me.


----------



## Kuroh

Man, the lootboxes I've gotten have been so bad... I've even spent rl currency :' )

Legendaries I've gotten since the even started: Rio Lucio, the other Rio Lucio, Reinhardt (Blackhardt), Pharah (idk the outfit name), gold treasure chest, and Mei... It's like this for me every event lol


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

what do  you guys think of the new D.Va patch? I've been a D.Va main since day 1 and  I'm actually looking  forward to it


----------



## Farobi

Nuclear Bingo said:


> what do  you guys think of the new D.Va patch? I've been a D.Va main since day 1 and  I'm actually looking  forward to it



It's pretty nice but I think I have to adjust my playstyle to get a hang of her since I'm more of a defensive D.va. Looks fun though.


----------



## Thunder

I like the way her new ability sounds and being able to attack while zoomin' about sounds helpful, but the matrix nerf sounds pretty extreme,


----------



## Hyoshido

A bit upsetting since we know a whole bunch about Mei compared to some heroes, but this was cute regardless.


----------



## Cress

Everyone else: "_MERCY'S COMPLETELY OVERHAULED! SHE'S SO MUCH MORE FUN TO PLAY AS AND AGAINST, THIS IS PERFECT!!!_"
Me: "_How do you get the Huge Rez achievement now if you can't rez 4 or more people with a single use of it?_"


----------



## Malaionus

Cress said:


> Everyone else: "_MERCY'S COMPLETELY OVERHAULED! SHE'S SO MUCH MORE FUN TO PLAY AS AND AGAINST, THIS IS PERFECT!!!_"
> Me: "_How do you get the Huge Rez achievement now if you can't rez 4 or more people with a single use of it?_"



better work fast


----------



## Cress

Malaionus said:


> better work fast



I already got it last May, I'm just curious as to how Blizz will deal with this.


----------



## Tinkalila

Nuclear Bingo said:


> what do  you guys think of the new D.Va patch? I've been a D.Va main since day 1 and  I'm actually looking  forward to it



i'm a d.va main (like i needed to say it) and i'm not sure. i never like when one of my mains in anything gets reworked because im so used to the playstyle already, but i'll always be a d.va main no matter how much they change her, so i'm up for it!


----------



## Malaionus

rip sombra skin  but i'm excited for the new patch


----------



## Hyoshido

Solo'd back to Master rank within' 2 days of finishing placements, I'm quite chuffed with that! Since most matches were VERY stressful and intense.

Also, less about me.
https://comic.playoverwatch.com/en-us/zarya-searching

New Zarya comic!


----------



## Hyoshido

https://twitter.com/PlayOverwatch/status/915275560380637186

Spooky fun time! Halloween Terror returns on the 10th of October!
New McCree and Reaper skins! I love Reaper's so much.


----------



## quark

Hyoshido said:


> https://twitter.com/PlayOverwatch/status/915275560380637186
> 
> Spooky fun time! Halloween Terror returns on the 10th of October!
> New McCree and Reaper skins! I love Reaper's so much.



i cant wait! i wanna see everything this event has in store. do you think junkenstein's revenge will come back or do you think something else will be taking its place?


----------



## Hyoshido

quark said:


> i cant wait! i wanna see everything this event has in store. do you think junkenstein's revenge will come back or do you think something else will be taking its place?


It should be coming back, most likely with new things added.


----------



## Hyoshido

https://dotesports.com/overwatch/overwatch-halloween-2017-skins-leaked-mei-symmetra-17866

Some of the halloween skins got leaked!!
AND I'M SO HAPPY ZENYATTA IS GETTING ONE, HE'S A BEAUTIFUL BOY LIKE ALWAYS.


----------



## Thunder

mei's jiangshi skin is nice

but boy the colors on her and zen's skins are kinda gross


----------



## Hyoshido

Some screens I took with Zenyatta and Reaper with their Gold weapons applied with their new skins.
https://twitter.com/Sir_Hyogo/status/917825898300301319
https://twitter.com/Sir_Hyogo/status/917826857650786304

Also I did NOT expect Winston to get a Blizzcon skin.
...And I went ahead and bought the ticket to get it...haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...


----------



## CapnChazzy

Syms newskin is soooo lit. And Mei is so cute!


----------



## Hyoshido

Zen's a good boy.


----------



## Squidward

I finally bought the game with my friend the other day! It's really fun so far.


----------



## Micah

Anyone play on Xbox? I'd love to get a team going.


----------

